# Tradimento e valori tradizionali.



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Visto che mi sembra che i 2/3 del foro siano non pervenuti causa ferie sincronizzate all'italiana, vediamo se riesco a sconvolgere la quiete dello stagno. Anche se probabilmente non arrivo primo su un argomento del genere.

Molti di voi vedono la famiglia come un valore fondante sul piano culturale e personale. Alcuni di voi sono traditori, altri traditi. I primi non so come esercitino ancora una qualche professione di fede (nei valori tradizionali) senza ridersi in faccia incontrandosi allo specchio, i secondi fanno i conti con le conseguenze silenziose (e neanche necessariamente) dell'infrazione di un patto che quei valori li metteva al centro.

E molti di voi si devono confrontare, in questa situazione, col ruolo di educatori e genitori, ruolo sicuramente condizionato dalla propria esperienza di vita.

Io da traditore non avrei potuto desiderare dei figli all'interno della mia relazione. Da tradito non avrei potuto sopportare che chi ha infranto i patti partecipasse all'educazione dei miei figli.

Sono - al solito - troppo rigido o mi sfugge qualcosa? Tralasciamo la questione della sussistenza economica del nucleo familiare, che è come sparare sulla croce rossa, dalle nostre parti.

Propongo schiettezza, e spero nessuno se la prenda più di tanto.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Visto che mi sembra che i 2/3 del foro siano non pervenuti causa ferie sincronizzate all'italiana, vediamo se riesco a sconvolgere la quiete dello stagno. Anche se probabilmente non arrivo primo su un argomento del genere.
> 
> Molti di voi vedono la famiglia come un valore fondante sul piano culturale e personale. Alcuni di voi sono traditori, altri traditi. I primi non so come esercitino ancora una qualche professione di fede (nei valori tradizionali) senza ridersi in faccia incontrandosi allo specchio, i secondi fanno i conti con le conseguenze silenziose (e neanche necessariamente) dell'infrazione di un patto che quei valori li metteva al centro.
> 
> ...


Mai capito come si possa mischiare il ruolo di compagno/a con quello di genitore
Non credo di essere una madre peggiore di madri che non hanno tradito
E non giudicherei un cattivo padre mio marito se scoprissi che mi ha tradito
Sono due piani differenti che vanno "valutati" in maniera differente.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai capito come si possa mischiare il ruolo di compagno/a con quello di genitore
> Non credo di essere una madre peggiore di madri che non hanno tradito
> E non giudicherei un cattivo padre mio marito se scoprissi che mi ha tradito
> Sono due piani differenti che vanno "valutati" in maniera differente.


Infatti la premessa è quella dei valori "tradizionali". Ricorda che sono stato un traditore: non giudico l'essere umano, giudico l'ideologia.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Visto che mi sembra che i 2/3 del foro siano non pervenuti causa ferie sincronizzate all'italiana, vediamo se riesco a sconvolgere la quiete dello stagno. Anche se probabilmente non arrivo primo su un argomento del genere.
> 
> Molti di voi vedono la famiglia come un valore fondante sul piano culturale e personale. Alcuni di voi sono traditori, altri traditi. I primi non so come esercitino ancora una qualche professione di fede (nei valori tradizionali) senza ridersi in faccia incontrandosi allo specchio, i secondi fanno i conti con le conseguenze silenziose (e neanche necessariamente) dell'infrazione di un patto che quei valori li metteva al centro.
> 
> ...


Io terrei separato il ruolo genitoriale dal ruolo di compagno/a. Eticamente può e sottolineo può  essere un problema per il traditore se si fa travolgere da sensi di colpa verso i figli ( nell'ipotesi che venga alla luce il tradimento) o del tradito se utilizza i figli  come rivalsa o peggio come arma contro il partner ( traditore).


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Infatti la premessa è quella dei valori "tradizionali". Ricorda che sono stato un traditore: non giudico l'essere umano, giudico l'ideologia.


Ideologia religiosa e/o borghese ?


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io terrei separato il ruolo genitoriale dal ruolo di compagno/a. Eticamente può e sottolineo può  essere un problema per il traditore se si fa travolgere da sensi di colpa verso i figli ( nell'ipotesi che venga alla luce il tradimento) o del tradito se utilizza i figli  come rivalsa o peggio come arma contro il partner ( traditore).


Uhm, forse ho capito cosa volete dire, ma allora no, non sono d'accordo. Nella famiglia cattolica tradizionale il ruolo di marito e padre solo legati indissolubilmente. Per quello si chiama "famiglia", non "moglie e figli". Ed è verso la famiglia che sbandieri il tuo impegno personale, impegnandoti innanzi a dio e alla collettività. Altrimenti, eviti. Ci sono le convivenze, ci sono le famiglie "non ispirate a valori tradizionali", ci sono gli scambi di coppia e tutto quello che volete. Ma non si può più parlare di "famiglia" in termini cattolici.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ideologia religiosa e/o borghese ?


Pubblica.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Infatti la premessa è quella dei valori "tradizionali". Ricorda che sono stato un traditore: non giudico l'essere umano, giudico l'ideologia.


Ma quale ideologia?
Non è che visto che ho tradito insegno ai miei figli a tradire
Indipendentemente dalla mia esperienza io continuo a credere in certi valori e a trasmetterli ai miei figli
Magari la mia esperienza mi servirà nel caso un giorno abbiano bisogno di un consiglio


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Pubblica.


non sono molto sensibile dell'opinione altrui in genere, quindi le voci della massa non mi condizionano. Quando sono stata tradita non ho nascosto il tradimento, ma ho anche tranquillamente ignorato le opinioni e consigli altrui


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uhm, forse ho capito cosa volete dire, ma allora no, non sono d'accordo. Nella famiglia cattolica tradizionale il ruolo di marito e padre solo legati indissolubilmente. Per quello si chiama "famiglia", non "moglie e figli". Ed è verso la famiglia che sbandieri il tuo impegno personale, impegnandoti innanzi a dio e alla collettività. Altrimenti, eviti. Ci sono le convivenze, ci sono le famiglie "non ispirate a valori tradizionali", ci sono gli scambi di coppia e tutto quello che volete. Ma non si può più parlare di "famiglia" in termini cattolici.


Sei un po' utopico la famiglia del mulino bianco non esiste


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uhm, forse ho capito cosa volete dire, ma allora no, non sono d'accordo. Nella famiglia cattolica tradizionale il ruolo di marito e padre solo legati indissolubilmente. Per quello si chiama "famiglia", non "moglie e figli". Ed è verso la famiglia che sbandieri il tuo impegno personale, impegnandoti innanzi a dio e alla collettività. Altrimenti, eviti. Ci sono le convivenze, ci sono le famiglie "non ispirate a valori tradizionali", ci sono gli scambi di coppia e tutto quello che volete. Ma non si può più parlare di "famiglia" in termini cattolici.


Nella famiglia esistono gli individui. Non si è un blocco unico.
Per me esiste la famiglia e esiste la coppia.


----------



## zanna (11 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai capito come si possa mischiare il ruolo di compagno/a con quello di genitore
> Non credo di essere una madre peggiore di madri che non hanno tradito
> E non giudicherei un cattivo padre mio marito se scoprissi che mi ha tradito
> Sono due piani differenti che vanno "valutati" in maniera differente.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io terrei separato il ruolo genitoriale dal ruolo di compagno/a. Eticamente può e sottolineo può  essere un problema per il traditore se si fa travolgere da sensi di colpa verso i figli ( nell'ipotesi che venga alla luce il tradimento) o del tradito se utilizza i figli  come rivalsa o peggio come arma contro il partner ( traditore).


I ruoli restano separari fino a che i figli sono piccoli e ignari ... poi quando crescono e/o diventano "consapevoli" del "problema" potrebbe non essere semplice tenere per loro separati i ruoli e distinguere bravo/pessimo genitore da bravo/pessimo padre/madre ... e li potrebbero iniziare ulteriori grossi casini IMHO


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> I ruoli restano separari fino a che i figli sono piccoli e ignari ... poi quando crescono e/o diventano "consapevoli" del "problema" potrebbe non essere semplice tenere per loro separati i ruoli e distinguere bravo/pessimo genitore da bravo/pessimo padre/madre ... e li potrebbero iniziare ulteriori grossi casini IMHO


Se scoprissi ora che i miei si sono traditi direi che non metterei in discussione il loro ruolo genitoriale.
Sono stati due genitori spettacolari e continuerebbero ad esserlo
mi spiacerebbe sapere che si siano fatti del male e spererei che si tratti di un capitolo chiuso


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uhm, forse ho capito cosa volete dire, ma allora no, non sono d'accordo. Nella famiglia cattolica tradizionale il ruolo di marito e padre solo legati indissolubilmente. Per quello si chiama "famiglia", non "moglie e figli". Ed è verso la famiglia che sbandieri il tuo impegno personale, impegnandoti innanzi a dio e alla collettività. Altrimenti, eviti. Ci sono le convivenze, ci sono le famiglie "non ispirate a valori tradizionali", ci sono gli scambi di coppia e tutto quello che volete. Ma non si può più parlare di "famiglia" in termini cattolici.


Giorgio credo di aver capito cosa intendi, ma tieni conto che ormai quasi tutti quelli che si sposano in chiesa del significato religioso del sacramento ignorano tutto... anzi, più in generale ignorano proprio cosa significhi essere cristiani. A me fa pena tanta gente che  va in chiesa solo per consuetudine, per ben apparire o peggio... sono zombie decerebrati.


----------



## zanna (11 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Se scoprissi ora che i miei si sono traditi* direi che non metterei in discussione il loro ruolo genitoriale.
> Sono stati due genitori spettacolari e continuerebbero ad esserlo
> mi spiacerebbe sapere che si siano fatti del male e spererei che si tratti di un capitolo chiuso


Si ma pensati se lo avessi scoperto che so a 15 o 16 anni ... quindi giusto giusto 5 anni fa


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Si ma pensati se lo avessi scoperto che so a 15 o 16 anni ... *quindi giusto giusto 5 anni fa *


:inlove:


Credo che molto dipenda da come viene posta la cosa da entrambi


----------



## zanna (11 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> 
> Credo che molto dipenda da come viene posta la cosa da entrambi


Vanitosa 
Te però mi insegni che è piuttosto complicato entrare in testa ad un/una 16/17 enne e spesso il disorientamento è talmente grande da non sapere come il tutto evolve ...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Vanitosa
> Te però mi insegni che è piuttosto complicato entrare in testa ad un/una 16/17 enne e spesso il disorientamento è talmente grande da non sapere come il tutto evolve ...


Vanitosa? Diciamo che ormai i complimenti si riducono nel tempo quindi raccatto tutto quello che posso 

Infatti credo che dipenda appunto dai genitori fare in modo che il messaggio non arrivi o arrivi in modo da non creare troppo disagio
Poi certo non è semplice come a dirsi



PS: non mi far pensare agli adolescenti che mi manca tanto il mio in questi giorni


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei un po' utopico la famiglia del mulino bianco non esiste


Ma vorrei anche vedere (e poi, è circa la conclusione di qualche mio thread fa). Quel che dico è che dichiaratamente a quello ci si ispira, per quello si manifesta in piazza e addirittura in funzione di quegli ideali si condiziona la politica interna. E' ovvio e sottinteso che quel che succede tra le quattro mura domestiche non va in prima serata. Non che mi sembri minimamente coerente, naturalmente.

E scusate se dubito che certi ideali non condizionino pesantemente chi aderisce a una serie di principi: a me sembra lapalissiano soprattutto quando si parla (anche in questa sede) di natalità.

Insomma, io sono il primo a sapere di non essere fatto per la famiglia tipo. E lo dico anche con convinzione. Quando (dai più) questa viene sottolineata come una lacuna personale...ecco servito il condizionamento cui alludo.

Ad ogni modo, capisco tanto che in alcuni ambienti per un adulterio si venga lapidati, sia che altrove sia umanamente possibile far funzionare una società in cui basta confessare ad un addetto, la domenica, le proprie nefandezze settimanali per essere nuovamente omologati. Ma mi sembrano entrambe parimenti violente.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma vorrei anche vedere (e poi, è circa la conclusione di qualche mio thread fa). Quel che dico è che dichiaratamente a quello ci si ispira, per quello si manifesta in piazza e addirittura in funzione di quegli ideali si condiziona la politica interna. E' ovvio e sottinteso che quel che succede tra le quattro mura domestiche non va in prima serata. Non che mi sembri minimamente coerente, naturalmente.
> 
> E scusate se dubito che certi ideali non condizionino pesantemente chi aderisce a una serie di principi: a me sembra lapalissiano soprattutto quando si parla (anche in questa sede) di natalità.
> 
> ...


Giorgiuo tu non sai un cazzo, peggio di Jon Snow.


----------



## sienne (11 Agosto 2015)

Ciao

lasciando stare teorie e ideologie, che dicono tanto, ma alla fine sono quello che sono ... 
provo a scendere sul lato pratico, prendendo proprio esempio dalla mia esperienza.

La famiglia è una dinamica tra gli elementi che la compongono. 
La scoperta di un tradimento può far vacillare di tanto questa dinamica, sia da parte del tradito che da parte del traditore. Dipende come si pongono l'un l'altro e come gestiscono. Se uno fa lo stronzo, è da allontanare per un po'. Sia se è il tradito (che tenta di manipolare i figli), sia se è il traditore (che confuso o imbottito di scusanti, non si prende le sue responsabilità). Ho impedito al mio ex per un po' di frequentare la figlia. Motivi di personalità. Sempre scusanti per ogni cosa che fa lui, mentre gli altri al rogo. Che vada a quel paese e che non tiri dentro i suoi deliri la figlia. Tutti possono sbagliare, basta avere spina dorsale nell'accettare. 


sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Giorgio credo di aver capito cosa intendi, ma tieni conto che ormai quasi tutti quelli che si sposano in chiesa del significato religioso del sacramento ignorano tutto... anzi, più in generale ignorano proprio cosa significhi essere cristiani. A me fa pena tanta gente che  va in chiesa solo per consuetudine, per ben apparire o peggio... sono zombie decerebrati.


Eh, ma oltre al fatto che non sono pochi, mica si limitano a quello. Votano. Alzano la voce. Adottano dinamiche di branco nei confronti di chi non aderisce al medesimo pensiero (pubblicamente). Insultano Tebe perchè di figli non ne ha mai voluti.

Insomma, non conosco le statistiche, ma è evidente che di famigliole spensierate e mai sfiorate da problemi "interni" ne son rimaste in giro pochette. Eppure ancora si ritiene l'investimento familiare come un segno di maturità e come un accesso preferenziale alla partecipazione sociale.

E tutto questo mentre parlare di corna, separazioni e affidamenti al bar, pure con gli sconosciuti, è argomento accessibile quanto il meteo. Io davvero non vedo la continuità. Ma proprio no.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giorgiuo tu non sai un cazzo, peggio di Jon Snow.


Nooo! Volevo dirla io a te quella di Jon Snow, hai pure il nick perfetto!!


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Tutti possono sbagliare, basta avere spina dorsale nell'accettare.


Mah, che tutti possano sbagliare, vorrei anche vedere. Il problema è proprio che dalle ideologie gli errori personali tendono misteriosamente a scomparire.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2015)

Giorgio hai posto una domanda che richiede risposte complesse.
Da questo discorso io terrei fuori l'aspetto religioso perché si definisce cattolica la gente più varia tra sentinelle in piedi e difensori della cultura e religione che fanno sembrare Homer un cervellone e sepolcri imbiancati non si può neanche considerarli e pure le indicazioni della Chiesa sono molto note e vengono sempre interpretate.
Quindi parliamo di valore della famiglia.
Per me è stato e rimane un valore. Credo il problema sia quale idea si ha di famiglia e quale si pensa sia il modo di porsi come genitori.
La famiglia chiusa, in difesa di se stessa contro il mondo cattivo mi fa piuttosto schifo, mi ricorda la famigghia di Impastato.
Ugualmente i genitori che si pongono come perfetti li trovo ridicoli. Un genitore è un dio per i bambini piccoli e assecondare questo non lo ritengo sano. 
Sia famiglia sia i genitori penso che debbano essere un punto di riferimento, un luogo sicuro, modelli da confrontare.
Io ho sempre imposto poco e proposto molto con anche autoironia.
La separazione ha mostrato un genitore incoerente ed era quello più rigido proprio nell'imporre valori di impegno, sincerità, coerenza che non ha rispettato.
Per fortuna i genitori sono due.


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma vorrei anche vedere (e poi, è circa la conclusione di qualche mio thread fa). Quel che dico è che dichiaratamente a quello ci si ispira, per quello si manifesta in piazza e addirittura in funzione di quegli *ideali si condiziona la politica interna. E' ovvio e sottinteso che quel che succede tra le quattro mura domestiche non va in prima serata. Non che mi sembri minimamente coerente, naturalmente.*
> 
> E scusate se dubito che certi ideali non condizionino pesantemente chi aderisce a una serie di principi: a me sembra lapalissiano soprattutto quando si parla (anche in questa sede) di natalità.
> 
> ...


quoto tutto.

sul neretto, tanto anche se certe cose sono note, non cambia nulla. mi sembra che i comportamenti adulteri e /o anti famiglia di certi politici siano ben noti, eppure li trovi in prima fila alle manifestazioni "pro famiglia tradizionale" o nella gara ad accaparrarsi i voti dei cattolici...


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eh, ma oltre al fatto che non sono pochi, mica si limitano a quello. Votano. Alzano la voce. Adottano dinamiche di branco nei confronti di chi non aderisce al medesimo pensiero (pubblicamente). Insultano Tebe perchè di figli non ne ha mai voluti.
> 
> Insomma, non conosco le statistiche, ma è evidente che di famigliole spensierate e mai sfiorate da problemi "interni" ne son rimaste in giro pochette. Eppure ancora si ritiene l'investimento familiare come un segno di maturità e come un accesso preferenziale alla partecipazione sociale.
> 
> E tutto questo mentre parlare di corna, separazioni e affidamenti al bar, pure con gli sconosciuti, è argomento accessibile quanto il meteo. *Io davvero non vedo la continuità.* Ma proprio no.


Altro che continuità... si va verso la totale frammentazione, e non solo familiare.


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eh, ma oltre al fatto che non sono pochi, mica si limitano a quello. Votano. Alzano la voce. Adottano dinamiche di branco nei confronti di chi non aderisce al medesimo pensiero (pubblicamente). Insultano Tebe perchè di figli non ne ha mai voluti.
> 
> Insomma, non conosco le statistiche, ma è evidente che di famigliole spensierate e mai sfiorate da problemi "interni" ne son rimaste in giro pochette. Eppure ancora si ritiene l'investimento familiare come un segno di maturità e come un accesso preferenziale alla partecipazione sociale.
> 
> E tutto questo mentre parlare di corna, separazioni e affidamenti al bar, pure con gli sconosciuti, è argomento accessibile quanto il meteo. Io davvero non vedo la continuità. Ma proprio no.


signori io sono stata criticata dal mio contesto sociale per la scelta che avevo fatto di sposarmi al comune e non in Chiesa. in quanto io sono credente ma non praticante ed il mio ex compagno ateo. per cui sinceramente, essendo appunto "credente" io, mi sembrava una grandissima presa per il :carneval: sposarmi in chiesa... per che cosa? per la musica? gli addobbi? perchè "è più bello?"

sono stata criticata da gente che: 1) tradisce il marito/moglie 2) va con chiunque ha 3 dimensioni e respiri 3)mente e truffa sul lavoro.

ma di che vogliamo parlare?

ari quoto Giorgio e servirebbero più verdi per te.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> I ruoli restano separari fino a che i figli sono piccoli e ignari ... poi quando crescono e/o diventano "consapevoli" del "problema" potrebbe non essere semplice tenere per loro separati i ruoli e distinguere bravo/pessimo genitore da bravo/pessimo padre/madre ... e li potrebbero iniziare ulteriori grossi casini IMHO


Infatti l'ho specificato nel distinguo  figli consapevoli avranno sicuramente delle reazioni.


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Altro che continuità... si va verso la totale frammentazione, e non solo familiare.


:up: come sempre d'accordo con te Mr Nob.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma vorrei anche vedere (e poi, è circa la conclusione di qualche mio thread fa). Quel che dico è che dichiaratamente a quello ci si ispira, per quello si manifesta in piazza e addirittura in funzione di quegli ideali si condiziona la politica interna. E' ovvio e sottinteso che quel che succede tra le quattro mura domestiche non va in prima serata. Non che mi sembri minimamente coerente, naturalmente.
> 
> E scusate se dubito che certi ideali non condizionino pesantemente chi aderisce a una serie di principi: a me sembra lapalissiano soprattutto quando si parla (anche in questa sede) di natalità.
> 
> ...


Io penso che potrebbe essere per te una lacuna se tu volessi costruirti una famiglia con figli e non riuscissi a farlo, nel momento in cui mi sottolinei che stai bene senza una famiglia, io non discuto la tua scelta, ci mancherebbe  per me il benessere personale fisico e psichico è fondamentale anche nel rapporto verso gli altri, non amo costringere nessuno a delle scelte forzate


----------



## Eratò (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mah, che tutti possano sbagliare, vorrei anche vedere. Il problema è proprio che dalle ideologie gli errori personali tendono misteriosamente a scomparire.


Penso che uno non si sveglia la mattina e dice "adesso ignoro tutti i miei valori e tradisco il mio/la mia compagno/a"...Penso che non sia un azione programmata a tavolino.Poi se capita in una famiglia e il tradimento viene scoperto i figli vanno in qualche modo tutelati dalla bufera che si scatena e il compito è di entrambi.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma vorrei anche vedere (e poi, è circa la conclusione di qualche mio thread fa). Quel che dico è che dichiaratamente a quello ci si ispira, per quello si manifesta in piazza e addirittura in funzione di quegli ideali si condiziona la politica interna. E' ovvio e sottinteso che quel che succede tra le quattro mura domestiche non va in prima serata. Non che mi sembri minimamente coerente, naturalmente.
> 
> E scusate se dubito che certi ideali non condizionino pesantemente chi aderisce a una serie di principi: a me sembra lapalissiano soprattutto quando si parla (anche in questa sede) di natalità.
> 
> ...



Su questo argomento ti vedo confusi, oppure io frequento persone diverse.
E normale che quando una coppia si sposa ci si aspetta che abbia figli anche perché tantissimi convivono prima. Ma non ho mai sentito che raramente qualche simpatico augurio. Persone che si permettono di di.chiedere agli altri perché non hanno figli non ne ho mai sentiti. Potranno esserci aspiranti nonni a dirlo ma anche questi raramente.
I deficienti in piedi non dovrebbero avere neanche menzione.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :up: come sempre d'accordo con te Mr Nob.


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eh, ma oltre al fatto che non sono pochi, mica si limitano a quello. Votano. Alzano la voce. Adottano dinamiche di branco nei confronti di chi non aderisce al medesimo pensiero (pubblicamente). Insultano Tebe perchè di figli non ne ha mai voluti.
> 
> Insomma, non conosco le statistiche, ma è evidente che di famigliole spensierate e mai sfiorate da problemi "interni" ne son rimaste in giro pochette. Eppure ancora si ritiene l'investimento familiare come un segno di maturità e come un accesso preferenziale alla partecipazione sociale.
> 
> E tutto questo mentre parlare di corna, separazioni e affidamenti al bar, pure con gli sconosciuti, è argomento accessibile quanto il meteo. Io davvero non vedo la continuità. Ma proprio no.


Votassero solo? si candidano pure  Giorgio ti faccio notare che politicanti da strapazzo che vanno in piazza ai family day sono separati, il che la dice lunga sulla coerenza. Quindi se intendi dire che ciò che si professa spesso non è ciò che si applica su se stessi, con me sfondi una porta aperta ed è il motivo per cui non mi lascio condizionare dai pareri, opinioni, pettegolezzi altrui


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Penso che uno non si sveglia la mattina e dice "adesso ignoro tutti i miei valori e tradisco il mio/la mia compagno/a"...Penso che non sia un azione programmata a tavolino.Poi se capita in una famiglia e il tradimento viene scoperto i figli vanno in qualche modo tutelati dalla bufera che si scatena e il compito è di entrambi.


:up:
E aggiungo che non è che se tradisci ignora certi valori...o almeno non per sempre e non è che non li può trasmettere.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su questo argomento ti vedo confusi, oppure io frequento persone diverse.
> E normale che quando una coppia si sposa ci si aspetta che abbia figli anche perché tantissimi convivono prima. Ma non ho mai sentito che raramente qualche simpatico augurio. Persone che si permettono di di.chiedere agli altri perché non hanno figli non ne ho mai sentiti. Potranno esserci aspiranti nonni a dirlo ma anche questi raramente.
> I deficienti in piedi non dovrebbero avere neanche menzione.


Brunella l'hai vista l'ultima di True Detective?


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Votassero solo? si candidano pure  Giorgio ti faccio notare che politicanti da strapazzo che vanno in piazza ai family day sono separati, il che la dice lunga sulla coerenza. Quindi se intendi dire che ciò che si professa spesso non è ciò che si applica su se stessi, con me sfondi una porta aperta ed è il motivo per cui non mi lascio condizionare dai pareri, opinioni, pettegolezzi altrui


verde :up:


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La separazione ha mostrato un genitore incoerente ed era quello più rigido proprio nell'imporre valori di impegno, sincerità, coerenza che non ha rispettato.
> Per fortuna i genitori sono due.


Ecco. Per mia sfortuna, i miei genitori erano entrambi come quello che nella tua famiglia è...fuoriuscito. Per quello mi scattano un sacco di allarmi quando compaiono le nozioni di "giusto" e "sbagliato" in questioni di questo genere. E tu pensa che i miei si considerano un esempio, in quanto a condotta familiare.

Se non fossero sessuofobi si sarebbero bucherellati di incornate per 30 anni e avrebbero probabilmente risolto non poche frustrazioni. Mi chiedo spesso se avrebbero saputo arrivarci...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brunella l'hai vista l'ultima di True Detective?


Sì. Mi è piaciuta si può dire?


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Penso che uno non si sveglia la mattina e dice "adesso ignoro tutti i miei valori e tradisco il mio/la mia compagno/a"...Penso che non sia un azione programmata a tavolino.Poi se capita in una famiglia e il tradimento viene scoperto i figli vanno in qualche modo tutelati dalla bufera che si scatena e il compito è di entrambi.


Perfettamente d'accordo. Ripeto: non giudico le persone. Dico che il tradimento, dal mio punto di vista, implica l'allontanamento se non addirittura l'apostasia inconscia di determinati valori. Voler comunque rimarcare quei valori come propri, non riesco a vederlo altrimenti che come ipocrisia.


----------



## sienne (11 Agosto 2015)

Ciao

che valore si trasmette esattamente, se si tradisce e si sa che è sbagliato, ma un qualcosa ti spinge a farlo ugualmente anche se sai che è sbagliato tieni a ciò che sarebbe giusto e vuoi trasmettere ciò che sarebbe giusto anche se per te hai scelto di fare ciò che è sbagliato. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo. Ripeto: non giudico le persone. Dico che il tradimento, dal mio punto di vista, implica l'allontanamento se non addirittura l'apostasia inconscia di determinati valori. Voler comunque rimarcare quei valori come propri, non riesco a vederlo altrimenti che come ipocrisia.



Ciao

bel dilemma ... purtroppo una parte di me, la vede così. 
Ma ciò dipende veramente dalla posizione che prende un traditore a riguardo.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mah, che tutti possano sbagliare, vorrei anche vedere. Il problema è proprio che dalle ideologie gli errori personali tendono misteriosamente a scomparire.


Ma qui entriamo nella sfera: tirare l'acqua al proprio mulino, essere egoisti, non di rado ipocriti... Chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra


----------



## JON (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Visto che mi sembra che i 2/3 del foro siano non pervenuti causa ferie sincronizzate all'italiana, vediamo se riesco a sconvolgere la quiete dello stagno. Anche se probabilmente non arrivo primo su un argomento del genere.
> 
> Molti di voi vedono la famiglia come un valore fondante sul piano culturale e personale. Alcuni di voi sono traditori, altri traditi. I primi non so come esercitino ancora una qualche professione di fede (nei valori tradizionali) senza ridersi in faccia incontrandosi allo specchio, i secondi fanno i conti con le conseguenze silenziose (e neanche necessariamente) dell'infrazione di un patto che quei valori li metteva al centro.
> 
> ...


A volte si fanno le cose in buona fede, solo che poi le cose possono andare storte.

Ma se si hanno determinati presentimenti non posso che essere d'accordo con te.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco. Per mia sfortuna, i miei genitori erano entrambi come quello che nella tua famiglia è...fuoriuscito. Per quello mi scattano un sacco di allarmi quando compaiono le nozioni di "giusto" e "sbagliato" in questioni di questo genere. E tu pensa che i miei si considerano un esempio, in quanto a condotta familiare.
> 
> Se non fossero sessuofobi si sarebbero bucherellati di incornate per 30 anni e avrebbero probabilmente risolto non poche frustrazioni. Mi chiedo spesso se avrebbero saputo arrivarci...



Non puoi però estendere la tua esperienza a tutte le famiglie.
Il Family day esprime una minoranza che cerca di autoalimentarsi ma che viene giudicata anacronistica dalla maggioranza (che si divide su altro).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eh, ma oltre al fatto che non sono pochi, mica si limitano a quello. Votano. Alzano la voce. Adottano dinamiche di branco nei confronti di chi non aderisce al medesimo pensiero (pubblicamente). Insultano Tebe perchè di figli non ne ha mai voluti.
> 
> Insomma, non conosco le statistiche, ma è evidente che di famigliole spensierate e mai sfiorate da problemi "interni" ne son rimaste in giro pochette. Eppure ancora si ritiene l'investimento familiare come un segno di maturità e come un accesso preferenziale alla partecipazione sociale.
> 
> E tutto questo mentre parlare di corna, separazioni e affidamenti al bar, pure con gli sconosciuti, è argomento accessibile quanto il meteo. Io davvero non vedo la continuità. Ma proprio no.



evidentemente non frequenti la chiesa perché sapresti che fra la gente comune non ci sono tutti questi ferventi cattolici pronti alle crociate contro i gay, i senza figli, i centri commerciali e quant'altro.
giorgio, io vedo che tu spesso metti insieme le patate coi carciofi (cit. farfalla) e parti con queste sparate utopiche che non hanno molto a che fare con la vita reale.
ma tu vivi, in qualche modo?

chiedo, perché mi sembri spesso pervaso, più che da principi tradizionali e valenti, dal principio dell'irrealtà


detto questo, che vogliamo fare?
intanto leggi brunetta, che quoto, perché sa portare sul binario giusto (il senso della famiglia)
dopodiché mi rendo conto che molto spesso il fatto di condurre una vita quantomeno libertina, influisce sicuramente sulla famiglia e sui figli: sarebbe da pazzi negarlo.
come influisce lo stress lavorativo, la mancanza di tempo, i litigi coi vicini per banali questioni, il risentimento verso i genitori/nonni dei propri figli, le rate del mutuo, gli scioperi della metropolitana, la frustrazione per l'impossibilità di dare un'alimentazione sana come vorremmo ai nostri figli (vedi: rata del mutuo), i professori o i maestri incompetenti che possono capitare sul loro percorso scolastico, il fatto di non poter andare in vacanza (vedi. rata del mutuo)......devo continuare?


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su questo argomento ti vedo confusi, oppure io frequento persone diverse.
> E normale che quando una coppia si sposa ci si aspetta che abbia figli anche perché tantissimi convivono prima. Ma non ho mai sentito che raramente qualche simpatico augurio. Persone che si permettono di di.chiedere agli altri perché non hanno figli non ne ho mai sentiti. Potranno esserci aspiranti nonni a dirlo ma anche questi raramente.
> I deficienti in piedi non dovrebbero avere neanche menzione.


No, a me ne capitano tantissimi invece. Di ogni età, invero. Congiunti, sconosciuti, mediati. Ma più in genere quel che percepisco è la famiglia sdoganata come investimento fruttuoso per chiunque, a prescindere. In funzione dei valori cui la famiglia dovrebbe ispirarsi.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Mi è piaciuta si può dire?


Certo.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Votassero solo? si candidano pure  Giorgio ti faccio notare che politicanti da strapazzo che vanno in piazza ai family day sono separati, il che la dice lunga sulla coerenza. Quindi se intendi dire che ciò che si professa spesso non è ciò che si applica su se stessi, con me sfondi una porta aperta ed è il motivo per cui non mi lascio condizionare dai pareri, opinioni, pettegolezzi altrui


Ecco, allora diciamo che consiglio - per precauzione - una breve verifica random ogni tanto su cosa si professa. Perchè, e non ci sono molti dubbi a riguardo, le dinamiche di gruppo alterano, e talvolta senza che ce ne accorgiamo, idee e azioni personali.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo. Ripeto: non giudico le persone. Dico che il tradimento, dal mio punto di vista, implica l'allontanamento se non addirittura l'apostasia inconscia di determinati valori. Voler comunque rimarcare quei valori come propri, non riesco a vederlo altrimenti che come ipocrisia.


Ma le persone hanno valori a cui non riescono a essere sempre fedeli, questo non è ipocrisia è debolezza imperfezione umana.

Sono per la sana alimentazione però poi ogni tanto mangio un fritto o la nutella. I miei figli sanno qual è la sana alimentazione e la conoscono grazie a me e mangiano bene e ogni tanto un fritto.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non puoi però estendere la tua esperienza a tutte le famiglie.
> Il Family day esprime una minoranza che cerca di autoalimentarsi ma che viene giudicata anacronistica dalla maggioranza (che si divide su altro).


Ti faccio una domanda personale. Se lo è troppo, lascia stare senza porti problema alcuno.
Vorrei sapere che opinione hanno i tuoi figli del...fuoriuscito.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco, allora diciamo che consiglio - per precauzione - una breve verifica random ogni tanto su cosa si professa. Perchè, e non ci sono molti dubbi a riguardo, le dinamiche di gruppo alterano, e talvolta senza che ce ne accorgiamo, idee e azioni personali.


Non amo i gruppi in effetti


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, a me ne capitano tantissimi invece. Di ogni età, invero. Congiunti, sconosciuti, mediati. Ma più in genere quel che percepisco è la famiglia sdoganata come investimento fruttuoso per chiunque, a prescindere. In funzione dei valori cui la famiglia dovrebbe ispirarsi.


Sei certo di non trasmettere tu un bisogno di calore che gli altri traducono in bisogno di famiglia e diventano il tuo altoparlante?
Oppure vivi in una realtà che non conosco. Questo non è escluso.


----------



## sienne (11 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma le persone hanno valori a cui non riescono a essere sempre fedeli, questo non è ipocrisia è debolezza imperfezione umana.
> 
> Sono per la sana alimentazione però poi ogni tanto mangio un fritto o la nutella. I miei figli sanno qual è la sana alimentazione e la conoscono grazie a me e mangiano bene e ogni tanto un fritto.



Ciao

ecco, questo sarebbe secondo me il vero valore da trasmettere: la tolleranza e la comprensione. 
Tra bene e male o giusto e sbagliato, si distingue molto presto. Ma come gestirlo, è un altro conto. 
Poi chiaro, subentrano una marea di altri fattori. Ma la base secondo me, è questa. 


sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> evidentemente non frequenti la chiesa perché sapresti che fra la gente comune non ci sono tutti questi ferventi cattolici pronti alle crociate contro i gay, i senza figli, i centri commerciali e quant'altro.
> giorgio, io vedo che tu spesso metti insieme le patate coi carciofi (cit. farfalla) e parti con queste sparate utopiche che non hanno molto a che fare con la vita reale.
> ma tu vivi, in qualche modo?
> 
> ...


Mi sa che non mi sono spiegato. Qui abbiamo dei seriali, cristiani e cattolici, presumibilmente sposati in chiesa, che non hanno nè la minima intenzione di portare a conoscenza le rispettive famiglie nelle proprie vite parallele, nè di mettere in dubbio le proprie convinzioni perchè problemi di coscienza non ne hanno. Dov'è il trucco? Io non lo capisco. Ma mi sembra un trucco.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ti faccio una domanda personale. Se lo è troppo, lascia stare senza porti problema alcuno.
> Vorrei sapere che opinione hanno i tuoi figli del...fuoriuscito.


Troppo personale. Pessima, ma non per il fatto in sé del tradimento ma per modalità di cui purtroppo sono venuti a conoscenza.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma qui entriamo nella sfera: tirare l'acqua al proprio mulino, essere egoisti, non di rado ipocriti... Chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra


Ma è quello che dico io, infatti. Solo che nei fatti (pubblici) quel che traspare è ben altro. Io ho un buon numero di parenti, sposati mediamente da 30 anni, che ovviamente se ne sono fatte di tutti i colori (e i figli in alcuni casi hanno problemi familiari da intervento dei carabinieri) che continuano paciosamente a indicarsi come illuminati grazie alle proprie scelte "tradizionali".

Allora, o li conosco tutti io oppure è una candid camera.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo.


Ma perchè quando quoti ti si sputtana il charset?


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mi sa che non mi sono spiegato. Qui abbiamo dei seriali, cristiani e cattolici, presumibilmente sposati in chiesa, che non hanno nè la minima intenzione di portare a conoscenza le rispettive famiglie nelle proprie vite parallele, nè di mettere in dubbio le proprie convinzioni perchè problemi di coscienza non ne hanno. Dov'è il trucco? Io non lo capisco. Ma mi sembra un trucco.


ma non c'è nessun trucco, semplicemente la coerenza è merce rara. Soprattutto poi quando la fede è più mostrata che praticata.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma perchè quando quoti ti si sputtana il charset?


Per confondere le acque.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mi sa che non mi sono spiegato. Qui abbiamo dei seriali, cristiani e cattolici, presumibilmente sposati in chiesa, che non hanno nè la minima intenzione di portare a conoscenza le rispettive famiglie nelle proprie vite parallele, nè di mettere in dubbio le proprie convinzioni perchè problemi di coscienza non ne hanno. Dov'è il trucco? Io non lo capisco. Ma mi sembra un trucco.


chi sarebbero questi seriali? lothar? hanno fatto outing?
a parte questo: abbi pazienza, se uno è stato cresciuto e si è formato con una certa educazione+ imprinting+ cultura indotta + cultura elaborata +esperienze proprie non è che può rinnegare dall'oggi al domani tutto quello che è perché ha infranto una regola.
magari potrebbe considerare errore quel che ha fatto e proporsi di non infrangerla più. su questo siamo tutti d'accordo, credo. avrà i suoi motivi per non farlo.
sul discorso coscienza temo che non ci si possa fare nulla a livello globale


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> chiedo, perché mi sembri spesso pervaso, più che da principi tradizionali e valenti, dal principio dell'irrealtà


Ascolta, questo tu me lo dici ogni volta che rispondi a un mio thread. Una volta mi hai detto anche che mi avresti spiegato il mio problema, una volta identificato. Se abbiamo delle novità, sono tutt'orecchi, altrimenti prova a variare la risposta.

In ogni caso, francamente, se per te è ordinario impegnarti solennemente innanzi a testimoni scelti appositamente da te - e per chi ci crede anche a di fronte una comunità di culto oltre che a dio - per poi soprassedere, senza nemmeno troppo rifletterci, quando la vita quotidiana ti scopre inadatta a far fede ai patti sottoscritti, a me sembra invece una comoda scorciatoia per far tornare tutto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma è quello che dico io, infatti. Solo che nei fatti (pubblici) quel che traspare è ben altro. Io ho un buon numero di parenti, sposati mediamente da 30 anni, che ovviamente se ne sono fatte di tutti i colori (e i figli in alcuni casi hanno problemi familiari da intervento dei carabinieri) che continuano paciosamente a indicarsi come illuminati grazie alle proprie scelte "tradizionali".
> 
> Allora, o li conosco tutti io oppure è una candid camera.



ma tu come fai a sapere cosa hanno fatto o non hanno fatto quelli sposati da trent'anni e perché i loro figli sono venuti su così? cosa ti fa mettere in correlazione direttamente il libertinaggio di queste persone ( che poi sono magari genitori irreprensibili) con l'educazione dei figli?
guarda che io sono d'accordo con te, ci sono un sacco di sveglioni in giro che per coltivare la propria vita extraconiugale trascurano i figli, mica no. ma non è una regola, capisci?
e l'unico modo per capire come funziona, caro giorgio, è unirsi a una donna (nel tuo caso) e fare dei figli con lei.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma tu come fai a sapere cosa hanno fatto o non hanno fatto quelli sposati da trent'anni e perché i loro figli sono venuti su così? cosa ti fa mettere in correlazione direttamente il libertinaggio di queste persone ( che poi sono magari genitori irreprensibili) con l'educazione dei figli?
> guarda che io sono d'accordo con te, ci sono un sacco di sveglioni in giro che per coltivare la propria vita extraconiugale trascurano i figli, mica no. ma non è una regola, capisci?
> e l'unico modo per capire come funziona, caro giorgio, è unirsi a una donna (nel tuo caso) e fare dei figli con lei.



:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ascolta, questo tu me lo dici ogni volta che rispondi a un mio thread. Una volta mi hai detto anche che mi avresti spiegato il mio problema, una volta identificato. Se abbiamo delle novità, sono tutt'orecchi, altrimenti prova a variare la risposta.
> 
> In ogni caso, francamente, se per te è ordinario impegnarti solennemente innanzi a testimoni scelti appositamente da te - e per chi ci crede anche a di fronte una comunità di culto oltre che a dio - per poi soprassedere, senza nemmeno troppo rifletterci, quando la vita quotidiana ti scopre inadatta a far fede ai patti sottoscritti, a me sembra invece una comoda scorciatoia per far tornare tutto.


Ma non è ordianario
mi porto come esempio mi sono impegnata solennemente ed ero non convinta ma straconvinta di quel giuramento ed ero non convinta ma straconvinta che mai avrei tradito.
Ho avuto due figlie  avrei potuto giurare su di loro che mai avrei tradito. Forse l'ho anche fatto non lo so. 
Poi invece ho incontrato una persona, ho soppesato il tutto, ci ho pensato bene e ho tradito.
Quindi? Che faccio? Io sono la stessa di prima. ho trasgredito a una promessa e ho trasgredito a quello che per me resta un valore che io non ho saputo portare avanti. Ma non smetto di credere che lo sia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ascolta, questo tu me lo dici ogni volta che rispondi a un mio thread. Una volta mi hai detto anche che mi avresti spiegato il mio problema, una volta identificato. Se abbiamo delle novità, sono tutt'orecchi, altrimenti prova a variare la risposta.
> 
> In ogni caso, francamente, se per te è ordinario impegnarti solennemente innanzi a testimoni scelti appositamente da te - e per chi ci crede anche a di fronte una comunità di culto oltre che a dio - per poi soprassedere, senza nemmeno troppo rifletterci, quando la vita quotidiana ti scopre inadatta a far fede ai patti sottoscritti, a me sembra invece una comoda scorciatoia per far tornare tutto.


non è ordinario e non è neanche giusto. è incoerente.
ma quale è il tuo obiettivo? che la gente ammetta questo? che si penta? redimere le coscienze?
è questo che intendo quando dico che sei pervaso del principio di irrealtà. a me sembra più un *tuo* problema relazionarti a un mondo in cui esistono anche questi comportamenti incoerenti e scorretti.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei certo di non trasmettere tu un bisogno di calore che gli altri traducono in bisogno di famiglia e diventano il tuo altoparlante?
> Oppure vivi in una realtà che non conosco. Questo non è escluso.


Intelligente la prima osservazione, qui probabilmente ha gioco la mia situazione personale storicamente instabile sul piano degli affetti.

Però no, è soprattutto che vengo da famiglia ostentatamente cattolica, e persino i parenti miei coetanei non riescono a soprassedere. Gente che a casa si rompe i piatti sui denti, eh, ma poi hanno almeno tre figli (uno dei quali, mediamente, non parla con nessuno o aggredisce con violenza i compagni di giochi) da un paio di matrimoni e proprio non capiscono cosa aspetti io a fare come loro!


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Troppo personale. Pessima, ma non per il fatto in sé del tradimento ma per modalità di cui purtroppo sono venuti a conoscenza.


Ecco, scusa se ti ho tirata in mezzo come esempio, ma non vedo che altra considerazione potessero avere. Di questo chiedevo conferma.


----------



## sienne (11 Agosto 2015)

Ciao

che esistano questi comportamenti, nessuno lo può negare. 
Il fastidio nasce quando proprio queste persone, giudicano altri e si presentano come modello. 
Detto in modo salop ... e terra terra ... 


sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma tu come fai a sapere cosa hanno fatto o non hanno fatto quelli sposati da trent'anni e perché i loro figli sono venuti su così? cosa ti fa mettere in correlazione direttamente il libertinaggio di queste persone ( che poi sono magari genitori irreprensibili) con l'educazione dei figli?
> guarda che io sono d'accordo con te, ci sono un sacco di sveglioni in giro che per coltivare la propria vita extraconiugale trascurano i figli, mica no. ma non è una regola, capisci?
> e l'unico modo per capire come funziona, caro giorgio, è unirsi a una donna (nel tuo caso) e fare dei figli con lei.


Ok, qui ci capiamo. Quello che voglio dire è che se mio marito, che mi son tenuto pur sapendolo fedifrago, a una cena con parenti e amici si vantasse di quale armonia ha trovato e portato nella famiglia, gli estrarrei un bulbo oculare con la forchetta. Tu no?


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è ordianario
> mi porto come esempio mi sono impegnata solennemente ed ero non convinta ma straconvinta di quel giuramento ed ero non convinta ma straconvinta che mai avrei tradito.
> Ho avuto due figlie  avrei potuto giurare su di loro che mai avrei tradito. Forse l'ho anche fatto non lo so.
> Poi invece ho incontrato una persona, ho soppesato il tutto, ci ho pensato bene e ho tradito.
> Quindi? Che faccio? Io sono la stessa di prima. ho trasgredito a una promessa e ho trasgredito a quello che per me resta un valore che io non ho saputo portare avanti. Ma non smetto di credere che lo sia.


Eh, in tutta onestà non saprei cosa risponderti. Io, nè sposato nè genitore, ho retto qualche anno ai sensi di colpa e di inadeguatezza, e poi mi sono fatto mettere sotto farmaci o mi lasciavo morire. E poco dopo, in qualche modo, è finita anche la relazione.

Io avrei gravissime difficoltà, nella tua situazione. Sicuramente cercherei sollievo nella Confessione (anche se giudicherei la cosa una vigliaccheria), ma davvero non saprei come risolvere con la famiglia. Il rischio a cui mi sentirei di averla esposta sarebbe ingestibile. Senza contare che anche "scegliendo il silenzio per loro" non avrai mai nemmeno la certezza assoluta che la cosa non emerga per una combinazione particolarmente sfigata.

E' che, perdonami, ma tu non sei affatto la stessa di prima, in relazione a ciò che hai giurato.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> chi sarebbero questi seriali? lothar? hanno fatto outing?
> a parte questo: abbi pazienza, se uno è stato cresciuto e si è formato con una certa educazione+ imprinting+ cultura indotta + cultura elaborata +esperienze proprie non è che può rinnegare dall'oggi al domani tutto quello che è perché ha infranto una regola.
> magari potrebbe considerare errore quel che ha fatto e proporsi di non infrangerla più. su questo siamo tutti d'accordo, credo. avrà i suoi motivi per non farlo.
> sul discorso coscienza temo che non ci si possa fare nulla a livello globale


Lothar è un manifesto vivente. Ma ne abbiamo almeno un altro paio.

E abbi pazienza un fico smorto: *se io sono stato educato in un certo modo, non è che questo mi autorizzi a fare di te una vittima*. L'adulterio, in una famiglia edificata su valori tradizionali, è spesso e volentieri un fenomeno di una violenza terrificante, nell'immediato e nelle conseguenze a lungo termine. Solo questo dico. Non è infrangere una regola, è (rischiare di) segnare delle vite per sempre. Quelle dei tuoi cari, peraltro. Prova a dirmi di no, cazzo!!


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eh, in tutta onestà non saprei cosa risponderti. Io, nè sposato nè genitore, ho retto qualche anno ai sensi di colpa e di inadeguatezza, e poi mi sono fatto mettere sotto farmaci o mi lasciavo morire. E poco dopo, in qualche modo, è finita anche la relazione.
> 
> Io avrei gravissime difficoltà, nella tua situazione. Sicuramente cercherei sollievo nella confessione (anche se giudicherei la cosa una vigliaccheria), ma davvero non saprei come risolvere con la famiglia. Il rischio a cui mi sentirei di averla esposta sarebbe ingestibile. Senza contare che anche "scegliendo il silenzio per loro" non avrai mai nemmeno la certezza assoluta che la cosa non emerga per una combinazione particolarmente sfigata.
> 
> *E' che, perdonami, ma tu non sei affatto la stessa di prima, in relazione a ciò che hai giurato*.


Questo è vero. Quando si rompe una promessa, e si viene meno alla parola data, non si è più quelli di prima. Quando ho deciso di andarmene e chiudere il matrimonio, il dopo è stato difficle. Il peso del tradimento (perchè per me di questo pur sempre si tratta) è stato duro da elaborare, e ad ogni modo venir meno alla propria parola ti mette drammaticamente di fronte ai tuoi limiti.


----------



## free (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mi sa che non mi sono spiegato. Qui abbiamo dei seriali, cristiani e cattolici, presumibilmente sposati in chiesa, che non hanno nè la minima intenzione di portare a conoscenza le rispettive famiglie nelle proprie vite parallele, nè di mettere in dubbio le proprie convinzioni perchè problemi di coscienza non ne hanno. Dov'è il trucco? Io non lo capisco. Ma mi sembra un trucco.


secondo me il "trucco" potrebbe essere che ritengono di essere "a posto" con i figli, nel senso di avergli dato un'educazione, di essere sempre disponibili, di averli supportati, curati, accuditi etc. insomma per farla breve di essere dei genitori come Dio comanda ... ma di non essere dei "buoni" coniugi


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me il "trucco" potrebbe essere che ritengono di essere "a posto" con i figli, nel senso di avergli dato un'educazione, di essere sempre disponibili, di averli supportati, curati, accuditi etc. insomma per farla breve di essere dei genitori come Dio comanda ... ma di non essere dei "buoni" coniugi


Questo "se va tutto bene". Ma ci sono altri scenari: essere scoperti; trasmettere alla prole ansie e frustrazione (magari del coniuge). In entrambi i casi il danno c'è. L'unica è non essere beccati, fondamentalmente.


----------



## ipazia (11 Agosto 2015)

Io penso che esista la famiglia mitologica e la famiglia reale. 

La famiglia mitologica è mito appunto. Quella in cui tutto è stabilità, coerenza, sicurezza, infallibilità. Un mito appunto. 

Poi c'è la famiglia reale. Quella umana. E gli umani fanno casino. Non sono fedeli. Si confondono. Hanno paura. Desiderano. Sognano. Umani insomma. Non miti. 

I principi incrollabili, quelli che segnano e lasciano il segno della colpa appartengono al mito. Al dover essere e al voler essere. 

Sono quelli a cui per cultura di appartenenza si fa riferimento per orientarsi. Nel casino umano. 

Ma devono essere calati nell'umanità. Nella fallibilità. 

E non per giustificare o peggio ancora assolvere. 
Nessuno assolve nessuno dal mio punto di vista. 

E quando vengono calati devono essere tradotti da ogni individuo agli individui che sceglie di avere vicino. 
La parcellizzazione deriva probabilmente anche dal fatto che la parte individuale e la elaborazione individuale stanno emergendo in modo sempre più forte e di contro la capacità di comunicare a sè e di sè si sta abbassando. 
E questo è disorientante. 
Non a caso nei periodi di attraversamento e cambiamento ci si aggrappa strenuamente al conosciuto. I principi mitologici. 

Le persone cambiano nel corso di una vita. 

Trovo sia utopico pensare di stare con una persona credendo che sarà sempre tutto uguale. Che firmata la carta. Il gioco è fatto. Tutto fermo. 

Le persone evolvono in ogni momento. A volte si perdono e a volte si trovano. 

E trovo che sia importante seguire le variazioni. 
Che nella famiglia reale, non quella mitologica, a me sembra che il tradimento che fa più danni sia quello del voler tenere tutto uguale quando tutto è cambiato. Trovo che questo sia violento. Che è negare la realtà. Ma qui sono sicuramente influenzata dal mio vissuto.

Si cambia anche senza infrangere promesse scritte. 
Ma non comunicarlo è infrangere la promessa più importante che sta al fondo di tutto. Che è quella dello starsi vicini. 

A quel punto il tradimento in sè, secondo me, passa in secondo piano. E qui si apre tutta la questione del dire e del non dire. 

Ma al di là del dire il fatto in sè, trovo che tradire sia non trovare il modo di comunicare il cambiamento avvenuto. E lasciarsi indietro. L'impazzire dietro il fatto spicciolo a volte mi sembra un modo per non affrontare l'altro raccontando che stanno succedendo cose più profonde di una o qualche scopata. 

Io escludo la questione dell'innamoramento...non la so proprio collocare questa. E non trovo sia affidabile come indicatore. Che a me sembra indicatore più di altro che di sè stesso. E usarlo come uscita di emergenza...boh. Lo trovo poco sincero. 

Ho fatto un minestrone...


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma non comunicarlo è infrangere la promessa più importante che sta al fondo di tutto. Che è quella dello starsi vicini.


Precisamente. Per quanto riesca a immaginare poche cose che possano fare più paura. E questo vale anche per chi ha la "coscienza facile".


----------



## free (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Questo "se va tutto bene". Ma ci sono altri scenari: essere scoperti; trasmettere alla prole ansie e frustrazione (magari del coniuge). In entrambi i casi il danno c'è. L'unica è non essere beccati, fondamentalmente.


sì, oppure se il coniuge tradito è così magnanimo da parare le chiappe al traditore
però pensavo: se invece la famiglia non va bene, se i figli danno un sacco di problemi e preoccupazioni etc., forse il tradimento può essere visto come qualcosa che non va al pari delle altre cose, perde come di "valore", in un certo senso...come se, se va tutto bene il traditore è stronzo, invece se va tutto male, è sempre stronzo ma "meno"


----------



## JON (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Lothar è un manifesto vivente. Ma ne abbiamo almeno un altro paio.
> 
> E abbi pazienza un fico smorto: *se io sono stato educato in un certo modo, non è che questo mi autorizzi a fare di te una vittima*. L'adulterio, in una famiglia edificata su valori tradizionali, è spesso e volentieri un fenomeno di una violenza terrificante, nell'immediato e nelle conseguenze a lungo termine. Solo questo dico. Non è infrangere una regola, è (rischiare di) segnare delle vite per sempre. Quelle dei tuoi cari, peraltro. Prova a dirmi di no, cazzo!!


Exactly.


----------



## Eratò (11 Agosto 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io penso che esista la famiglia mitologica e la famiglia reale.
> 
> La famiglia mitologica è mito appunto. Quella in cui tutto è stabilità, coerenza, sicurezza, infallibilità. Un mito appunto.
> 
> ...


Quotissimo.Magari poi potessimo essere sempre onesti, coerenti, giusti e comunicativi...ma siamo esseri umani, imperfetti per eccellenza.


----------



## ipazia (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Precisamente. *Per quanto riesca a immaginare poche cose che possano fare più paura.* E questo vale anche per chi ha la "coscienza facile".


Io non ne immagino altre che possano fare più paura a dire il vero. 

Ma quel comunicare a cui mi riferisco a poco a che vedere con la colpa. O col tradimento. 

Quel comunicare, secondo me, ha a che vedere con il rovescio della medaglia della paura. Ossia il desiderio. 

Mi sto convincendo che il tradimento sia una sorta di grimaldello per far saltare relazioni che sarebbero comunque saltate.

E non è fatalismo. 

Ci sono relazioni che proseguono oltre un tradimento, e di tradimenti ce ne sono di tanti tipi secondo me anche se ci si concentra sempre su quello sessuale, e proseguono perchè probabilmente il filo della comunicazione del cambiamento e del racconto di sè, anche con omissioni magari, non si interrompe. 

Quelle che saltano non saltano per il tradimento in sè. Saltano perchè il filo del comunicare è strappato. E probabilmente lo era anche prima. 

Che è comunicazione complessa, di sè a sè e di sè all'altro. 

Secondo me. 

Il tradimento a me sembra sempre più un falso problema. Nel senso che è un dato del problema. E non il problema stesso.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì, oppure se il coniuge tradito è così magnanimo da parare le chiappe al traditore
> però pensavo: se invece la famiglia non va bene, se i figli danno un sacco di problemi e preoccupazioni etc., forse il tradimento può essere visto come qualcosa che non va al pari delle altre cose, perde come di "valore", in un certo senso...come se, se va tutto bene il traditore è stronzo, invece se va tutto male, è sempre stronzo ma "meno"


Chiaro che sul piano umano motivazioni e attenuanti possono esserci eccome. Ma se le cose vanno così male da infrangere l'impegno preso, perchè non cercare invece di cambiare la situazione, invece che evadere e basta? Cioè, in ogni caso il tradimento è un segnale importante; ancora di più se in un contesto in cui esiste anche un plusvalore simbolico a vantaggio di chi ha sottoscritto l'accordo iniziale. E so benissimo che spesso le conseguenze sono sottostimate: bisognerebbe dare una letta al forum per qualche settimana, prima di imbarcarsi in determinate avventure!
Ma il problema è che i danni te li tieni in entrambi i casi, a meno di non provare a farci qualcosa (preferibilmente prima). E' triste che possa accadere in ambienti familiari non a rischio, dove comunicare o meno è semplicemente una scelta. Ed è la scelta della forma anzichè della sostanza che digerisco con fatica.


----------



## ipazia (11 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quotissimo.Magari poi potessimo essere sempre onesti, coerenti, giusti e comunicativi...ma siamo esseri umani, imperfetti per eccellenza.


Nella nostra mitologia personale lo siamo anche...poi ecco. Scendere e camminare sulla terra è un altro discorso.

ps. ho letto che ti stai divertendo!!!:up:


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi sto convincendo che il tradimento sia una sorta di grimaldello per far saltare relazioni che sarebbero comunque saltate.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Quelle che saltano non saltano per il tradimento in sè. Saltano perchè il filo del comunicare è strappato. E probabilmente lo era anche prima.


Io ne sono conferma vivente.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quotissimo.Magari poi potessimo essere sempre onesti, coerenti, giusti e comunicativi...ma siamo esseri umani, imperfetti per eccellenza.


Ok, ma allora perchè impegnarsi in un patto che con queste premesse è ben difficile poter rispettare? Non varrebbe la pena di modificare il patto? Sia a monte che in fieri, dico. Perchè inseguire comunque un sigillo ideologico quando sul piano reale non ci rappresenta quasi mai?

Perchè alle domande dell'officiante - semplici, precise e comprensibili - rispondiamo di sì a prescindere da quello che sappiamo di essere davvero?


----------



## ipazia (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io ne sono conferma vivente.


Anche io. 

Però il senso è imparare. 

Nè negare la mitologia nè rimanerci aggrappati. 

Raccogliere quello che serve per tradurre meglio la realtà, tenere quello che serve e fare spazio a quello che verrà.

Io, nella parcellizzazione e nella emersione di elaborazioni individuali, che differenziano il mito dalla realtà ci vedo una risorsa. A dire il vero. Noi siamo semplicemente in mezzo al passaggio. Penso che più che non restarne sommersi non si possa fare.


----------



## sienne (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ok, ma allora perchè impegnarsi in un patto che con queste premesse è ben difficile poter rispettare? Non varrebbe la pena di modificare il patto? Sia a monte che in fieri, dico. Perchè inseguire comunque un sigillo ideologico quando sul piano reale non ci rappresenta quasi mai?
> 
> Perchè alle domande dell'officiante - semplici, precise e comprensibili - rispondiamo di sì a prescindere da quello che sappiamo di essere davvero?



Ciao

uno dei motivi perché non mi sono sposata, ma ho convissuto per diciotto anni. 
Non è un fattore di non voler prendersi delle responsabilità, ma del dire sì ogni giorno senza "oppressione" di una promessa. Le decisioni che si prendono assieme durante il commino, includono per forza di cose le loro intrinseche conseguenze ... 


sienne


----------



## ipazia (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ok, ma allora perchè impegnarsi in un patto che con queste premesse è ben difficile poter rispettare? Non varrebbe la pena di modificare il patto? Sia a monte che in fieri, dico. Perchè inseguire comunque un sigillo ideologico quando sul piano reale non ci rappresenta quasi mai?
> 
> *Perchè alle domande dell'officiante - semplici, precise e comprensibili - rispondiamo di sì a prescindere da quello che sappiamo di essere davvero?*


Perchè il patto vero è quello interno che fanno quelli che firmano il patto mitologico, e io penso che il patto interno sia poi quello da curare nella comunicazione quotidiana. 

E' sovrappore le due cose che poi fa casino. Affidarsi acriticamente al patto esterno per evitare, più o meno consapevolmente la fatica del dirsi e del dire. E ripeto, non del tradimento, ma dei propri cambiamenti. 

Ed è fra i due contraenti, nella loro intimità, che le cose importanti dovrebbero essere dette. 

Per ora c'è un patto. Generale. Che raccoglie le esigenze sociali. Sia del sociale verso gli individui ma anche degli individui verso il sociale. 
E' un contratto valido per tutti, e fondamentalmente per nessuno. 
Ed è un rito. 

Non a caso stanno emergendo diverse modalità di contrarlo quel patto. 

A me sembra sempre più un canovaccio che possa rispondere generalmente ad un sentire comune ma anche individuale. 

E io penso che il peso e l'impegno non sia in quel patto, ma nella consapevolezza di sè di fronte alle specifiche intime di quel patto, nella declinazione di ogni individuo all'interno della coppia e nella capacità e possibilità di condividere le declinazioni.  

Ovvio che mica è facile.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E io penso che il peso e l'impegno non sia in quel patto, ma nella consapevolezza di sè di fronte alle specifiche intime di quel patto, nella declinazione di ogni individuo all'interno della coppia e nella capacità e possibilità di condividere le declinazioni.


E allora mi sa che sono rigidino io. E pensare che a me sembrano rigidini pure gli altri!!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Intelligente la prima osservazione, qui probabilmente ha gioco la mia situazione personale storicamente instabile sul piano degli affetti.
> 
> Però no, è soprattutto che vengo da famiglia ostentatamente cattolica, e persino i parenti miei coetanei non riescono a soprassedere. Gente che a casa si rompe i piatti sui denti, eh, ma poi hanno almeno tre figli (uno dei quali, mediamente, non parla con nessuno o aggredisce con violenza i compagni di giochi) da un paio di matrimoni e proprio non capiscono cosa aspetti io a fare come loro!


Non è obbligatorio frequentare i parenti.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è obbligatorio frequentare i parenti.


Ti assicuro che evito ogni volta che posso. Le altre litigo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ok, qui ci capiamo. Quello che voglio dire è che se mio marito, che mi son tenuto pur sapendolo fedifrago, a una cena con parenti e amici si vantasse di quale armonia ha trovato e portato nella famiglia, gli estrarrei un bulbo oculare con la forchetta. Tu no?


Sei intollerante come me :mexican:


----------



## JON (11 Agosto 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non ne immagino altre che possano fare più paura a dire il vero.
> 
> Ma quel comunicare a cui mi riferisco a poco a che vedere con la colpa. O col tradimento.
> 
> ...


Certo che è cosi, al tradimento quasi sempre si arriva cosi. Quindi è solo una conseguenza di problemi latenti. E sono d'accordo che la spaccatura avvenga nel momento in cui non si ha più quel canale comunicativo che dovrebbe essere invece sempre aperto e utile ad affrontare i problemi come arrivano. Io credo che a non dover mai mancare sia il rispetto.


----------



## Eratò (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ok, ma allora perchè impegnarsi in un patto che con queste premesse è ben difficile poter rispettare? Non varrebbe la pena di modificare il patto? Sia a monte che in fieri, dico. Perchè inseguire comunque un sigillo ideologico quando sul piano reale non ci rappresenta quasi mai?
> 
> Perchè alle domande dell'officiante - semplici, precise e comprensibili - rispondiamo di sì a prescindere da quello che sappiamo di essere davvero?


Nel momento in cui stabiliamo il patto sappiamo chi siamo in quella fase e siamo convinti che rimarremo cosi per sempre...Poi si scoprono nuove variabili e quello che uno non penserebbe mai di fare alla fine diventa realtà. ..Ovviamente non mi permetto di appliccare questo concetto a tutti i tradimenti ma penso che in alcuni casi questo sia valido.


----------



## ipazia (11 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Certo che è cosi, al tradimento quasi sempre si arriva cosi. Quindi è solo una conseguenza di problemi latenti. E sono d'accordo che la spaccatura avvenga nel momento in cui non si ha più quel canale comunicativo che dovrebbe essere invece sempre aperto e utile ad affrontare i problemi come arrivano. Io credo che a non dover mai mancare sia il rispetto.


O quando quel canale non c'è mai stato perchè si è creduto che bastasse affidarsi alla mitologia per farlo esistere. 

Sul rispetto...mica è una roba così lineare secondo me. 

E anche qui io credo sia da scindere fra mito e realtà. 

Mica per togliere di valore al concetto in sè.

Anche questo, se lo togliamo dal mitologico, è una esplicazione in divenire. 

Se penso a me l'idea di rispetto che avevo anche solo due anni fa e diversa da quella di adesso. Perchè sono diversa io. 

Non voglio sminuire, sia chiaro. Ma anche questo principio, se resta solo un principio a cui aggrapparsi e non viene masticato e declinato sotto al cielo, secondo me perde di valore. 

O meglio ha valore in sè e per sè, ma senza declinazione resta mito e non fare applicato.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui stabiliamo il patto sappiamo chi siamo in quella fase e siamo convinti che rimarremo cosi per sempre...Poi si scoprono nuove variabili e quello che uno non penserebbe mai di fare alla fine diventa realtà. ..Ovviamente non mi permetto di appliccare questo concetto a tutti i tradimenti ma penso che in alcuni casi questo sia valido.


Infatti sono d'accordo. Già se tutti riuscissero ad (o si consentissero di) ammettere candidamente questa semplice verità, sarebbe un passo avanti enorme.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei intollerante come me :mexican:


Tu dici che è intolleranza? Io credevo di essere magnanimo!


----------



## ipazia (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E allora mi sa che sono rigidino io. E pensare che a me sembrano rigidini pure gli altri!!


Mi sono dimenticata di scrivere una cosa, in quello che hai quotato. Insieme a capacità e possibilità manca il desiderio.  

E non lo so se sei rigidino tu. Sei rigidino? 

Ma non mi sembra importantissima come cosa. In sè. 
Diventerebbe importante se tu fossi rigidino e dichiarassi di non esserlo, nascondendo la sostanza nella forma. 
O se non accettassi di esserlo, negandoti la sostanza di te. 
O se ti ci aggrappassi come scusa per non camminare sotto il cielo. 

tolto questo...è semplicemente un modo di essere. E quindi divenire. 
Esserne consapevoli permette di seguire meglio l'evoluzione. 

non pensi?


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> .
> E non lo so se sei rigidino tu. Sei rigidino?
> 
> Ma non mi sembra importantissima come cosa. In sè.
> ...


Usti. Son problemi veri, questi.


----------



## zanna (11 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Certo che è cosi, al tradimento quasi sempre si arriva cosi. Quindi è solo una conseguenza di problemi latenti. E sono d'accordo che la spaccatura avvenga nel momento in cui non si ha più quel canale comunicativo che dovrebbe essere invece sempre aperto e utile ad affrontare i problemi come arrivano. Io credo che a non dover mai mancare sia il rispetto.


Non credo che ipa si riferisse a quello o almeno non solo a quello ...  anche se ad onor del vero i vari post scritti letti dalla mia parte  fanno imbestialire (sono fatto così!!! iracondo sul tema) ossia come se  leggessi una dotta spiegazione del perchè si arriva a ciò senza far  menzione della mancanza di comunicazione che poi sfocia nel problema o  al dato del problema o al grimaldello che dir si voglia ... cioè uno dei  due decide consapevolmente o meno di far naufragare (a volte con esiti  pessimi) l'unione per colpa del filo comunicativo strappato (da chi non  si sa ... forse da entrambi) che con il suo atto finisce di recidere (se  magari lo trova solamente sfilacciato ... giorgio te non c'entri nulla ) perchè non si riesce entrambi a  parlare di se a se e all'altro? Tutto può essere per carità ... ma mi  piacerebbe che sul punto si esprimessero altri magari portatori sani di  appendici cornee.
A me personalmente pare un volerselo raccontare ...  non conosco i risvolti psicologici della questione per cui perdonerete  se scrivo eresie ma voler motivare una scelta in tal guisa mi pare  piuttosto ... boh i termini che mi vengono in mente non sono  propriamente urbani. IMHO


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me il "trucco" potrebbe essere che ritengono di essere "a posto" con i figli, nel senso di avergli dato un'educazione, di essere sempre disponibili, di averli supportati, curati, accuditi etc. insomma per farla breve di essere dei genitori come Dio comanda ... ma di non essere dei "buoni" coniugi


Ma quale trucco? E' la realtà in molti casi


giorgiocan ha detto:


> Chiaro che sul piano umano motivazioni e attenuanti possono esserci eccome. *Ma se le cose vanno così male da infrangere l'impegno preso, perchè non cercare invece di cambiare la situazione, invece che evadere e basta? *Cioè, in ogni caso il tradimento è un segnale importante; ancora di più se in un contesto in cui esiste anche un plusvalore simbolico a vantaggio di chi ha sottoscritto l'accordo iniziale. E so benissimo che spesso le conseguenze sono sottostimate: bisognerebbe dare una letta al forum per qualche settimana, prima di imbarcarsi in determinate avventure!
> Ma il problema è che i danni te li tieni in entrambi i casi, a meno di non provare a farci qualcosa (preferibilmente prima). E' triste che possa accadere in ambienti familiari non a rischio, dove comunicare o meno è semplicemente una scelta. Ed è la scelta della forma anzichè della sostanza che digerisco con fatica.


E se le cose non vanno male? E se non c'è nulla che ti devo comunicare? E se l'ultima cosa che voglio è che il nostro matrimonio si sciolga?
Ma nonostante tutto scelgo di tradire


giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ok, ma allora perchè impegnarsi in un patto che con queste premesse è ben difficile poter rispettare? Non varrebbe la pena di modificare il patto? Sia a monte che in fieri, dico. Perchè inseguire comunque un sigillo ideologico quando sul piano reale non ci rappresenta quasi mai?
> 
> Perchè alle domande dell'officiante - semplici, precise e comprensibili - rispondiamo di sì a prescindere da quello che sappiamo di essere davvero?


Non lo so perchè lo fanno gli altri. Io l'ho fatto perchè ci ho creduto con tutta me stessa. Ed ero convinta di portarle avanti. Non ci sono riuscita.
E quel sigillo mi rapresentava in quel momento al 100%


----------



## zanna (11 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quale trucco? E' la realtà in molti casi
> 
> *E se le cose non vanno male? E se non c'è nulla che ti devo comunicare? E se l'ultima cosa che voglio è che il nostro matrimonio si sciolga?*
> *Ma nonostante tutto scelgo di tradire
> ...


Vè sarà che sono un uomo semplice ... tre righe ... forse perchè sono una spiegazione più comoda? o quella più semplice e magari quella vera ... laonde per cui


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se le cose non vanno male? E se non c'è nulla che ti devo comunicare? E se l'ultima cosa che voglio è che il nostro matrimonio si sciolga?
> Ma nonostante tutto scelgo di tradire


Sai che io credo sinceramente che tu debba ancora capire/vedere perchè l'hai fatto? Che anche io pensavo esattamente la stessa cosa, quando l'ho combinata io. Poi è emerso il resto. Il fatto è che non credo sia possibile che tu l'abbia fatto...perchè "ti andava di farlo". Come scriveva...forse sienne, certe cose non capitano da un giorno all'altro!

Ancora per la serie "schiettezza tra amici", eh!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sai che io credo sinceramente che tu debba ancora capire/vedere perchè l'hai fatto? Che anche io pensavo esattamente la stessa cosa, quando l'ho combinata io. Poi è emerso il resto. Il fatto è che non credo sia possibile che tu l'abbia fatto...perchè "ti andava di farlo". Come scriveva...forse sienne, certe cose non capitano da un giorno all'altro!
> 
> Ancora per la serie "schiettezza tra amici", eh!


Bè se dopo 3 anni di terapia non è emerso nulla che dici? Forse ti conviene prendere per buono quello che dico
Non ho tradito perchè mi andava di farlo nel senso che ho deciso di tradire mio marito
Ho tradito perchè quando ho incontrato questa persona mi è sembrata la cosa giusta da fare per me. Mio marito non c'entrava con questo. Che non vuol dire che non gli ho fatto un torto, vuol dire che nulla poteva in quel momento fermarmi.
Quello che è accaduto dopo, negli anni è indubbiamente invece dovuto a qualcosa che non andava...E ci lavoriamo ancora. Ho meglio io ci ho lavorato lui inizia a farlo ora


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè se dopo 3 anni di terapia non è emerso nulla che dici? Forse ti conviene prendere per buono quello che dico
> Non ho tradito perchè mi andava di farlo nel senso che ho deciso di tradire mio marito
> Ho tradito perchè quando ho incontrato questa persona mi è sembrata la cosa giusta da fare per me. Mio marito non c'entrava con questo. Che non vuol dire che non gli ho fatto un torto, vuol dire che nulla poteva in quel momento fermarmi.
> Quello che è accaduto dopo, negli anni è indubbiamente invece dovuto a qualcosa che non andava...E ci lavoriamo ancora. Ho meglio io ci ho lavorato lui inizia a farlo ora


Lungi da me farmi i fatti tuoi eh! Anzi, anche io sono convinto di averlo fatto inizialmente per motivi "miei", solo che a distanza di tanti anni (quasi 10), tra quei motivi "miei" ho trovato anche altro. Poi, non ho alcuna competenza e sto quindi sparando personalissime opinioni.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Lungi da me farmi i fatti tuoi eh! Anzi, anche io sono convinto di averlo fatto inizialmente per motivi "miei", solo che a distanza di tanti anni (quasi 10), tra quei motivi "miei" ho trovato anche altro. Poi, non ho alcuna competenza e sto quindi sparando personalissime opinioni.


Ma figurati è bello confrontarsi. Solo che ho sviscerato questa cosa con due psicologi e una mezza maga  e non sono emersi problemi di coppia. Me ne mancano ancora 3 per arrivare ai 10 anni magari succede qualcosa


----------



## ipazia (11 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Non credo che ipa si riferisse a quello o almeno non solo a quello ...  anche se ad onor del vero i vari post scritti letti dalla mia parte  fanno imbestialire (sono fatto così!!! iracondo sul tema) ossia come se  leggessi una dotta spiegazione del perchè si arriva a ciò senza far  menzione della mancanza di comunicazione che poi sfocia nel problema o  al dato del problema o al grimaldello che dir si voglia ... cioè uno dei  due decide consapevolmente o meno di far naufragare (a volte con esiti  pessimi) l'unione per colpa del filo comunicativo strappato (da chi non  si sa ... forse da entrambi) che con il suo atto finisce di recidere (se  magari lo trova solamente sfilacciato ... giorgio te non c'entri nulla ) perchè non si riesce entrambi a  parlare di se a se e all'altro? Tutto può essere per carità ... ma mi  piacerebbe che sul punto si esprimessero altri magari portatori sani di  appendici cornee.
> A me personalmente pare un volerselo raccontare ...  non conosco i risvolti psicologici della questione per cui perdonerete  se scrivo eresie ma voler motivare una scelta in tal guisa mi pare  piuttosto ... boh i termini che mi vengono in mente non sono  propriamente urbani. IMHO


Ti faccio sempre arrabbiare

Adesso non riesco. 

Però. Trovare la motivazione, o ipotizzarla serve solo al comprendere. 

Non a spiegare o abbassare il dolore. La delusione. La disillusione. 

Comprendere a posteriori non ha altra funziona che apprendere dagli errori. 


E farne almeno di nuovi.

E anche questo non abbassa, elimina, dolore, disillusione, delusione. 

La comunicazione è sempre bidirezionale. Anche quella con se stessi. 

Se il filo si rompe, io non penso sia questioni di colpe. Ma di poca cura. 

E non ci si arriva da un giorno con l'altro. 

Se penso alla mia relazione. Il nostro filo era rotto ancora prima di iniziare. 
Perchè nè l'uno nè l'altro era capace di comunicare innanzitutto con se stesso.
Dirmelo non è indolore. E neanche pulito dal giudizio di me. Non ho ancora finito con me a riguardo. 
E pensa che da noi il tradire non era proprio la questione. Che c'era lo spazio concordato. Eppure io lo sento come tradimento. 

Ma se voglio raccogliere i pezzi e non ripetere le stesse cose e neanche inchiodarmi nelle paure, comprendo. Anche il dolore. Il giudizio. I segni. E le motivazioni. 

 Poi ci riprovo meglio!

E non arrabbiarti!


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma figurati è bello confrontarsi. Solo che ho sviscerato questa cosa con due psicologi e una mezza maga  e non sono emersi problemi di coppia. Me ne mancano ancora 3 per arrivare ai 10 anni magari succede qualcosa


Magari non sono di coppia! Ovvero, non della vostra coppia, ma di qualcosa legato al tuo immaginario relazionale che si è manifestato in quell'occasione...poi ripeto, le mie son sparate.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Magari non sono di coppia! Ovvero, non della vostra coppia, ma di qualcosa legato al tuo immaginario relazionale che si è manifestato in quell'occasione...poi ripeto, le mie son sparate.


Appunto non c'erano problemi di coppia. Certo che probabilmente c'era qualcosa in me che quell'uomo ha mosso in qualche modo. ma appunto avrei tradito chiunque con lui. Quindi se non sussiste un problema di coppia perchè distruggere la coppia?


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto non c'erano problemi di coppia. Certo che probabilmente c'era qualcosa in me che quell'uomo ha mosso in qualche modo. ma appunto avrei tradito chiunque con lui. Quindi se non sussiste un problema di coppia perchè distruggere la coppia?


Ma figurati se ti suggerisco di distruggere la coppia! Però non sei ancora curiosa di sapere cos'è che cosa ha fatto scattare? Che magari un giorno potresti tradire chiunque di nuovo!! 

Prendila a ridere, eh!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma figurati è bello confrontarsi. Solo che ho sviscerato questa cosa con due psicologi e una mezza maga  e non sono emersi problemi di coppia. Me ne mancano ancora 3 per arrivare ai 10 anni magari succede qualcosa


Una mezza maga ?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Una mezza maga ?


Vado a fare una serie di massaggi da una persona che attraverso il corpo ti fa parlare. Con me ha fatto miracoli


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vado a fare una serie di massaggi da una persona che attraverso il corpo ti fa parlare. Con me ha fatto miracoli


A quella maga !!!!Ok ne avevi già scritto ma non avevo associato i benefici psicologici


----------



## Nocciola (11 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A quella maga !!!!Ok ne avevi già scritto ma non avevo associato i benefici psicologici


Sono soprattutto psicologici
La chiamo maga perché non le posso nascondere nulla...mi frega sempre


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono soprattutto psicologici
> La chiamo maga perché non le posso nascondere nulla...mi frega sempre


Mi servirebbe una così


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ok, qui ci capiamo. Quello che voglio dire è che se mio marito, che mi son tenuto pur sapendolo fedifrago, a una cena con parenti e amici si vantasse di quale armonia ha trovato e portato nella famiglia, gli estrarrei un bulbo oculare con la forchetta. Tu no?



tendenzialmente diffido di chi si descrive nel modo di cui tu parli, ovvero di chi si sente il portatore unico,giusto e insostituibile di benessere: se ci fai caso, spesso questa modalità non è espressa a parole, ma con atteggiamenti.
esempio: il genitore o un coniuge iper presente tanto da anticipare le eventuali richieste o di rendersi fornitore di servizi non richiesti che nel caso dei figli possono fare molti importanti danni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Lothar è un manifesto vivente. Ma ne abbiamo almeno un altro paio.
> 
> E abbi pazienza un fico smorto: *se io sono stato educato in un certo modo, non è che questo mi autorizzi a fare di te una vittima*. L'adulterio, in una famiglia edificata su valori tradizionali, è spesso e volentieri un fenomeno di una violenza terrificante, nell'immediato e nelle conseguenze a lungo termine. Solo questo dico. Non è infrangere una regola, è (rischiare di) segnare delle vite per sempre. Quelle dei tuoi cari, peraltro. Prova a dirmi di no, cazzo!!



scusa giorgio, ma se questo è il modo di presentare le questioni con la tua cerchia parentale bella cosa che qualcuno di scarsamente intelligente finisce col farti osservazioni odiose sulla tua vita.
ripeto che l'atteggiamento giudicante non porta a una conversazione sul piano paritario, e il fatto che tu ti senta di esprimere certe osservazioni su matrimoni decennali e metodi educativi senza averne l'esperienza non è un buon viatico per avere una visione obiettiva delle cose.
io non mi permetterei mai di etichettare la tua scelta di non volere figli come una forma di codardia o di rigetto delle responsabilità, pur sapendo che al mondo esistono persone che non li vogliono proprio per quei motivi. allo stesso modo non credo che tu possa permetterti di riassumere (credendoti esaustivo) in due frasi gli sviluppi di una famiglia che ci ha messo vent'anni, venticinque o trenta a svilupparsi.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sai che io credo sinceramente che tu debba ancora capire/vedere perchè l'hai fatto? Che anche io pensavo esattamente la stessa cosa, quando l'ho combinata io. Poi è emerso il resto. Il fatto è che non credo sia possibile che tu l'abbia fatto...perchè "ti andava di farlo". Come scriveva...forse sienne, certe cose non capitano da un giorno all'altro!
> 
> Ancora per la serie "schiettezza tra amici", eh!


Io credo che tu parta da un principio da traditore?

Diciamo che alcuni traditori tradiscono perché delusi nelle loro aspettative dal partner, ma questo accade per il principio che in una relazione si debbano trovare soddisfatte tutte le proprie esigenze e si possano esprimere tutte le parti di sé.
Ma non è così. Altrimenti non si stipulerebbe il patto che è espresso in tutte le formule matrimoniali.
Si sceglie di stare con una persona e si sceglie di esserle fedel
Si può scegliere EGOISTICAMENTE e SLEALMENTE di soddisfare un proprio desiderio senza per questo trovare quella mancanza sufficiente per rompere il patto. Anche non comunicarlo può essere oltre che egoistico un modo per evitare dolere e di dare responsabilità a chi non ne ha.
È una cosa brutta ma comprensibile.
Da tradita avrei voluto che mi venisse comunicato ma perché non lo facesse o per poter scegliere di chiudere. La mia era una pretesa un po' assurda, mi rendo conto.
E tu?


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io non mi permetterei mai di etichettare la tua scelta di non volere figli come una forma di codardia o di rigetto delle responsabilità, pur sapendo che al mondo esistono persone che non li vogliono proprio per quei motivi. allo stesso modo non credo che tu possa permetterti di riassumere (credendoti esaustivo) in due frasi gli sviluppi di una famiglia che ci ha messo vent'anni, venticinque o trenta a svilupparsi.


ok, assolutamente vero.

attenzione, però, che l'intero discorso è su quella famiglia (drammi inclusi) di 20-30 anni come manifesto. e purtroppo, nella mia esperienza personale, avrò incontrato non più di 2-3 famiglie di quell'età che potessero ambire ad essere di ispirazione a qualcuno.

Se invece il tuo discorso è semplicemente "le debolezze, falsità e cattiverie di cui siamo fatti tutti sono incluse nel pacchetto e vanno prese come un ingrediente base della ricetta", allora non vedo cos'abbia da vantare la famiglia tradizionale rispetto a una compagnia di fricchettoni.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che tu parta da un principio da traditore?
> 
> Diciamo che alcuni traditori tradiscono perché delusi nelle loro aspettative dal partner, ma questo accade per il principio che in una relazione si debbano trovare soddisfatte tutte le proprie esigenze e si possano esprimere tutte le parti di sé.
> Ma non è così. Altrimenti non si stipulerebbe il patto che è espresso in tutte le formule matrimoniali.
> ...


E io ho fatto esattamente come dici. Senza problemi di coppia percepiti, ho subito ritenuto di aver commesso un errore, che ho arginato non trovandovi più senso e provando a tener la cosa per me. Ora credo che, invece che arrivare a tradire, avrei dovuto concedermi di prendere atto che di problemi ce n'erano, che la cosa non faceva di me un fallito, e chiudere la relazione al tempo che fu.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> ok, assolutamente vero.
> 
> attenzione, però, che l'intero discorso è su quella famiglia (drammi inclusi) di 20-30 anni come manifesto. e purtroppo, nella mia esperienza personale, avrò incontrato non più di 2-3 famiglie di quell'età che potessero ambire ad essere di ispirazione a qualcuno.
> 
> Se invece il tuo discorso è semplicemente "le debolezze, falsità e cattiverie di cui siamo fatti tutti sono incluse nel pacchetto e vanno prese come un ingrediente base della ricetta", allora non vedo cos'abbia da vantare la famiglia tradizionale rispetto a una compagnia di fricchettoni.


Vedi che anche rispetto alla famiglia hai aspettative che magari fossero del mulino bianco  (che poi non so cosa ci fosse di così strano in una famiglia che faceva passeggiate in bicicletta) ma da Sacra Famiglia che poi pure quella un po' anomala era e ha avuto pure un figlio, che non si sa di chi fosse, che è finito incapace di farsi una famiglia sua, girava con un gruppo di hippies ed è finito condannato da malfattore.

Le persone vogliono vivere così come possono e non vogliono essere modello per nessuno. Se tu ti poni l'obiettivo di creare la coppia perfetta e la famiglia perfetta pecchi di presunzione.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E io ho fatto esattamente come dici. Senza problemi di coppia percepiti, ho subito ritenuto di aver commesso un errore, che ho arginato non trovandovi più senso e provando a tener la cosa per me. Ora credo che, invece che arrivare a tradire, avrei dovuto concedermi di prendere atto che di problemi ce n'erano, che la cosa non faceva di me un fallito, e chiudere la relazione al tempo che fu.


Se TU avevi problemi non è detto che altri ne debbano avere necessariamente. O comunque possono avere carenze umane che non rendono per questo la coppia una unione fallimentare da chiudere.


----------



## feather (11 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su questo argomento ti vedo confusi, oppure io frequento persone diverse.
> E normale che quando una coppia si sposa ci si aspetta che abbia figli anche perché tantissimi convivono prima. Ma non ho mai sentito che raramente qualche simpatico augurio. Persone che si permettono di di.chiedere agli altri perché non hanno figli non ne ho mai sentiti. Potranno esserci aspiranti nonni a dirlo ma anche questi raramente.
> I deficienti in piedi non dovrebbero avere neanche menzione.


A me, praticamente chiunque, mi ha chiesto, e a più riprese, quando o perché non faccio il secondo figlio...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> A me, praticamente chiunque, mi ha chiesto, e a più riprese, quando o perché non faccio il secondo figlio...



Boh può essere che non abbia memorizzato queste cose perché non mi toccavano minimamente. In effetti se me l'avessero detto avrei risposto allegramente  "magari!" Oppure  "In effetti sono stupendi".


----------



## feather (11 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh può essere che non abbia memorizzato queste cose perché non mi toccavano minimamente. In effetti se me l'avessero detto avrei risposto allegramente  "magari!" Oppure  "In effetti sono stupendi".


Già. Solo che io magari non lo posso dire..
In effetti non so proprio cosa dire.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi che anche rispetto alla famiglia hai aspettative che magari fossero del mulino bianco  (che poi non so cosa ci fosse di così strano in una famiglia che faceva passeggiate in bicicletta) ma da Sacra Famiglia che poi pure quella un po' anomala era e ha avuto pure un figlio, che non si sa di chi fosse, che è finito incapace di farsi una famiglia sua, girava con un gruppo di hippies ed è finito condannato da malfattore.
> 
> Le persone vogliono vivere così come possono e non vogliono essere modello per nessuno. Se tu ti poni l'obiettivo di creare la coppia perfetta e la famiglia perfetta pecchi di presunzione.


A me sembra che il thread si sia completamente rovesciato di significato. Se tu mi dici che qualsiasi formula matrimoniale, o di convivenza e accordo continuativo tra due individui in relazione, vive in sostanza della stessa linfa e garantisce le medesime potenzialità e qualità alla relazione su cui è strutturata, il problema per me non esiste.

Il problema che io mi pongo è che se "_tanto siamo fatti così e non possiamo farci niente"_, questo vuol dire i principi morali su cui si basa l'idea di famiglia cattolica tradizionale non sono mai stati rispettati da quando esistono (quarto Concilio Lateranense, 1215). Quindi sono 800 anni che "_tanto siamo fatti così e non possiamo farci niente"_. Però meglio raccontarsela così tutti sono contenti (tanto alla psicanalisi mancava ancora secoli)! La differenza è che se fino a qualche decennio fa la questione era ancora molto intricata, adesso si può esprimersi in sincerità senza temere scomunica e rogo.

Perchè non farlo?

Inoltre, non vorrei dar l'impressione di cercare la famiglia perfetta _altrimenti non faccio nemmeno la fatica_. Non ho gran fiducia che sarei capace di un buon matrimonio, figuriamoci di uno perfetto.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se TU avevi problemi non è detto che altri ne debbano avere necessariamente. O comunque possono avere carenze umane che non rendono per questo la coppia una unione fallimentare da chiudere.


Ma tu non eri dell'idea che il tradimento è di per sè un segnale grave? Perchè secondo me, lo è. Soprattutto quando i danni potenziali sono alti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> ok, assolutamente vero.
> 
> attenzione, però, che l'intero discorso è su quella famiglia (drammi inclusi) di 20-30 anni come manifesto. e purtroppo, nella mia esperienza personale, avrò incontrato non più di 2-3 famiglie di quell'età che potessero ambire ad essere di ispirazione a qualcuno.
> 
> Se invece il tuo discorso è semplicemente "le debolezze, falsità e cattiverie di cui siamo fatti tutti sono incluse nel pacchetto e vanno prese come un ingrediente base della ricetta", allora non vedo cos'abbia da vantare la famiglia tradizionale rispetto a una compagnia di fricchettoni.


Famiglie che sembrano compagnie di fricchettoni [emoji3]
Sono convinta che per fondare una famiglia una delle componenti necessarie sia la moralità. Poi c'è la voglia e la convinzione di sostenere un progetto a lungo termine.
Credo che al di là delle vicissitudini della coppia a molti non viene meno questa convinzione, e da qui deriva anche il fatto che si cerchi di tenere separato quello che si fa da quello che si cerca di trasmettere ai figli, quando si presenta la necessità. Certo l'ideale sarebbe una coerenza specchiata: però conosco una persona ( è un fornitore di mio marito e ho avuto spesso modo di parlare con lui di queste cose) di una certa età, talmente ligio e coerente in tutto da aver reso la vita difficile ai suoi due figli.....come dire, era un modello inimitabile, infallibile. Nonostante ciò la famiglia si è sfaldata, lui e sua moglie si sono lasciati e i figli....non ancora laureati a trent'anni [emoji16]
Agli occhi di qualcuno nemmeno questo è un percorso che ha dato esiti positivi: sicuramente in questa famiglia non ci sono stati tradimenti, né trascuratezza nel trasmettere i valori, né incoerenza, eppure...


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> però conosco una persona ( è un fornitore di mio marito e ho avuto spesso modo di parlare con lui di queste cose) di una certa età, talmente ligio e coerente in tutto da aver reso la vita difficile ai suoi due figli.....come dire, era un modello inimitabile, infallibile. Nonostante ciò la famiglia si è sfaldata, lui e sua moglie si sono lasciati e i figli....non ancora laureati a trent'anni [emoji16]
> Agli occhi di qualcuno nemmeno questo è un percorso che ha dato esiti positivi: sicuramente in questa famiglia non ci sono stati tradimenti, né trascuratezza nel trasmettere i valori, né incoerenza, eppure...


E difatti la mia famiglia era così. Ligia fino all'annientamento dei sè individuali a un presupposto standard di buoncostume e quieto vivere (da fuori). Ovviamente le cose hanno cominciato a precipitare quando noi figli siamo arrivati all'età per cominciare a ragionare.


----------



## Eratò (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E difatti la mia famiglia era così. Ligia fino all'annientamento dei sè individuali a un presupposto standard di buoncostume e quieto vivere (da fuori). Ovviamente le cose hanno cominciato a precipitare quando noi figli siamo arrivati all'età per cominciare a ragionare.


Io vedo molta amarezza nei confronti dei tuoi genitori. Per come la vedo io, parte della crescita personale è anche riconoscere che i propri genitori sono degli esseri umani che secondo noi possono anche sbagliare ma anche questo non può essere preso come modo di definirli visto che tante tantissime situazioni che si son create tra di loro come coppia non le verremo mai a sapere... Piu si cresce e più si diventa tolleranti e meno giudicanti nei loro confronti.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io vedo molta amarezza nei confronti dei tuoi genitori. Per come la vedo io, parte della crescita personale è anche riconoscere che i propri genitori sono degli esseri umani che secondo noi possono anche sbagliare ma anche questo non può essere preso come modo di definirli visto che tante tantissime situazioni che si son create tra di loro come coppia non le verremo mai a sapere... Piu si cresce e più si diventa tolleranti e meno giudicanti nei loro confronti.


Hai ragione. E' evidente che gli irrisolti con la mia famiglia d'origine pesano come macigni sul mio immaginario e in termini di fiducia. Quindi probabilmente è come dice Brunetta: ho cominciato frequentando la gente sbagliata!
Vedremo se avrò modo di acquisirne di diverse, di esperienze familiari. In questo senso, mi sembra di aver aperto gli occhi non più di un anno fa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ok, ma allora perchè impegnarsi in un patto che con queste premesse è ben difficile poter rispettare? Non varrebbe la pena di modificare il patto? Sia a monte che in fieri, dico. Perchè inseguire comunque un sigillo ideologico quando sul piano reale non ci rappresenta quasi mai?
> 
> Perchè alle domande dell'officiante - semplici, precise e comprensibili - rispondiamo di sì a prescindere da quello che sappiamo di essere davvero?



Secondo me Giorgetto noi facciamo del nostro meglio. Ma per fare del nostro meglio dobbiamo avere l'asticella alta. Se non abbiamo un ideale da inseguire decadiamo. La nostra storia ce lo insegna. Quando abbiamo un ideale non lo realizziamo mai perfettamente perché, come insegna proprio il cattolicesimo, la perfezione non è di questo mondo. Quindi inseguendo cadiamo. Ma poi ci rialziamo..
Solo se crediamo che ne valga la pena.
La famiglia non è un valore ma una cellula. Molte sono malate molte sono sane. Tra quelle sane nessuna é perfetta perché non sono perfette le persone che la compongono. Ma in questa imperfezione ci si può rassegnare o combattere per migliorare.


----------



## AneleElena (12 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su questo argomento ti vedo confusi, oppure io frequento persone diverse.
> E normale che quando una coppia si sposa ci si aspetta che abbia figli anche perché tantissimi convivono prima. Ma non ho mai sentito che raramente qualche simpatico augurio. Persone che si permettono di di.chiedere agli altri perché non hanno figli non ne ho mai sentiti. Potranno esserci aspiranti nonni a dirlo ma anche questi raramente.
> I deficienti in piedi non dovrebbero avere neanche menzione.


Sera a tutti..
Brunetta purtroppo se ne sentono di persone che chiedono perché non si hanno figli.. È capitato a me..


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Sera a tutti..
> Brunetta purtroppo se ne sentono di persone che chiedono perché non si hanno figli.. È capitato a me..


Continuo a pensare a questo e se magari lo faccio anch'io ma davvero non ricordo.

Oppure non ci ho mai badato. Mi domando perché. Forse le ho considerate frasi banali come  "che caldo, speriamo piova!" o  "ma smetterà di piovere". Nella mia esperienza la gente neanche si ricorda se hai figli. 
L'unica cosa che ricordo è una collega che aveva manifestato stupore sapendo che avevo figli perché mi pensava proprio single. Non so se doverlo prendere come un'offesa o no. Mi piace pensare che fosse perché non apparivo mai preoccupata di cosa fare da mangiare o perché non ammorbavo con la precocità dei pargoli.
Comunque per me sono osservazioni da prendere con leggerezza.


----------



## AneleElena (12 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Continuo a pensare a questo e se magari lo faccio anch'io ma davvero non ricordo.
> 
> Oppure non ci ho mai badato. Mi domando perché. Forse le ho considerate frasi banali come  "che caldo, speriamo piova!" o  "ma smetterà di piovere". Nella mia esperienza la gente neanche si ricorda se hai figli.
> L'unica cosa che ricordo è una collega che aveva manifestato stupore sapendo che avevo figli perché mi pensava proprio single. Non so se doverlo prendere come un'offesa o no. Mi piace pensare che fosse perché non apparivo mai preoccupata di cosa fare da mangiare o perché non ammorbavo con la precocità dei pargoli.
> Comunque per me sono osservazioni da prendere con leggerezza.


Sì ma infatti io ci ridevo su..
Io ho figli, però penso a chi non li può avere o li ha persi.. E queste domande idiote potrebbero risparmiarsele..


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma tu non eri dell'idea che il tradimento è di per sè un segnale grave? Perchè secondo me, lo è. Soprattutto quando i danni potenziali sono alti.


Condivido quanto scritto da Sbriciolata.

Il tradimento è un atto grave. In sé può indicare molto o solo egoismo.
Le modalità, come per qualunque atto umano, fanno la sostanza.
Si può discutere se chi compie atti egoistici sia in grado di amare.


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Condivido quanto scritto da Sbriciolata.
> 
> Il tradimento è un atto grave. In sé può indicare molto o solo egoismo.
> Le modalità, come per qualunque atto umano, fanno la sostanza.
> Si può discutere se chi compie atti egoistici sia in grado di amare.



Ciao

a riguardo a me piace la figura del yin-yang.
Per amare, per come lo intendo io, ci vuole un equilibrio tra l'amor proprio e l'amore verso l'altro. 
Che comprende anche aspetti di egoismo e di altruismo e rispetto per se e per l'altro ecc. 

Una persona egoista, non può amare un'altra persona in equilibrio con se stesso, perché lo spazio lo riempie lui. E così vengono meno una marea di "ingredienti" che costituiscono l'amore, come il rispetto, la considerazione, l'integrazione, il pensiero, il desiderio, la cura ecc. ecc. verso l'altro. 


sienne


----------



## feather (12 Agosto 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Si cambia anche senza infrangere promesse scritte.
> Ma non comunicarlo è infrangere la promessa più importante che sta al fondo di tutto. Che è quella dello starsi vicini.
> 
> A quel punto il tradimento in sè, secondo me, passa in secondo piano. E qui si apre tutta la questione del dire e del non dire.
> ...


A me pare che nella gran parte dei casi tutta questa necessità di comunicazione non c'è, non esiste. 
Il matrimonio è una costruzione rassicurante perché stabile e conosciuta. O almeno la si immagina tale. 
Lo starsi vicini, l'intimità è un optional largamente irrilevante. 

Tutto questo comunicare che citi mi pare un esigenza di una minoranza di persone. 
La maggioranza non comunica con se stessa, non si conosce ne ha voglia di farlo. Tanto meno comunica con il partner. 
Per cui non credo faccia tanto testo nel discorso generale. 
Le famiglie "tradizionali" infatti erano spesso contratti stipulati a tavolino dai genitori. E così è stato per secoli. E ancora oggi lo è per miliardi di persone. 
Se parliamo di tradizione questo è. 
Se parliamo di una relazione d'amore sulla quale costruire un progetto di vita è un altro paio di maniche ma non mi pare tradizionale per un cazzo.


----------



## sienne (12 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me Giorgetto noi facciamo del nostro meglio. Ma per fare del nostro meglio dobbiamo avere l'asticella alta. Se non abbiamo un ideale da inseguire decadiamo. La nostra storia ce lo insegna. Quando abbiamo un ideale non lo realizziamo mai perfettamente perché, come insegna proprio il cattolicesimo, la perfezione non è di questo mondo. Quindi inseguendo cadiamo. Ma poi ci rialziamo..
> Solo se crediamo che ne valga la pena.
> La famiglia non è un valore ma una cellula. Molte sono malate molte sono sane. Tra quelle sane nessuna é perfetta perché non sono perfette le persone che la compongono. Ma in questa imperfezione ci si può rassegnare o combattere per migliorare.



Ciao

dipende estremamente verso cosa è rivolto il dare del nostro meglio. 
La mia famiglia di parte paterna è molto indirizzata nel dare il suo meglio per mantenere in piedi una certa immagine. Credo, che dica tutto ... di ciò che può avvenire dietro le culisse ...


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi che anche rispetto alla famiglia hai aspettative che magari fossero del mulino bianco  (che poi non so cosa ci fosse di così strano in una famiglia che faceva passeggiate in bicicletta) ma da Sacra Famiglia che poi pure quella un po' anomala era e ha avuto pure un figlio, che non si sa di chi fosse, che è finito incapace di farsi una famiglia sua, girava con un gruppo di hippies ed è finito condannato da malfattore.
> 
> Le persone vogliono vivere così come possono e non vogliono essere modello per nessuno. Se tu ti poni l'obiettivo di creare la coppia perfetta e la famiglia perfetta pecchi di presunzione.


OT Ma non erano le passeggiate in bicicletta  l'esempio nasce perché era una famiglia creata per fini commerciali e pubblicitari, sostanzialmente irreale E comunque i prodotti del mulino bianco sono veleno per la salute :carneval: fine OT


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Sì ma infatti io ci ridevo su..
> Io ho figli, però penso a chi non li può avere o li ha persi.. E queste domande idiote potrebbero risparmiarsele..


Se le potrebbero risparmiare proprio a prescindere... perchè ci sta pure chi li potrebbe tranquillamente avere ed ha deciso di non farne. E non vedo perchè dovrebbe dare spiegazioni.


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> OT Ma non erano le passeggiate in bicicletta  l'esempio nasce perché era una famiglia creata per fini commerciali e pubblicitari, sostanzialmente irreale *E comunque i prodotti del mulino bianco sono veleno per la salute* :carneval: fine OT


Ma come... anche ora che ci sono Banderas e la gallinella che preparano i biscottini?


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Agosto 2015)

Provo comunque, poi rinuncio, a ricordare un'ultima volta che il senso del thread era sui valori (discutibili) cui dichiara di ispirarsi la famiglia *tradizionale *(o cattolica); e non un attacco alla famiglia materiale. 

Bisogna vi fornisca qualche nuovo argomento, mi sa.


----------



## Nicka (12 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma come... anche ora che ci sono Banderas e la gallinella che preparano i biscottini?


Ma io ci mando i controlli...con la gallina in mezzo alle balle le norme igieniche son rispettate?!


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma come... anche ora che ci sono Banderas e la gallinella che preparano i biscottini?


Eh si nonostante Banderas e coccodè


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Provo comunque, poi rinuncio, a ricordare un'ultima volta che il senso del thread era sui valori (discutibili) cui dichiara di ispirarsi la famiglia *tradizionale *(o cattolica); e non un attacco alla famiglia materiale.
> 
> Bisogna vi fornisca qualche nuovo argomento, mi sa.


Non ti abbattere


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io ci mando i controlli...con la gallina in mezzo alle balle le norme igieniche son rispettate?!


ma la gallina tanto quanto... più che altro per Banderas...


----------



## zanna (12 Agosto 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti faccio sempre arrabbiare
> Adesso non riesco.
> Però. Trovare la motivazione, o ipotizzarla serve solo al comprendere.
> Non a spiegare o abbassare il dolore. La delusione. La disillusione.
> ...


Te non mi fai arrabbiare ... a volte certo ti prenderei a morsi :carneval:  ma incrociare le spade della dialettica spesso aiuta ... non penso però  che le cose seguano sempre un filo logico (soprattutto il questo campo)  e individuare ex post il nesso causa effetto è davvero complesso e  forse pure inutile troppe variabili tendono a generare il problema o il  dato o il grimaldello. Cercare razionalmente di spiegare il perchè od il  percome di un vissuto arrivo a pensare che sia inutile perchè comunque mancano sempre dei  pezzi importanti e anche dopo lustri ci si accorge di non conoscere  appieno la persona che abbiamo o abbiamo avuto a fianco. 
Problemi di  comunicazione? Forse! Cercare di imparare dagli errori per evitare di  ripeterli? Bah uno ci prova ma non è un esercizio di trigonometria dove  le "regole" uno le dovrebbe conoscere dall'inizio ... è un continuo  adattamento alle sfide che ci si parano davanti al fine di raggiungere  uno obbiettivo anche in presenza di omissioni palesi o meno da parte sia  dell'uno che dell'altro. Poi in tutto occorre pure pensare alla propria  storia sentimentale che tende a farci divenire partigiani di una parte  piuttosto che dell'altra ... siamo umani no?
Senza contare ci può  inserirsi la variabile impazzita dell'innamoramento (o per lo meno  l'idea) che te non riesci a catalogare ma non perchè te non sia in gamba  (altro morso :carneval  ma perchè non è catalogabile e fa (spesso) casini inenarrabili per  l'irrazionalità degli attori (o almeno di alcuni) ... qui non centra la  comunicazione centra il cortocircuito tra quello che si pensava di  essere e quello che si fa ... quante volte abbiamo letto i seguenti  passaggi:
1- Amore ti amo;
2- Mi sento trascurato/a non fai più un cazzo e/o quello che fai non mi va bene;
3- Ho bisogno dei miei spazi;
4- Ho bisogno di una pausa di riflessione;
5- Ciaone proprio;
6- Oddio che ho fatto perdonami magari dopo aper preso una portata ...
Magari tra i punti 1 al 5 (estremi inclusi) ci si è dati pure da fare ...
Non  si dovrebbe confondere la comunicazione o la mancanza di con la  "paraculaggine" ma spesso leggo post dove invece di definire le cose  come sono si preferisca allargare la vista in modo da trovare "colpe"  dove magari non ci sono o magari si per arrivare a comunicare a se  stessi un bel vaffa a me a te e 3/4 del condominio ... già la  comunicazione :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
Un abbraccio e l'ennesimo morso


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> OT Ma non erano le passeggiate in bicicletta  l'esempio nasce perché era una famiglia creata per fini commerciali e pubblicitari, sostanzialmente irreale E comunque i prodotti del mulino bianco sono veleno per la salute :carneval: fine OT



Ogni rappresentazione è irreale e ancor più lo sono i reality.
Qualcuno deve ancora spiegarmi cosa avesse di irreale quella rappresentazione. Io vi trovavo verosimiglianza


----------



## Ultimo (12 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Visto che mi sembra che i 2/3 del foro siano non pervenuti causa ferie sincronizzate all'italiana, vediamo se riesco a sconvolgere la quiete dello stagno. Anche se probabilmente non arrivo primo su un argomento del genere.
> 
> Molti di voi vedono la famiglia come un valore fondante sul piano culturale e personale. Alcuni di voi sono traditori, altri traditi. I primi non so come esercitino ancora una qualche professione di fede (nei valori tradizionali) senza ridersi in faccia incontrandosi allo specchio, i secondi fanno i conti con le conseguenze silenziose (e neanche necessariamente) dell'infrazione di un patto che quei valori li metteva al centro.
> 
> ...


Giorgio cresciamo in un mondo dove genitori, società e crescita personale ci forma in quello che diventa persona adulta-uomo. Ma la vita e quello che abbiamo imparato, assimilato, metabolizzato ci mette sempre alla prova facendoci scontrare con quello che siamo diventati o credevamo di essere diventati. Fare i conti con la vita vuol dire fare i conti con noi stessi e la vita stessa che spesso è diversa da quello che credevamo, riuscire a fuoriuscire da quei canoni assimilati dentro per "teoricamente" migliorare è un duro lavoro. Lavoro che secondo me non finirà mai. 

I concetti mi ha tradito lo lascio," ti amo ma ti ho tradito,ma non me ne frega un cazzo se mi ami, tu mi hai tradito e ti lascio", non si scopa con l'ex dell'amico etc.. sono di un vero che è sacrosanto, giorgio. La vita e la realtà che giornalmente affronti da uomo adulto è diversa da quella assimilata per concetti.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Provo comunque, poi rinuncio, a ricordare un'ultima volta che il senso del thread era sui valori (discutibili) cui dichiara di ispirarsi la famiglia *tradizionale *(o cattolica); e non un attacco alla famiglia materiale.
> 
> Bisogna vi fornisca qualche nuovo argomento, mi sa.


Quei valori sono educare i figli alla religione e al rispetto dell'ordine, in primis della famiglia, stare insieme nel bene e nel male finché morte non vi separi. A me pare che siano rispettati abbastanza pure oggi a spese prevalentemente delle donne, vedi Circe e Diletta, e anche di uomini. Il valore è l'insieme a scapito del singolo. Questo si sta disgregando da una quarantina d'anni con un'accelerazione nell'ultimo ventennio.
Per me tu metti a fuoco la disgregazione invece della tenuta oppure vorresti che venissero riconosciute le esigenze del singolo che non mi pare rientrino nei valori della famiglia tradizionale.


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ogni rappresentazione è irreale *e ancor più lo sono i reality.
> Qualcuno deve ancora spiegarmi cosa avesse di irreale quella rappresentazione. Io vi trovavo verosimiglianza


:up:


----------



## banshee (12 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni rappresentazione è irreale e ancor più lo sono i reality.
> Qualcuno deve ancora spiegarmi cosa avesse di irreale quella rappresentazione. Io vi trovavo verosimiglianza


ho sempre ritenuto un po' poco verosimile la tranquillità e l'allegria con cui "la famiglia del mulino bianco" faceva colazione... ma per mia esperienza personale. a casa mia si andava per uno la mattina


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni rappresentazione è irreale e ancor più lo sono i reality.
> Qualcuno deve ancora spiegarmi cosa avesse di irreale quella rappresentazione. Io vi trovavo verosimiglianza


Certo che si  ma la famiglia del mulino bianco è stata la prima famiglia pubblicitaria, bella, felice e armoniosa per 365 giorni l'anno


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ho sempre ritenuto un po' poco verosimile la tranquillità e l'allegria con cui "la famiglia del mulino bianco" faceva colazione... ma per mia esperienza personale. a casa mia si andava per uno la mattina


Noi non facciamo colazione insieme mai..Se non in ferie in hotel
Durante l'anno quando ci si alza si fa colazione, e ci si alza a 4 orari diversi, quindi....
Mai capito nemmeno l'obbligo di stare a tavola tutti insieme finchè tutti hanno finito
Io mangio molto velocemente, mio figlio piccolo di una lentezza esasperante
Il tempo che lui finisce di mangiare io ho tolto la roba dalla lavatrice, steso e iniziato a caricare la lavastoviglie


----------



## banshee (12 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Noi non facciamo colazione insieme mai..Se non in ferie in hotel
> Durante l'anno quando ci si alza si fa colazione, e ci si alza a 4 orari diversi, quindi....
> Mai capito nemmeno l'obbligo di stare a tavola tutti insieme finchè tutti hanno finito
> Io mangio molto velocemente, mio figlio piccolo di una lentezza esasperante
> Il tempo che lui finisce di mangiare io ho tolto la roba dalla lavatrice, steso e iniziato a caricare la lavastoviglie


oddio sei come mio padre :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: preciso!! 
alle 5.30 è in piedi, anche ora che è in pensione  il tempo che io m'alzavo e lui già aveva fatto tutto :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (12 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quale trucco? E' la realtà in molti casi


stavo andando dietro a giorgio, ma ci ho messo le virgolette perchè appunto dipende dai casi


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vi trovavo verosimiglianza


Tu sei un coerano che si cala di psicofarmaci per giocare a Starcraft.


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me tu metti a fuoco la disgregazione invece della tenuta oppure vorresti che venissero riconosciute le esigenze del singolo che non mi pare rientrino nei valori della famiglia tradizionale.


Fuochissimo. Io dico che la famiglia cosiddetta tradizionale resta realisticamente rappresentativa soltanto per chi ne fa un progetto di comunione anche spirituale. Il resto è mediazione culturale. E il problema dei dogmi è che non possono essere mediati. Ergo, i precetti di cui la famiglia tradizionale fa ancora vanto, valgono in realtà per una sparuta minoranza. E anche sul passato ho molti dubbi.

Tra l'altro, sul fatto che a farne le spese sia soprattutto la donna sfondi una porta aperta. L'ultimo matrimonio* in chiesa cui ho assistito molti anni fa mi ha disgustato: il prete ha fatto un predicozzo, prima di concludere, alla sposa redarguendola anticipatamente sul fatto che sarebbe stata lei, nell'esperienza del matrimonio, a dover "portare pazienza", perchè quello era il ruolo a lei competente (insomma, non si facesse illusioni).

Magari frequentavo anche le parrocchie sbagliate.

PS - Il matrimonio in questione si è concluso in divorzio circa un lustro fa.


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Fuochissimo. Io dico che la famiglia cosiddetta tradizionale resta realisticamente rappresentativa soltanto per chi ne fa un progetto di comunione anche spirituale. Il resto è mediazione culturale.* E il problema dei dogmi è che non possono essere mediati.* Ergo, i precetti di cui la famiglia tradizionale fa ancora vanto, valgono in realtà per una sparuta minoranza. E anche sul passato ho molti dubbi.
> 
> Tra l'altro, sul fatto che a farne le spese sia soprattutto la donna sfondi una porta aperta. L'ultimo matrimonio* in chiesa cui ho assistito molti anni fa mi ha disgustato: il prete ha fatto un predicozzo, prima di concludere, alla sposa redarguendola anticipatamente sul fatto che sarebbe stata lei, nell'esperienza del matrimonio, a dover "portare pazienza", perchè quello era il ruolo a lei competente (insomma, non si facesse illusioni).
> 
> ...


Vero, è la loro forza e la loro debolezza.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oddio sei come mio padre :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: preciso!!
> alle 5.30 è in piedi, anche ora che è in pensione  il tempo che io m'alzavo e lui già aveva fatto tutto :rotfl::rotfl:


Da me succede il contrario 
Sabato e domenica sono quasi l'ultima ad alzarsi


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Fuochissimo. Io dico che la famiglia cosiddetta tradizionale resta realisticamente rappresentativa soltanto per chi ne fa un progetto di comunione anche spirituale. Il resto è mediazione culturale. E il problema dei dogmi è che non possono essere mediati. Ergo, i precetti di cui la famiglia tradizionale fa ancora vanto, valgono in realtà per una sparuta minoranza. E anche sul passato ho molti dubbi.
> 
> Tra l'altro, sul fatto che a farne le spese sia soprattutto la donna sfondi una porta aperta. L'ultimo matrimonio* in chiesa cui ho assistito molti anni fa mi ha disgustato: il prete ha fatto un predicozzo, prima di concludere, alla sposa redarguendola anticipatamente sul fatto che sarebbe stata lei, nell'esperienza del matrimonio, a dover "portare pazienza", perchè quello era il ruolo a lei competente (insomma, non si facesse illusioni).
> 
> ...


Il concetto, Giorgiuo, è che secolarmente la famiglia "tradizionale" ha funzionato. Chi cazzo se ne frega dei dogmi o se poi uno cambia testa ad un certo momento della sua vita, ma fatto sta che la società, le società in ogni tempo ed in ogni dove, sono strutturate per nuclei familiari per la stragrandissima parte. E questo è un fatto assodato, non c'è molto da discutere. Tu invece vorresti discutere della imperfezione dell'uomo, ma è un'altra cosa e veramente non c'entra un cazzo.


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il concetto, Giorgiuo, è che secolarmente la famiglia "tradizionale" ha funzionato. Chi cazzo se ne frega dei dogmi o se poi uno cambia testa ad un certo momento della sua vita, ma fatto sta che la società, le società in ogni tempo ed in ogni dove, sono strutturate per nuclei familiari per la stragrandissima parte. E questo è un fatto assodato, non c'è molto da discutere. Tu invece vorresti discutere della imperfezione dell'uomo, ma è un'altra cosa e veramente non c'entra un cazzo.


Guarda, assolutamente niente da eccepire sulla premessa. Davvero, non ho dubbi che la famiglia sia ancora la base del tessuto sociale.

Poi, nel tuo caso - e smetto subito di farmi i fatti tuoi - non ritengo tu sia imperfetto (più o meno di me), ma che tu stia facendo danni potenzialmente gravissimi.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Guarda, assolutamente niente da eccepire sulla premessa. Davvero, non ho dubbi che la famiglia sia ancora la base del tessuto sociale.
> 
> Poi, nel tuo caso - e smetto subito di farmi i fatti tuoi - non ritengo tu sia imperfetto (più o meno di me), ma che tu stia facendo danni potenzialmente gravissimi.


Giorgio possiamo pure parlare di me, non c'è problema. Ma o parliamo in generale oppure andiamo nello specifico, perchè non possiamo rimanere sui due piani allo stesso modo per ovvie ragioni.


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giorgio possiamo pure parlare di me, non c'è problema. Ma o parliamo in generale oppure andiamo nello specifico, perchè non possiamo rimanere sui due piani allo stesso modo per ovvie ragioni.


Provo a riassumerla così: se la variabile 'imperfezione umana' è comune a qualsiasi relazione, perchè la famiglia fondata su precetti di un certo tipo dovrebbe garantire una qualità dell'esperienza familiare diversa rispetto a qualsiasi altro modello? A una semplice convivenza ad esempio? Da questo assunto, se tu sai che ai precetti su cui si basa la famiglia tradizionale non intendi (o non hai la capacità di) aderire con convinzione e motivazione (nonostante quello che poi ti riserverà la vita), perchè cercare il "bollino di qualità" quando i fatti potrebbero restituirti nei denti e col botto la tua "interpretazione" dei sunnominati precetti?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Provo a riassumerla così: se la variabile 'imperfezione umana' è comune a qualsiasi relazione, perchè la famiglia fondata su precetti di un certo tipo dovrebbe garantire una qualità dell'esperienza familiare diversa rispetto a qualsiasi altro modello? A una semplice convivenza ad esempio? Da questo assunto, se tu sai che ai precetti su cui si basa la famiglia tradizionale non intendi (o non hai la capacità di) aderire con convinzione e motivazione (nonostante quello che poi ti riserverà la vita), perchè cercare il "bollino di qualità" quando i fatti potrebbero restituirti nei denti e col botto la tua "interpretazione" dei sunnominati precetti?


Io parlo di famiglia non di precetti. Dei precetti mi frega cazzi, e famiglia E' CONVIVENZA. Non sono due cose separate, anzi. Ma il problema, cioè la questione che poni, non è se la famiglia è fondata sui precetti è "migliore", ma se i precetti sono applicabili o, in ultima analisi, funzionanti o meno. E, come per tutto, ovviamente no. Ma i precetti sono un conto, la struttura, l'organizzazione sociale che ha la famiglia come fulcro un altro.


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io parlo di famiglia non di precetti. Dei precetti mi frega cazzi, e famiglia E' CONVIVENZA. Non sono due cose separate, anzi. Ma il problema, cioè la questione che poni, non è se la famiglia è fondata sui precetti è "migliore", ma se i precetti sono applicabili o, in ultima analisi, funzionanti o meno. E, come per tutto, ovviamente no. Ma i precetti sono un conto, la struttura, l'organizzazione sociale che ha la famiglia come fulcro un altro.


Questa non l'ho capita bene. Non so se nel tuo caso il matrimonio sia stato più o meno imposto (quando con la mia ex cercavamo la prima casa in affitto, una signora si rifiutò di mostrarci l'appartamento appena ebbe saputo che non intendevamo sposarci), ma cosa ti ha fatto scegliere di impegnarti di fronte alla collettività, alla legge e/o a Dio, rispetto al prendere il tuo impegno semplicemente con la persona con cui ti interessava stringere (e rispettare parzialmente, o comunque non riformulare se necessario) il patto?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Questa non l'ho capita bene. Non so se nel tuo caso il matrimonio sia stato più o meno imposto (quando con la mia ex cercavamo la prima casa in affitto, una signora si rifiutò di mostrarci l'appartamento appena ebbe saputo che non intendevamo sposarci), ma cosa ti ha fatto scegliere di impegnarti di fronte alla collettività, alla legge e/o a Dio, rispetto al prendere il tuo impegno semplicemente con la persona con cui ti interessava stringere (e rispettare parzialmente, o comunque non riformulare se necessario) il patto?


Lo so che non l'hai capita. Giorgio, non è che TUTTI quelli che si sposano in Chiesa credono e comunque sono ferventi cattolici ortodossi fino al midollo. Cioè, prendere per buono un concetto così lapalissianamente farlcco per poi stupirsi che NON SIA COSI' (perchè così non è), è come tentare di non affogare sperando di svuotare il mare con un secchio. 
Nel mio personalissimo caso l'ho fatto per due ragioni: facevo contente due persone, ovvero mia madre e mia suocera, e non mi costava un cazzo*. Il famoso Parigi val bene una messa o quello che è. Non me ne fregava nulla, per me poteva pure essere un rito druidico, vichingo o nessun rito e punto.


*in termini ideologico-morali.


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo so che non l'hai capita. Giorgio, non è che TUTTI quelli che si sposano in Chiesa credono e comunque sono ferventi cattolici ortodossi fino al midollo. Cioè, prendere per buono un concetto così lapalissianamente farlcco per poi stupirsi che NON SIA COSI' (perchè così non è), è come tentare di non affogare sperando di svuotare il mare con un secchio.
> Nel mio personalissimo caso l'ho fatto per due ragioni: facevo contente due persone, ovvero mia madre e mia suocera, e non mi costava un cazzo. Il famoso Parigi val bene una messa o quello che è. Non me ne fregava nulla, per me poteva pure essere un rito druidico, vichingo o nessun rito e punto.


Oh, grazie. Una posizione relativamente coerente almeno.

Quello di cui mi stupisco, invece, è che pubblicamente (politicamente e persino legalmente) si voglia ancora trasmettere la verità di cartapesta cui alludi come unica veramente vera. Tanto è vero che ufficialmente la famiglia e le istituzioni, soprattutto in ambito cattolico, spendono parecchie risorse (ci sono persino i corsi prematrimoniali obbligatori!) per mantenere intatto l'aspetto di tutto 'sto carrozzone. E infatti un qualche lavaggio del cervello deve pure riuscirgli, se la gente poi si sente libera di farti notare per strada che tu non hai la tessera e questo è male.

Poi, ormai si è capito: i miei, invece, ci credevano. Ma fissi. E se non ci credevi pure tu erano mazzate e denti che saltavano, altro che.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Oh, grazie. Una posizione relativamente coerente almeno.
> 
> Quello di cui mi stupisco, invece, è che pubblicamente (politicamente e persino legalmente) si voglia ancora trasmettere la verità di cartapesta cui alludi come unica veramente vera. Tanto è vero che ufficialmente la famiglia e le istituzioni, soprattutto in ambito cattolico, spendono parecchie risorse (ci sono persino i corsi prematrimoniali obbligatori!) per mantenere intatto l'aspetto di tutto 'sto carrozzone. E infatti un qualche lavaggio del cervello deve pure riuscirgli, se la gente poi si sente libera di farti notare per strada che tu non hai la tessera e questo è male.
> 
> Poi, ormai si è capito: i miei, invece, ci credevano. Ma fissi. E se non ci credevi pure tu erano mazzate e denti che saltavano, altro che.


Ma cazzo Giorgio, la chiesa è prima di tutto potere temporale. Porca puttana, ma di che ti stupisci. Ci credo che NON VOGLIONO lo sputtanamento della famiglia e quant'altro. E qualche, anzi più d'uno, lavaggio del cervello gli riesce eccome. Vedi i tuoi. O mia madre. Ma tu, però, hai anche un filo rotto il cazzo. Non è che devi ricondurre TUTTO ai tuoi genitori. E basta. Ma che cazzo, AFFRANCATI dalla tua famiglia. Basta porca puttana. Che poi ti ritrovo così, cerebrale alla cazzo di cane, ansioso alla cazzo di cane, col cazzo che ti sanguina perchè volevi scopare SENZA TOGLIERTI I PANTALONI (...). Essù. Ma chi cazzo se ne incula se tua madre congela tutto a prescindere e poi lo scongela, se erano sessuofobici e chiesaroli. Ma che cazzo, TU SEI TU. Sei così anche per loro, ma sei SEMPRE TU. Basta con sta cazzo di famiglia. Pensa alla fregna.


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Basta con sta cazzo di famiglia. Pensa alla fregna.


Copy that!


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Oh, grazie. Una posizione relativamente coerente almeno.
> 
> Quello di cui mi stupisco, invece, è che pubblicamente (politicamente e persino legalmente) si voglia ancora trasmettere la verità di cartapesta cui alludi come unica veramente vera. Tanto è vero che ufficialmente la famiglia e le istituzioni, soprattutto in ambito cattolico, spendono parecchie risorse (ci sono persino i corsi prematrimoniali obbligatori!) per mantenere intatto l'aspetto di tutto 'sto carrozzone. E infatti un qualche lavaggio del cervello deve pure riuscirgli, se la gente poi si sente libera di farti notare per strada che tu non hai la tessera e questo è male.
> 
> *Poi, ormai si è capito: i miei, invece, ci credevano. Ma fissi. E se non ci credevi pure tu erano mazzate e denti che saltavano, altro che.*


ma ormai sei adulto da un po', sarebbe auspicabile te ne fregassi  ti consiglio un sano egoismo e cinismo q.b.


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma ormai sei adulto da un po', sarebbe auspicabile te ne fregassi  ti consiglio un sano egoismo e cinismo q.b.


Certo, intendo dire solo che per tutta l'adolescenza per me i cattolici erano tutti credenti e praticanti. Poi ovviamente ho scoperto che la realtà media. Ora che mi si viene direttamente a dire che dei precetti tutto sommato ce ne si può pure sbattere e dirsi comunque membri del club, mi fa comunque un po' effetto.


----------



## banshee (12 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma ormai sei adulto da un po', sarebbe auspicabile te ne fregassi  ti consiglio un sano egoismo e cinismo q.b.


non è così facile affrancarsi dalle imposizioni mentali del nucleo d'origine, che volente o nolente hai comunque interiorizzato  

io personalmente riproduco dinamiche familiari dei miei genitori pur non sopportandole. poi ne sono consapevole e questa è un'altra storia..


----------



## ipazia (12 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Te non mi fai arrabbiare ... a volte certo ti prenderei a morsi :carneval:  ma incrociare le spade della dialettica spesso aiuta ... non penso però  che le cose seguano sempre un filo logico (soprattutto il questo campo)  e individuare ex post il nesso causa effetto è davvero complesso e  forse pure inutile troppe variabili tendono a generare il problema o il  dato o il grimaldello. *Cercare razionalmente di spiegare il perchè od il  percome di un vissuto arrivo a pensare che sia inutile perchè comunque mancano sempre dei  pezzi importanti e anche dopo lustri ci si accorge di non conoscere  appieno la persona che abbiamo o abbiamo avuto a fianco. *
> Problemi di  comunicazione? Forse! Cercare di imparare dagli errori per evitare di  ripeterli? Bah uno ci prova ma non è un esercizio di trigonometria dove  le "regole" uno le dovrebbe conoscere dall'inizio ... è un continuo  adattamento alle sfide che ci si parano davanti al fine di raggiungere  uno obbiettivo anche in presenza di omissioni palesi o meno da parte sia  dell'uno che dell'altro. Poi in tutto occorre pure pensare alla propria  storia sentimentale che tende a farci divenire partigiani di una parte  piuttosto che dell'altra ... siamo umani no?
> Senza contare ci può  inserirsi la variabile impazzita dell'innamoramento (o per lo meno  l'idea) che te non riesci a catalogare ma non perchè te non sia in gamba  (altro morso :carneval  ma perchè non è catalogabile e fa (spesso) casini inenarrabili per  l'irrazionalità degli attori (o almeno di alcuni) ... qui non centra la  comunicazione centra il cortocircuito tra quello che si pensava di  essere e quello che si fa ... quante volte abbiamo letto i seguenti  passaggi:
> 1- Amore ti amo;
> ...


Ok. I morsi mi vanno bene! :mexican:

Io non cerco di individuare il nesso causa effetto. 

Provo a spiegarmi. Io penso che esistere sia in sè un atto comunicativo. 
E penso che non si possa non comunicare. 

Le relazioni sono fondate sulla comunicazione. Verbale e non verbale. Affettiva. Sessuale. 
E si comunica nel qui e ora. 

Ma le comunicazioni nel qui e ora non sono sospese nel vuoto pneumatico. 
Parlano a loro volta di se stesse. E questo è lo spazio in cui s interpreta l'altro. 

L'interpretazione ha il difetto di provenire dallo sguardo, dalla percezione e dal vissuto di chi la attua.  Ed è condizionata anche dalle aspettative, dai desideri, dalle paure. 

Prescindere da questo all'interno di una relazione io lo trovo impossibile. 

E a questo punto tanto vale svelare. 

Se stessi innanzitutto. Che se non si riesce a dire a se stessi cosa si va a raccontare all'altro?

Le stronzate, appunto. O giustificazioni. Che si danno a se stessi prima ancora che all'altro. 

Che definire se stessi,ai propri occhi, egoisti, disonesti, poco chiari non piace a nessuno.

Però io sono convinta che la coerenza scaturisca esattamente dal dirsi la verità su se stessi. Per poi poterla dire (e questo è l'atto di volere in cui spesso ci si perde per mille motivi) all'altro. 

E sono d'accordo con te. L'altro non lo si conosce mai.

Ma poi, se ci si pensa, neanche si conosce se stessi fino in fondo. Ogni tanto si hanno delle sorprese. 

Quindi pensare di poter conoscere un altro, che tanto quanto noi, non si conosce fino in fondo a sua volta io la trovo un'utopia.

Ecco perchè credo che il raccontarsi, il fare la fatica di raccontarsi, sia fondamentale. In qualunque relazione. Che riconosce l'inconoscibilità. E accetta la non possibilità della conoscibilità assoluta. Quella data una volta per tutte, fuori dal tempo. Immobile e rigida. 
Io credo che questi presupposti siano fondamentali, proprio per assumersi la responsabilità di quella relazione e parteciparci come protagonisti e non come consumatori. 

In questi termini parlo di filo comunicativo che si spezza, si perde, o non c'è. Per mille motivi. 
Compresa la superficialità, l'inconsapevolezza, la pigrizia, l'autocompiacenza o la giustificazione dell'immagine di sè ai propri occhi per poter sostenere l'immagine che si vuole, o vorrebbe, dare al mondo. 

Ed è in questo spazio che entra la sincerità. Il provare a dirsi la verità. Assumendo il fatto che non ci si riesce quasi mai. Qui è l'imperfezione. Ma imperfezione secondo me non dovrebbe essere alibi per non provarci ogni momento. 

E non per far funzionare le relazioni, ma per essere in pace dentro se stessi. 

La colpa in tutto questo io non ce la vedo. Non le trovo spazio. (colpa intesa come giudizio colpevolizzante).
E a colpa preferisco responsabilità. 

E valuto, me stessa e gli altri, proprio in base alla capacità di assumersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni. E assumersi la responsabilità significa riconoscersi nelle proprie azioni e nei propri agiti, senza farsi troppi sconti, e poi variare se stessi in una prospettiva di miglioramento. E questo comprende il fare esperienza, sbagliare, riconoscere, correggere e così via.

I principi in teoria dovrebbero essere orientanti al miglioramento. 
E la famiglia mitologica anche. 

Ma assunti/a acriticamente e senza tensione di conoscenza non servono a niente. Perchè, secondo me, assumerli senza averli compresi è asservirsi. E quando si è asserviti, spesso prima o poi si trasgredisce. E finisce che non si sa neanche spiegarsi il perchè e di conseguenza non si sa neanche spiegarlo all'altro. E la trasgressione, che potrebbe essere motore evolutivo, diventa solo roba da asilo mariuccia. 

E l'altro finisce per restare lì, di fronte allo stupore. 
Che poi si trasforma, in rabbia, delusione, disillusione, etc. etc. 

E quel non sapersi spiegare il perchè sfocia spesso e volentieri nei passaggi che hai citato tu. 

Che infatti fanno incazzare. perchè in se stessi non comunicano niente. SE non "alzo le mani. Mi rimetto nelle tue. Ti prego perdonami. O puniscimi." E in tutto questo l'assunzione di responsabilità se ne va bellamente a remengo. 

L'innamoramento io non lo voglio catalogare. Come motore di decisionalità. 

L'innamoramento è miele, fondamentalmente. Gorgo emozionale. 
E non è questione di irrazionalità o razionalità. 
Ma di decisionalità. 

Decido se seguire o meno il gorgo. E' decisione. 

E parla appunto di altro. Ossia degli spazi in cui si inserisce quel gorgo dal punto di vista emozionale. 

Poi, oh, non so che dire, usarlo come giustificazione all'irrefrenabilità delle proprie azioni a me pare una paraculata romanticoide. 

riguardo la paraculaggine....beh...hai ragione. 

Non ha che vedere con la ricerca di conoscenza relazionale. 

Anzi...è esattamente l'opposto. Essere semplice consumatore relazionale. 

Un brodo stavolta. 

E un abbraccio anche a te. Io non mordo...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non è così facile affrancarsi dalle imposizioni mentali del nucleo d'origine, che volente o nolente hai comunque interiorizzato
> 
> io personalmente riproduco dinamiche familiari dei miei genitori pur non sopportandole. poi ne sono consapevole e questa è un'altra storia..


interessante, io non riproduco per questo ci discuto in media una volta al giorno


----------



## banshee (12 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> interessante, io non riproduco per questo ci discuto in media una volta al giorno


anche io ci discuto, e anche spesso. ho un pessimo rapporto con mio padre e non sopporto una marea di cose di lui.

eppure mi rendo conto di somigliargli molto e di riprodurre, nei miei rapporti di coppia, dinamiche sue.


----------



## tullio (12 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Molti di voi vedono la famiglia come un valore fondante sul piano culturale e personale. Alcuni di voi sono traditori, altri traditi.* I primi non so come esercitino ancora una qualche professione di fede (nei valori tradizionali) senza ridersi in faccia* incontrandosi allo specchio, i secondi fanno i conti con le conseguenze silenziose (e neanche necessariamente) dell'infrazione di un patto che quei valori li metteva al centro.
> 
> E molti di voi *si devono confrontare, in questa situazione, col ruolo di educatori e genitori*, ruolo sicuramente condizionato dalla propria esperienza di vita.
> 
> ...


Leggendo quasi tutto il 3d (ma tutti i tuoi interventi) ho l'impressione che tu stia giocando su piani diversi contemporaneamente e quindi, ultimo neretto, che in effetti qualcosa sfugga non tanto a te quanto alla chiarezza del discorso. 
In un altro intervento dicevi che ti interessava l'aspetto ideologico mentre qui il primo neretto lascia intendere che ti interessa la questione morale. Sono due cose diverse cui, poi, viene aggiunta anche la questione religiosa. Rischiamo di dire tutto e niente. E' vero che tutti gli argomenti e i concetti sono dialetticamente connessi ma questo non ci esime dal distinguere i diversi aspetti.
Tralascerei, come proposto da qualcuno, la questione religiosa, che pure ha sollevato qualche intervento: non è il caso di questionare qui cosa sia la "religione" come universale ed è troppo superficiale criticare chi è religioso per le sue incoerenze tralasciando la sofferenza che può esser celata. E in realtà tralascerei anche il giudicare i singoli comportamenti. Possimo parlare di famiglia prescindendo da questi.
Secondo neretto: Farfalla mi sembra abbia già risposto in modo concludente nei suoi primi interventi e non aggiungo altro.
Che resta? La questione iniziale era: come facciamo a considerare la famiglia come valore fondante? 
Sul piano morale possiamo far riferimento ad essa, anche quando sbagliamo (e magari quando ci vergognamo di noi stessi allo specchio per i nostri errori) perchè pensiamo che sia importante per noi e per i figli, perché pensiamo che senza la famiglia il mondo sarebbe privo di legami non contingenti. La famiglia, indipendentemente dai gusti personali, è (può essere considerata) un valore (non aggiungerei l'aggettivo "tradizionale") cui fare riferimento contro l'anomia e la nullificazione dei rapporti sociali.
Sul piano ideologico: qui espongo il _mio_ pensiero e chi legge è avvertito. La famiglia borghese (non la famiglia dunque ma un particolare modella di famiglia che si è imposto storicamente) è stata certamente uno strumento di costruzione del potere e di cancellazione della lilbertà. E' stata il luogo di costruzione dell'obbedienza. Un ruolo che, in parte, mantiene tutt'ora. Le trasformazioni sociali (ed economiche) hanno però imposto un cambiamento di senso e quella che era una via per l'obbedienza ha assunto il ruolo di protezione prima contro la deprivazione economica, lo spossessamento della personalità, la cancellazione alienata della libertà e della stessa speranza di libertà. "L'angelo del focolare" era un modello che (anche) celava la "cosificazione" della moglie, quindi di una persona. Ma oggi è (anche) il modello che tiene insieme il nucleo di parenti che altrimenti andrebbe a farsi benedire. 
Ambivalenze e scivolamenti di significato che sono lontani dalle definizioni chiare e distinte che vorremmo avere. Sono però caratteri più vicini alla realtà delle cose.
La famiglia si sta trasformando (e la presenza ufficiale e pubblica di questo stesso forum la dice lunga sulle trasformazioni): trasformando in che? difficile dirlo al momento. Troppe influenze si incrociano.


----------



## zanna (12 Agosto 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ok. I morsi mi vanno bene! :mexican:
> Io non cerco di individuare il nesso causa effetto.
> Provo a spiegarmi. Io penso che esistere sia in sè un atto comunicativo.
> E penso che non si possa non comunicare.
> ...


AIUTT!!!!!! Vedo che la differenza sostanziale tra la comunicazione tra uomo e donna si è di nuovo palesata ... potresti o potrebbero altri restringere questo brodo per renderlo più comprensibile pure ad un bimbo di 4 anni?
Devo prendere un moment :unhappy:
Oppure mi devo far prestare il camion smarmittato di JB per passarti sopra derapando? Naturalmente mordendoti nel contempo :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (12 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> AIUTT!!!!!! Vedo che la differenza sostanziale tra la comunicazione tra uomo e donna si è di nuovo palesata ... potresti o potrebbero altri restringere questo brodo per renderlo più comprensibile pure ad un bimbo di 4 anni?
> Devo prendere un moment :unhappy:
> Oppure mi devo far prestare il camion smarmittato di JB per passarti sopra derapando? Naturalmente mordendoti nel contempo :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl:

Era un trattore! E quello non mi aggrada. 

Resta ai morsi. 

in sintesi: 

non si può non comunicare. 
E non esiste relazione senza comunicazione. 

Per comunicare il più possibile chiaramente è necessario dirle prima a se stessi le cose. 

Non farlo fa finire nelle affermazioni che fanno tanto girare il cazzo. Che non significano niente. E spesso e volentieri sono paraculate, nel senso che esprimono la non volontà di fare la fatica di ascoltarsi e poi raccontare all'altro. 

Il patto formale, dal mio punto di vista, ha significato solo se viene riempito di questo significato. 

Capire dove a comunicazione non ha funzionato è importante non tanto per trovare colpe. Ma, nel caso lo si voglia, migliorare il livello comunicativo. 

E io credo che assumersi la responsabilità di una relazione significa saperci comunicare dentro. Per dire all'altro. E per ascoltare. 

Se non lo si fa, io penso che non ci sia patto che tenga. 

Sull'innamoramento la solita storia. Non penso sia una condizione preferenziale in cui decidere alcunchè. 
Ma sia spesso una paraculata. Miele. 

E poi.....non lo so se sono riuscita a sintetizzare!!! uff!!!!!!!


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Agosto 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Leggendo quasi tutto il 3d (ma tutti i tuoi interventi) ho l'impressione che tu stia giocando su piani diversi contemporaneamente e quindi, ultimo neretto, che in effetti qualcosa sfugga non tanto a te quanto alla chiarezza del discorso.


Detta schiettamente, sto facendo un gran casino! Ma credo proprio di non cogliere il sistema di pensiero alla base di alcuni ragionamenti (e non è la prima volta che ci provo, quindi devo essere proprio incastrato io da qualche parte).

Inizialmente immaginavo un contesto estremizzato (per quanto verosimile): un traditore seriale e impenitente, in un matrimonio tradizionale, che si sentisse anche fermo nella propria adesione a un sistema di valori che all'atto pratico smentisce simultaneamente su più livelli.

E' che probabilmente aderire pur saldamente a un sistema di valori non implica fermezza o stabilità nella misura in cui immagino io.

Però a volte mi stupisce d'essere apparentemente (posso naturalmente sbagliarmi!) l'unico a provare semplicemente vergogna per una scappatella (di quasi 10 anni fa), tanto che non confesserei la cosa nemmeno agli amici più cari pur a relazione finita da un pezzo, e di essere - magari è puro caso - anche quello dichiaratamente ateo, acattolico e così diffidente verso il modello familiare tradizionale. Però ammetto, di conseguenza, che ho notevoli difficoltà col concetto di Perdono, e non riesco quindi ad esercitarlo nemmeno nei miei confronti.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me, molto semplicemente, la famiglia tradizionale regge perché COSTRINGE gli esseri umani a stare vicini, con tutti i pro e tutti contro di una qualsiasi costrizione (in questo caso volontaria). Sembra paradossale, ma funziona proprio per questo, è la salvaguardia alle proprie individuali debolezze, è lo spirito del branco (che poi sia un branco aperto o chiuso ermeticamente è ancora un altro discorso); che poi tale salvaguardia sia presunta e i fatti smentiscano tale presunta assicurazione è un'altra cosa ancora; che la famiglia procuri più malessere che benessere ai suoi componenti è un'altra cosa ancora, ecc.
Di fatto, nessuno che abbia stretto dei legami VINCOLANTI _coram populo_ li spezza volentieri, perché in quei legami (con un coniuge, con gli eventuali figli) ha investito quella cosa che si chiama senso di sicurezza e anche senso di identità e adultità (non sono più della famiglia dei miei, ma io faccio la mia famiglia).


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Detta schiettamente, sto facendo un gran casino! Ma credo proprio di non cogliere il sistema di pensiero alla base di alcuni ragionamenti (e non è la prima volta che ci provo, quindi devo essere proprio incastrato io da qualche parte).
> 
> Inizialmente immaginavo un contesto estremizzato (per quanto verosimile): un traditore seriale e impenitente, in un matrimonio tradizionale, che si sentisse anche fermo nella propria adesione a un sistema di valori che all'atto pratico smentisce simultaneamente su più livelli.
> 
> ...


Forse hai così difficoltà ad applicare il perdono verso te stesso proprio perché nonostante tu sia divenuto ateo e acattolico, la tua educazione  di imprinting fortemente cattolico cristiano ti ha comunque condizionato , il germe vive dentro te  Il tuo concetto di fede e  religione ( forse così ti è stata insegnata ) sembra riguardare solo l'aspetto legato ai precetti e alla punizione  ma per quanto sia anche così, non è solo questo. Per quanto io sia una cattolica ( in virtù del battesimo ) non praticante devo dire che a me è stato insegnato il lato misericordioso della religione, che aiuta, perdona e consola.


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Forse hai così difficoltà ad applicare il perdono verso te stesso proprio perché nonostante tu sia divenuto ateo e acattolico, la tua educazione  di imprinting fortemente cattolico cristiano ti ha comunque condizionato , il germe vive dentro te  Il tuo concetto di fede e  religione ( forse così ti è stata insegnata ) sembra riguardare solo l'aspetto legato ai precetti e alla punizione  ma per quanto sia anche così, non è solo questo. Per quanto io sia una cattolica ( in virtù del battesimo ) non praticante devo dire che a me è stato insegnato il lato misericordioso della religione, che aiuta, perdona e consola.


Guarda, non c'è alcun dubbio che tu abbia completamente ragione sui condizionamenti profondissimi. E' che io non credo di volerlo praticare, il perdono. Specie quando volto ad *azzerare la differenza tra aver compiuto o meno *un gesto o un'azione. E questo parlando di me quanto del prossimo, ovviamente. Non dico che scelgo l'acredine e la recriminazione, sono capace di passar sopra alle cose, se ne ho motivo. Ma rimuoverle, demandarle a una sfera di non giudicabilità...non ne trovo il senso reale. Soprattutto quando le conseguenze delle nostre azioni rimangono a testimonianza del nostro comportamento. Diciamo che non riesco a non considerare i fatti per quello che sono, a prescindere dalle conseguenze.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Provo comunque, poi rinuncio, a ricordare un'ultima volta che il senso del thread era sui valori (discutibili) cui dichiara di ispirarsi la famiglia *tradizionale *(o cattolica); e non un attacco alla famiglia materiale.
> 
> Bisogna vi fornisca qualche nuovo argomento, mi sa.



Ok. Famiglia tradizionale. Immagino che tu ti riferisca alla tradizione degli ultimi 50anni. Perché prima lee avventure extraconiugali maschili erano una sorte di dazio che le mogli dovevano mettere in conto ma che quasi mai mettevano anche lontanamente in discussione l'unione. Mentre per la donna traditrice erano previste pene che andavano dal carcere alla morte e quindi magari non sceglievano proprio liberamente di essere fedeli.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Secondo me, molto semplicemente, la famiglia tradizionale regge perché COSTRINGE gli esseri umani a stare vicini, con tutti i pro e tutti contro di una qualsiasi costrizione (in questo caso volontaria). Sembra paradossale, ma funziona proprio per questo, è la salvaguardia alle proprie individuali debolezze, è lo spirito del branco (che poi sia un branco aperto o chiuso ermeticamente è ancora un altro discorso); che poi tale salvaguardia sia presunta e i fatti smentiscano tale presunta assicurazione è un'altra cosa ancora; che la famiglia procuri più malessere che benessere ai suoi componenti è un'altra cosa ancora, ecc.
> Di fatto, nessuno che abbia stretto dei legami VINCOLANTI _coram populo_ li spezza volentieri, perché in quei legami (con un coniuge, con gli eventuali figli) ha investito quella cosa che si chiama senso di sicurezza e anche senso di identità e adultità (non sono più della famiglia dei miei, ma io faccio la mia famiglia).



Secondo me non hai proprio idea di cosa si stia parlando. L'idea che si stia assieme a un coniuge per costrizione é già abbastanza vacua. Se poi ci aggiungi il legame con i figli é proprio una stronzata.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Copy that!


La famiglia è presente in tutte le società quindi è la condizione umana più efficiente per vivere trovando assistenza reciproca e possibilità di crescere i figli.
Tu hai un'idea di matrimonio che deriva dalla tua esperienza personale in un ambiente dove  fattori culturali hanno avuto più peso degli stessi precetti (e se sei stato educato in modo cattolico dovresti sapere che i precetti sono decreti attuativi, circolari e non leggi) della Chiesa. Però tu estendi la tua esperienza locale a tutti i matrimoni cattolici e lì sbagli non tanto perché gli esseri umani sono imperfetti, ma idealmente tendono a elaborare perfezione, quanto perché non ovunque i precetti sono interpretati in ugual modo.
Sarebbe come credere che tutti i cattolici siano come i deficienti in piedi invece il Papa li prenderebbe a mazzate, per dirne uno che forse di religione qualche cosina sa e non è stato messo lì da me.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La famiglia è presente in tutte le società quindi è la condizione umana più efficiente per vivere trovando assistenza reciproca e possibilità di crescere i figli.
> Tu hai un'idea di matrimonio che deriva dalla tua esperienza personale in un ambiente dove fattori culturali hanno avuto più peso degli stessi precetti (e se sei stato educato in modo cattolico dovresti sapere che i precetti sono decreti attuativi, circolari e non leggi) della Chiesa. Però tu estendi la tua esperienza locale a tutti i matrimoni cattolici e lì sbagli non tanto perché gli esseri umani sono imperfetti, ma idealmente tendono a elaborare perfezione, quanto perché non ovunque i precetti sono interpretati in ugual modo.
> Sarebbe come credere che tutti i cattolici siano come i deficienti in piedi *invece il Papa li prenderebbe a mazzate*, per dirne uno che forse di religione qualche cosina da e non è stato messo lì da me.


Io prenderei a mazzate lui, ma di religione me ne frega realmente un cazzo, quindi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

:blank:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io prenderei a mazzate lui, ma di religione me ne frega realmente un cazzo, quindi.


E conti anche come il due di picche sull'argomento.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :blank:
> E conti anche come il due di picche sull'argomento.


Sì, ma non è che il Papa, se parla di che cazzo ne so che non sia relativo alla religione - religione intesa studio della, abbia necessariamente un qualche senso. A te è simpa perchè dice tante belle cose molto in voga sto periodo tra qualche sveglione (che purtroppo esistono pure quelli), io gli darei fuoco esattamente per lo stesso motivo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma non è che il Papa, se parla di che cazzo ne so che non sia relativo alla religione - religione intesa studio della, abbia necessariamente un qualche senso. A te è simpa perchè dice tante belle cose molto in voga sto periodo tra qualche sveglione (che purtroppo esistono pure quelli), io gli darei fuoco esattamente per lo stesso motivo.


Forse perché di religione sai poco.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse perché di religione sai poco.


Forse perchè ragiono.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Forse perchè ragiono.


Ma va' là.
Le cose si possono vedere da diversi punti di vista. Se si vedono solo dal proprio si ha una visione giocoforza parziale.
A me della religione personalmente non interessa infatti non sono mi accanisco verso prese di posizione della Chiesa o del singolo esponente perché cerco di contestualizzare da diversi punti ma non me ne sento toccata e giudicata. 
Trovo stucchevole troppi commenti sulla religione quasi più dei commenti insensati o anacronistici di quelli dei prelati su cui si basano.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma va' là.
> Le cose si possono vedere da diversi punti di vista. Se si vedono solo dal proprio si ha una visione giocoforza parziale.
> A me della religione personalmente non interessa infatti non sono mi accanisco verso prese di posizione della Chiesa o del singolo esponente perché cerco di contestualizzare da diversi punti ma non me ne sento toccata e giudicata.
> Trovo stucchevole troppi commenti sulla religione quasi più dei commenti insensati o anacronistici di quelli dei prelati su cui si basano.


Il mio personaggio preferito è Frank, il tuo?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il mio personaggio preferito è Frank, il tuo?


Ci avrei scommesso.
Non ricordo un nome neanche a picchiarmi, ma è lei.
Ho scoperto che l'attrice ha gli occhi azzurri e le hanno messo le lenti a contatto marroni e tutti i protagonisti hanno gli occhi marroni, naturalmente o artificialmente.
A me piacciono davvero solo gli occhi marroni.


----------



## sienne (13 Agosto 2015)

Ciao

la famiglia, come semplicissima struttura sociale, esiste da sempre. 
Anche se la religione l'ha fatta diventare una base di se stessa, con codici di comportamento. 
Ma messo a nudo, è solo l'espressione culturale di una società con le varie influenze del momento. 
Una volta le unioni venivano fatte a tavolino. Oggi conta di più la parte sentimentale che unisce i due ecc. 
E tanti altri aspetti che sono andati cambiando nel tempo e con esse le dinamiche della famiglia. 
Perciò, siamo noi con il nostro bagaglio che diamo forma alla famiglia, e non viceversa. 
Se sei un bigotto, tale sarà una caratteristica della tua unione, se sei un libertino pure ... 
Viviamo in un periodo molto differenziato e multiculturale, dove anche la religione e i suoi riti 
ne fanno parte e la linea tra credo e cultura è molto fluida ...


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci avrei scommesso.
> Non ricordo un nome neanche a picchiarmi, ma è lei.
> Ho scoperto che l'attrice ha gli occhi azzurri e le hanno messo le lenti a contatto marroni e tutti i protagonisti hanno gli occhi marroni, naturalmente o artificialmente.
> A me piacciono davvero solo gli occhi marroni.


Che personaggio interpretava?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me non hai proprio idea di cosa si stia parlando. L'idea che si stia assieme a un coniuge per costrizione é già abbastanza vacua. Se poi ci aggiungi il legame con i figli é proprio una stronzata.


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che personaggio interpretava?


La donna detective.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La donna detective.



Ahhhhh. Te pare.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahhhhh. Te pare.


Comunque bravissimo Colin Farrell, checché ne abbiano detto in alcune critiche.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque bravissimo Colin Farrell, checché ne abbiano detto in alcune critiche.


Che hanno detto?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che hanno detto?


Che il regista gli chiede un'espressione intensa e lui fa la faccia di un bambino a cui hanno rubato lo skate.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che il regista gli chiede un'espressione intensa e lui fa la faccia di un bambino a cui hanno rubato lo skate.


Mah.


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La famiglia è presente in tutte le società quindi è la condizione umana più efficiente per vivere trovando assistenza reciproca e possibilità di crescere i figli.
> Tu hai un'idea di matrimonio che deriva dalla tua esperienza personale in un ambiente dove  fattori culturali hanno avuto più peso degli stessi precetti (e se sei stato educato in modo cattolico dovresti sapere che i precetti sono decreti attuativi, circolari e non leggi) della Chiesa. Però tu estendi la tua esperienza locale a tutti i matrimoni cattolici e lì sbagli non tanto perché gli esseri umani sono imperfetti, ma idealmente tendono a elaborare perfezione, quanto perché non ovunque i precetti sono interpretati in ugual modo.
> Sarebbe come credere che tutti i cattolici siano come i deficienti in piedi invece il Papa li prenderebbe a mazzate, per dirne uno che forse di religione qualche cosina sa e non è stato messo lì da me.


Sì, abbiamo già concluso che la premessa che fai è condivisa in questa sede da tutti. E passi la mia idea di matrimonio falsata, che è ovviamente solo mia e quindi ovviamente parziale e inesprimibile in termini concreti e oggettivi.

Ma il topic è composto da due elementi, il primo dei quali è anche l'argomento principale del forum. Eppure niente. Ho anche tirato dritto al punto sul problema di coscienza che vedo implicito (io) nel tradimento, e mi si è risposto che tanto ci si fa nulla per varie ragioni terrene e non.

L'unico che in qualche modo mi ha risposto senza troppi giri di parole è JB. Tutti gli altri (parlo di traditori) si sentono evidentemente emancipati dalla questione per le già menzionate ragioni terrene e non e quindi lasciamo stare.

Sembra quasi che se avessi titolato il thread soltanto "Valori tradizionali" molti commenti avrebbero potuto essere identici. Eppure quando sono arrivato qui - e metto in conto che a qualcuno avrò fatto simpatia anche soltanto per come ero ridotto - in veste di traditore almeno qualche sberla (metaforica e assolutamente legittima) l'ho presa.

 Perciò, visto che nel frattempo avete evidentemente tutti elaborato e risolto i motivi per cui frequentate questa piazza, mi dedico a cercarci qualche altro argomento di chiacchiera.


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque bravissimo Colin Farrell, checché ne abbiano detto in alcune critiche.


Pensa che io ho fermato tutto dopo un paio di episodi, coinvolgimento zero.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Pensa che io ho fermato tutto dopo un paio di episodi, coinvolgimento zero.


I personaggi sono complessi e per delinearli ci impiega tutta la serie infatti si perde di vista la trama investigativa.


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I personaggi sono complessi e per delinearli ci impiega tutta la serie infatti si perde di vista la trama investigativa.


E pensa che la stagione precedente la considero vicina alla perfezione.


----------



## Nicka (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I personaggi sono complessi e per delinearli ci impiega tutta la serie infatti si perde di vista la trama investigativa.


E' vero...lo sto notando...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, abbiamo già concluso che la premessa che fai è condivisa in questa sede da tutti. E passi la mia idea di matrimonio falsata, che è ovviamente solo mia e quindi ovviamente parziale e inesprimibile in termini concreti e oggettivi.
> 
> Ma il topic è composto da due elementi, il primo dei quali è anche l'argomento principale del forum. Eppure niente. Ho anche tirato dritto al punto sul problema di coscienza che vedo implicito (io) nel tradimento, e mi si è risposto che tanto ci si fa nulla per varie ragioni terrene e non.
> 
> ...



Personalmente trovo il tradimento  una cosa gravissima, anche quando il traditore non lo percepisce come tale, e che mina l'unione e la famiglia anche se ci vuole un detonatore per fare esplodere tutto  e questo indipendentemente da qualsiasi riferimento religioso perché  inficia il principio di fiducia. Chiaro che chi mette le mine può pensare che non esploderanno mai e moltissime volte è così.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me non hai proprio idea di cosa si stia parlando. L'idea che si stia assieme a un coniuge per costrizione é già abbastanza vacua. Se poi ci aggiungi il legame con i figli é proprio una stronzata.


Non mi riferivo allo stare insieme, ma al decidere di sancire pubblicamente un legame con cerimonie varie, anche laiche. Forse ho idea di cosa si sta parlando, dal momento che ho risposto a chi ha aperto il treddì e costui ha apprezzato.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Pensa che io ho fermato tutto dopo un paio di episodi, coinvolgimento zero.


Muori fulminato.


----------



## zanna (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, abbiamo già concluso che la premessa che fai è condivisa in questa sede da tutti. E passi la mia idea di matrimonio falsata, che è ovviamente solo mia e quindi ovviamente parziale e inesprimibile in termini concreti e oggettivi.
> 
> *Ma il topic è composto da due elementi, il primo dei quali è anche l'argomento principale del forum. Eppure niente. Ho anche tirato dritto al punto sul problema di coscienza che vedo implicito (io) nel tradimento, e mi si è risposto che tanto ci si fa nulla per varie ragioni terrene e non.*
> 
> ...


Mica poi vero l'ultimo neretto  per il resto forse chi ti ha risposto in tal modo lo ha fatto per il motivo più "normale" ... ossia non ha mai dovuto rendere conto delle proprie azioni al patner ... la risposta di brunettina bella mi pare piuttosto emblematica come pure il simpatico scambio tra me (morsi compresi) e ipa. Come peraltro ho notato l'assenza di alcuni frequentatori assidui


----------



## feather (13 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che hanno detto?


http://surpluskilling.blogspot.it/2015/08/true-detective-stagione-2-episodio-8.html?m=1


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Muori fulminato.


Poi la riprendo, quando esaurisco il resto.


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2015)

ma perchè bisbigliano/borbottano sempre??
hanno forse una patata in bocca? hanno fumato un quintale di sigarette? boh?


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2015)

altra domanda: ma per caso anche in Usa hanno vietato i manicomi?? osti non ce ne è uno nemmeno lontanamente normale, tutti casi clinici

mi sa che questa seconda stagione è affetta da umorismo involontario


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, abbiamo già concluso che la premessa che fai è condivisa in questa sede da tutti. E passi la mia idea di matrimonio falsata, che è ovviamente solo mia e quindi ovviamente parziale e inesprimibile in termini concreti e oggettivi.
> 
> Ma il topic è composto da due elementi, il primo dei quali è anche l'argomento principale del forum. Eppure niente. Ho anche tirato dritto al punto sul problema di coscienza che vedo implicito (io) nel tradimento, e mi si è risposto che tanto ci si fa nulla per varie ragioni terrene e non.
> 
> ...


se hai evinto questo direi che non hai capito veramente un cazzo di nulla, mi dispiace.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Mica poi vero l'ultimo neretto  per il resto forse chi ti ha risposto in tal modo lo ha fatto per il motivo più "normale" ... *ossia non ha mai dovuto rendere conto delle proprie azioni al patner *... la risposta di brunettina bella mi pare piuttosto emblematica come pure il simpatico scambio tra me (morsi compresi) e ipa. Come peraltro ho notato l'assenza di alcuni frequentatori assidui



ma anche no.
magari quando ti sposi lo fai credendoci e credendo fermamente nella persona che sposi ( con qualsiasi rito intendo) e nelle sue e vostre possibilità di costruire qualcosa di buono.

piuttosto resta un mistero che un agnostico (che non sei tu, ma giorgio) rimanga così indissolubilmente incastrato in questioni di religione cattolica senza nemmeno credere.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè bisbigliano/borbottano sempre??
> hanno forse una patata in bocca? hanno fumato un quintale di sigarette? boh?


Pensa che la mia docente di inglese al Wall Street, che è americana doc, mi ha detto che persino lei fa fatica a capire tutto


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se hai evinto questo direi che non hai capito veramente un cazzo di nulla, mi dispiace.


Delle tue risposte, poi, particolarmente poco. In sostanza non ho evinto alcuna vera posizione, da parte tua. Perchè relativizzare tutto (e tu ai miei occhi questo fai) porta inevitabilmente al "così o colà può andar bene comunque". Che è un concetto inaffrontabile, per il mio quieto vivere, almeno su certi temi.


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> piuttosto resta un mistero che un agnostico (che non sei tu, ma giorgio) rimanga così indissolubilmente incastrato in questioni di religione cattolica senza nemmeno credere.


Ma perchè non riesco a spiegare che quello che per me è semplicemente questione di coscienza, un cattolico che si sposa secondo quel rito lo giura pure solennemente di fronte a Dio e agli Uomini. E laddove io dei problemi me li faccio, non riesco a concepire come possa non farseli (o risolverseli come dici tu e non solo) un credente.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma perchè non riesco a spiegare che quello che per me è semplicemente questione di coscienza, un cattolico che si sposa secondo quel rito lo giura pure solennemente di fronte a Dio e agli Uomini. E laddove io dei problemi me li faccio, non riesco a concepire come possa non farseli (o risolverseli come dici tu e non solo) un credente.


Ma, secondo te, tutti quelli che si sposano in chiesa sono credenti?
Questa è la prima cosa ed è una domanda retorica.
Seconda cosa si può essere credenti e non essere fedeli al proprio credo o perdere la fede.
Terzo tu sei sicuro di essere stato educato nel cattolicesimo o sei giansenista?
I cattolici hanno quel bellissimo sacramento che è la Confessione, metodo più rapido e meno costoso della psicoanalisi per rimuovere i sensi di colpa.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

Credo finalmente di aver capito il nucleo di questo thread: tu ti chiedi come fa la gente a compiere peccati, scorrettezze rotfl: mio marito diceva così :facepalm::rotfl, tradimenti ecc e a non sentirsi in colpa.
Bene.
Me lo chiedo anch'io. Io mi sento in colpa per cose che, se le racconto, susciterebbero l'ilarità generale.


Forse ci dovremmo andare a confessare :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo allo stare insieme, ma al decidere di sancire pubblicamente un legame con cerimonie varie, anche laiche. Forse ho idea di cosa si sta parlando, dal momento che ho risposto a chi ha aperto il treddì e costui ha apprezzato.




Le cerimonie come le chiami tu sono un impegno legale. Impegno legale che tra oneri e onori viene rappresentato dal diritto di famiglia, nato prima del cattolicesimo nella sostanza. Ci si assume un impegno LIBERAMENTE ma è un impegno. E come tutti gli impegni di questo mondo è regolamentato in modo da difendere i  diritti degli interessati. Non vai in galera se pigli e molli tutto. Non da noi e non adesso. Ma hai l'obbligo di prenderti cura della tua famiglia  esattamente come la tua famiglia ha l'obbligo di prendersi cura di te in prima istanza. Se si sono fatte le leggi é semplicemente perché la gente spesso e volentieri va a culo con il mondo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma perchè non riesco a spiegare che quello che per me è semplicemente questione di coscienza, un cattolico che si sposa secondo quel rito lo giura pure solennemente di fronte a Dio e agli Uomini. E laddove io dei problemi me li faccio, non riesco a concepire come possa non farseli (o risolverseli come dici tu e non solo) un credente.


Mia nonna mi diceva che le chiese sono fatte per i peccatori perché per i santi non c'è bisogno. Hai visto quante ne abbiamo? Meno male che mentre lapidavano la Maddalena non c'era uno intransigente...


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma, secondo te, (1) tutti quelli che si sposano in chiesa sono credenti?
> Questa è la prima cosa ed è una domanda retorica.
> Seconda cosa (2) si può essere credenti e non essere fedeli al proprio credo o perdere la fede.
> (3) Terzo tu sei sicuro di essere stato educato nel cattolicesimo o sei giansenista?
> I cattolici hanno quel bellissimo sacramento che è la (4) Confessione, metodo più rapido e meno costoso della psicoanalisi per rimuovere i sensi di colpa.


1) No, ma sono tutti responsabili del peso politico della loro ipocrisia. E personalmente mi disgustano.
2) Beh, spero sia l'eccezione e non la regola. Anche se per assurdo questa mi sembra un'obiezione sensata. Ma ripeto, in casi straordinari, altrimenti inutile star qui a parlare di qualsiasi cosa.
3) No, Brunetta. Io sono stato educato da due spostati mentali. I quali mi hanno INOLTRE costretto a seguire l'iter dei vari sacramenti cattolici imposti ai bambini.
4) Ed è il motivo per cui non ho rapporti personali, a nessun livello, con alcun cattolico all'italiana. Praticamente possono permettersi qualsiasi cosa, basta poi eventualmente pentirsene.


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo finalmente di aver capito il nucleo di questo thread: tu ti chiedi come fa la gente a compiere peccati, scorrettezze rotfl: mio marito diceva così :facepalm::rotfl, tradimenti ecc e a non sentirsi in colpa.
> Bene.
> Me lo chiedo anch'io. Io mi sento in colpa per cose che, se le racconto, susciterebbero l'ilarità generale.
> 
> ...


Almeno alla fine su questo ci siamo capiti! Me lo chiedo perchè mentre il messaggio cattolico si propone come attuatore di pace e amore in terra, quando il mio non ha questi obiettivi categorici, quello che alla fine si fa più problemi a quanto pare sono comunque sempre io.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Almeno alla fine su questo ci siamo capiti! Me lo chiedo perchè mentre il messaggio cattolico si propone come attuatore di pace e amore in terra, quando il mio non ha questi obiettivi categorici, quello che alla fine si fa più problemi a quanto pare sono comunque sempre io.


Ma io me lo domando per tutti. Un cattolico ha la possibilità della Penitenza, almeno.


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> 1) No, ma sono tutti responsabili del peso politico della loro ipocrisia. E personalmente mi disgustano.
> 2) Beh, spero sia l'eccezione e non la regola. Anche se per assurdo questa mi sembra un'obiezione sensata. Ma ripeto, in casi straordinari, altrimenti inutile star qui a parlare di qualsiasi cosa.
> 3) No, Brunetta. Io sono stato educato da due spostati mentali. I quali mi hanno INOLTRE costretto a seguire l'iter dei vari sacramenti cattolici imposti ai bambini.
> 4) Ed è il motivo per cui non ho rapporti personali, a nessun livello, con alcun cattolico praticante. *Praticamente possono permettersi qualsiasi cosa, basta poi eventualmente pentirsene*.


ma se il pentimento è sincero, e quindi seguito da fatti consoni, mica è poco
perchè svalutare il desiderio di rimediare agli sbagli compiuti?
non credo che alla chiesa "basti" una confessione solo formale, tipo automatismo (anzi secondo me la confessione è stata più che altro un'invenzione formidabile, per reperire un sacco di informazioni, e le informazioni danno sicuramente potere, e infatti!)


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un cattolico ha la possibilità della Penitenza, almeno.


Mi sembra di ricordare sia più di una possibilità, nelle famose "linee guida". Comunque quoto.


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma se il pentimento è sincero, e quindi seguito da fatti consoni, mica è poco
> perchè svalutare il desiderio di rimediare agli sbagli compiuti?


Ma guarda, sfondi una porta aperta. Concedo quasi sempre una seconda possibilità, quando cercata sinceramente. Ben altro discorso è, ritenendo di sentirsi a posto "al cospetto di dio", sdoganare le proprie azioni come si fosse seminfermi mentali in quanto peccatori per natura.

Insomma, se tu mi fotti la macchina e la vendi a pezzi e poi ti penti, io comunque sto a piedi!


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> non credo che alla chiesa "basti" una confessione solo formale, tipo automatismo


Mai sentito parlare di Indulgenze?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Delle tue risposte, poi, particolarmente poco. In sostanza non ho evinto alcuna vera posizione, da parte tua. Perchè relativizzare tutto (e tu ai miei occhi questo fai) porta inevitabilmente al "così o colà può andar bene comunque". Che è un concetto inaffrontabile, per il mio quieto vivere, almeno su certi temi.





giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma perchè non riesco a spiegare che quello che per me è semplicemente questione di coscienza, un cattolico che si sposa secondo quel rito lo giura pure solennemente di fronte a Dio e agli Uomini. E laddove io dei problemi me li faccio, non riesco a concepire come possa non farseli (o risolverseli come dici tu e non solo) un credente.


ma porca di quella puttana troia, ma tu pensi veramente che io non mi sia fatti o mi faccia  problemi di coscienza a tradire mio marito?
o che mi sia sposata con la testa sulle nuvole?
guarda che io mi sono sposata convinta del giuramento che facevo davanti agli uomini (legale) e davanti a dio (religioso) e se vuoi saperlo, l'ho fatto pure per mio marito, che di religione non sapeva una cippa lippa e che però per l'amore e la fiducia che mi portava e mi porta tutt'ora, ha condiviso con me quel credo cristiano per cui in un matrimonio ci sono tre attori (gli sposi e Dio).

perché caro il mio giorgio agnostico di questa minchia, il valore del matrimonio cristiano è talmente alto ed è talmente un atto di fede che è impossibile realizzarlo solo con le forze umane, onde per cui ci si affida a dio anche per le volte in cui le forze vengono meno.
questo è l'atto del matrimonio cristiano, indissolubile e SACRO 
che poi tu mi venga a contestare che io non ho saputo tener fede a questo giuramento fatto con tutte le mie facoltà mentali emotive e spirituali dell'epoca (e non sotto l'effetto di droghe o costrizioni) cosa dovrei risponderti?
che hai torto? fatti i cazzi tuoi? 
a questo punto dimmi un po' tu la risposta che vuoi sentirti dire.

la gente a un certo punto deve risolverseli i problemi di coscienza perché non è che sei lì tutto il giorno ad arrovellarti (come fai tu) sui problemi degli altri,e magari, siccome la famiglia e il marito ce li hai, un lavoro, e pure altre cose impegnative e non sei una monade autosufficiente e spocchiosa,cerchi di fare andare avanti al meglio tutto quanto, anche con l'amante nascosto sotto il letto.
e magari cerchi pure una sistemazione migliore a questa tua vita.
avendo comunque il massimo rispetto per altri nella tua stessa situazione che non si chiedono nulla e agiscono solo in base al loro egoismo e sentire personale.
ma io non vado a fare i conti in tasca agli altri, no di certo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> 1) No, ma sono tutti responsabili del peso politico della loro ipocrisia. E personalmente mi disgustano.
> 2) Beh, spero sia l'eccezione e non la regola. Anche se per assurdo questa mi sembra un'obiezione sensata. Ma ripeto, in casi straordinari, altrimenti inutile star qui a parlare di qualsiasi cosa.
> 3) No, Brunetta. Io sono stato educato da due spostati mentali. I quali mi hanno INOLTRE costretto a seguire l'iter dei vari sacramenti cattolici imposti ai bambini.
> 4) *Ed è il motivo per cui non ho rapporti personali, a nessun livello, con alcun cattolico praticante.* Praticamente possono permettersi qualsiasi cosa, basta poi eventualmente pentirsene.



io invece ho rapporti con tutti, dai fascisti alle zecche dei centri sociali passando per gli agnostici.
e mi trovo bene con tutti, direi.


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma guarda, sfondi una porta aperta. Concedo quasi sempre una seconda possibilità, quando cercata sinceramente.* Ben altro discorso è, ritenendo di sentirsi a posto "al cospetto di dio", sdoganare le proprie azioni come si fosse seminfermi mentali in quanto peccatori per natura.
> *
> Insomma, se tu mi fotti la macchina e la vendi a pezzi e poi ti penti, io comunque sto a piedi!


quello è il giansenismo

stai a piedi tuttavia io ne sono sinceramente addolorata, tant'è vero che ti ricompro la macchina!


----------



## free (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mai sentito parlare di Indulgenze?


ma dici che si usano ancora? non saprei


----------



## Diletta (13 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma porca di quella puttana troia, ma tu pensi veramente che io non mi sia fatti o mi faccia  problemi di coscienza a tradire mio marito?
> o che mi sia sposata con la testa sulle nuvole?
> *guarda che io mi sono sposata convinta del giuramento che facevo davanti agli uomini (legale) e davanti a dio (religioso) *e se vuoi saperlo, l'ho fatto pure per mio marito, che di religione non sapeva una cippa lippa e che però per l'amore e la fiducia che mi portava e mi porta tutt'ora, ha condiviso con me quel credo cristiano per cui in un matrimonio ci sono tre attori (gli sposi e Dio).
> 
> ...



Da questa tua risposta si evince che detta convinzione che avevi non c'è più. Completamente dissolta.
Lo dico perché parli al presente e quindi presumo che tu stia ancora tradendo.
Non so se hai ancora la fede, io spero che si sia dissolta anche questa perché, altrimenti, vorrebbe dire che stai prendendo in giro l'Attore principale.
Solo una constatazione la mia...


----------



## Diletta (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma guarda, sfondi una porta aperta. Concedo quasi sempre una seconda possibilità, quando cercata *sinceramente*. Ben altro discorso è, ritenendo di sentirsi a posto "al cospetto di dio", sdoganare le proprie azioni come si fosse seminfermi mentali in quanto peccatori per natura.
> 
> Insomma, se tu mi fotti la macchina e la vendi a pezzi e poi ti penti, io comunque sto a piedi!



Caro Giorgio,
la chiave di lettura sta proprio nella parola "sinceramente" che tu hai scritto.
Il cristiano sincero, o meglio, il cattolico sincero, è davvero pentito e si affida alla Confessione con purezza di cuore e onestà intellettuale.
Con questo non dico che non ci siano, purtroppo, tanti cattolici opportunisti che sfruttino il sacramento a proprio vantaggio facendone un comodo mezzo per sdoganare le malefatte e per reiterarle quando ne hanno voglia, tanto c'è la confessione... 
Ma questi non sono davvero dei buoni credenti, ma prima ancora non sono delle persone perbene.


----------



## Diletta (13 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma dici che si usano ancora? non saprei




Grazie al cielo, no che non si usano ancora...
E' uno dei tanti scandali commessi dalla Chiesa di Roma e di cui la Chiesa stessa si è presa la responsabilità.
Un peccato veniale, a mio avviso, rispetto ad altri...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Giorgio,
> la chiave di lettura sta proprio nella parola "sinceramente" che tu hai scritto.
> Il cristiano sincero, o meglio, il cattolico sincero, è davvero pentito e si affida alla Confessione con purezza di cuore e onestà intellettuale.
> Con questo *non dico che non ci siano, purtroppo, tanti cattolici opportunisti che sfruttino il sacramento a proprio vantaggio facendone un comodo mezzo per sdoganare le malefatte e per reiterarle quando ne hanno voglia, tanto c'è la confessione... *
> Ma questi non sono davvero dei buoni credenti, ma prima ancora non sono delle persone perbene.


Ma che senso ha?
Se uno non crede sta a casa sua.
Se crede fa l'opportunista con Dio?
Cosa dici?!
E' possibile?
Dico dal punto di vista del credente.


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma porca di quella puttana troia, ma tu pensi veramente che io non mi sia fatti o mi faccia  problemi di coscienza a tradire mio marito?


Già questa risposta la preferisco enormemente alle argomentazioni sui limiti della natura umana. Perchè - io non ti conosco, non conosco la tua storia, non ti leggo con continuità - fino a questo messaggio non avevi fatto alcuna menzione a un *tuo* giudizio. Nessun accenno al fatto che un qualche giudizio lo operassi. Sembrava che lo demandassi a chi più capace, e basta.

Detto questo, e ribadendo che ho di te lo stesso giudizio che ho di me (in sostanza mi sono comportato allo stesso modo!), inoltre confermando che non ho alcun interesse nè appunto verso la conduzione della tua vita che soltanto te riguarda e tocca, mi permetto di sottolineare che (a meno che non sia in gioco la sicurezza od incolumità tua o di eventuali figli che non so se hai o meno, o il tuo comportamento sia volto in qualche maniera non evidente a tutelare il benessere psicologico della famiglia), probabilmente quella di tradire rimane semplicemente una tua scelta personale e, a quanto mi dici, continuativa. Se il tuo Credo - ed è quello che capisco leggendoti - ti permette di considerare quella di lasciare le cose come stanno come un'opzione valida per te e per la tua famiglia, dico solo che mi sembra abbia un senso diffidare nel relazionarmi a qualcuno con quello stesso Credo.

Ateo, non agnostico. Che tu lo voglia capire o meno.


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> quello è il giansenismo


A me sembra sia semplicemente quello che mi è stato risposto, in soldoni!



> stai a piedi tuttavia io ne sono sinceramente addolorata, tant'è vero che ti ricompro la macchina!


E io apprezzo e ritiro la denuncia!


----------



## banshee (13 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che senso ha?
> Se uno non crede sta a casa sua.
> Se crede fa l'opportunista con Dio?
> Cosa dici?!
> ...


Io ne conosco di credenti praticanti cosi.

Si confessano regolarmente, fanno il rosario e continuano nella reiterazione degli stessi peccati. 
Identici.

Allora mi chiedo: c'è il pentimento?


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Giorgio,
> la chiave di lettura sta proprio nella parola "sinceramente" che tu hai scritto.
> Il cristiano sincero, o meglio, il cattolico sincero, è *davvero pentito* e si affida alla Confessione con purezza di cuore e onestà intellettuale.
> Con questo non dico che non ci siano, purtroppo, tanti cattolici opportunisti che sfruttino il sacramento a proprio vantaggio facendone un comodo mezzo per sdoganare le malefatte e per reiterarle quando ne hanno voglia, tanto c'è la confessione...
> Ma questi non sono davvero dei buoni credenti, ma prima ancora non sono delle persone perbene.


Adesso io te te ci prendiamo un sacco di parole, Diletta! 

Io sospendo il giudizio sulle persone, io non sono meglio di nessuno. Ma quel "davvero pentito" secondo me significa attivarsi per cambiare nel concreto e nel quotidiano, altrimenti non fa differenza. Ed è questo il punto. Avere Dio, come avere qualunque profonda motivazione o convinzione, DEVE ispirare la propria vita in una direzione e DEVE fare la differenza. Altrimenti è soltanto etichetta, nonchè ipocrisia.


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io invece ho rapporti con tutti, dai fascisti alle zecche dei centri sociali passando per gli agnostici.
> e mi trovo bene con tutti, direi.


Io no, neanche per idea. Comunque ho sbagliato, non intendevo cattolici praticanti nel senso di "osservanti, coerenti", intendevo cattolici di cartapesta, di comodo. Ora correggo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Già questa risposta la preferisco enormemente alle argomentazioni sui limiti della natura umana. Perchè - io non ti conosco, non conosco la tua storia, non ti leggo con continuità - fino a questo messaggio non avevi fatto alcuna menzione a un *tuo* giudizio. Nessun accenno al fatto che un qualche giudizio lo operassi. Sembrava che lo demandassi a chi più capace, e basta.
> 
> Detto questo, e ribadendo che ho di te lo stesso giudizio che ho di me (in sostanza mi sono comportato allo stesso modo!), inoltre confermando che non ho alcun interesse nè appunto verso la conduzione della tua vita che soltanto te riguarda e tocca, mi permetto di sottolineare che (a meno che non sia in gioco la sicurezza od incolumità tua o di eventuali figli che non so se hai o meno, o il tuo comportamento sia volto in qualche maniera non evidente a tutelare il benessere psicologico della famiglia), probabilmente quella di tradire rimane semplicemente una tua scelta personale e, a quanto mi dici, continuativa. Se il tuo Credo - ed è quello che capisco leggendoti - ti permette di considerare quella di lasciare le cose come stanno come un'opzione valida per te e per la tua famiglia, dico solo che mi sembra abbia un senso diffidare nel relazionarmi a qualcuno con quello stesso Credo.
> 
> Ateo, non agnostico. Che tu lo voglia capire o meno.



Ma che senso ha dire che in base al particolare si diffida di tutte le persone che hanno lo stesso credo? E poi, sai tu quanti e quali siano i più gravi peccati di cui ci si può macchiare? Se ti hanno educato al cristianesimo prima che al cattolicesimo dovresti sapere che ogni percorso di fede passa attraverso il peccato. Studia la vita di Sant'Agostino per dirne una. Il peccato non allontana da Dio e dalla fede. É la ignavia che sconfessa la fede non gli errori con i quali si fanno i conti tutti i giorni.


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma che senso ha dire che in base al particolare si diffida di tutte le persone che hanno lo stesso credo? E poi, sai tu quanti e quali siano i più gravi peccati di cui ci si può macchiare? Se ti hanno educato al cristianesimo prima che al cattolicesimo dovresti sapere che ogni percorso di fede passa attraverso il peccato. Studia la vita di Sant'Agostino per dirne una. Il peccato non allontana da Dio e dalla fede. *É la ignavia che sconfessa la fede* non gli errori con i quali si fanno i conti tutti i giorni.


Ma sono completamente d'accordo. Per "quel tipo di Credo" intendo lo stesso per cui un giudizio superiore dovrebbe sollevarmi dalla responsabilità delle conseguenze delle mie scelte.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Giorgio,
> la chiave di lettura sta proprio nella parola "sinceramente" che tu hai scritto.
> Il cristiano sincero, o meglio, il cattolico sincero, è davvero pentito e si affida alla Confessione con purezza di cuore e onestà intellettuale.
> Con questo non dico che non ci siano, purtroppo, tanti cattolici opportunisti che sfruttino il sacramento a proprio vantaggio facendone un comodo mezzo per sdoganare le malefatte e per reiterarle quando ne hanno voglia, tanto c'è la confessione...
> Ma questi non sono davvero dei buoni credenti, ma prima ancora non sono delle persone perbene.



Invece i cristiani che percepiscono normale usare un altro essere dotato di sacra anima per sfogare la propria o altrui lussuria come accidenti li chiamiamo?


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Invece i cristiani che percepiscono normale usare un altro essere dotato di sacra anima per sfogare la propria o altrui lussuria come accidenti li chiamiamo?


Criminali? E una Chiesa rappresentativa del proprio messaggio li consegnerebbe alle autorità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma sono completamente d'accordo. Per "quel tipo di Credo" intendo lo stesso per cui un giudizio superiore dovrebbe sollevarmi dalla responsabilità delle conseguenze delle mie scelte.



Ma non è affatto così. E te lo dice una che prima di allontanarsi dal credo cattolico ci ha ragionato parecchio. Io non solo non mi riconoscevo nella chiesa cattolica ma non avevo fede. E quella fede sapevo cos'era perché l'avevo vista in persone veramente credenti che non hanno mai pensato di sciacquare la coscienza con confessione e acqua santa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Criminali? E una Chiesa rappresentativa del proprio messaggio li consegnerebbe alle autorità.



Parlavo di rapporti postribolari


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è affatto così. E te lo dice una che prima di allontanarsi dal credo cattolico ci ha ragionato parecchio. Io non solo non mi riconoscevo nella chiesa cattolica ma non avevo fede. E quella fede sapevo cos'era perché l'avevo vista in persone veramente credenti che non hanno mai pensato di sciacquare la coscienza con confessione e acqua santa.


Mi trovi ancora completamente d'accordo. Ma la prima parte di questo thread è fatta da commenti che in sintesi sostengono la tesi secondo cui "è il messaggio che conta".


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Parlavo di rapporti postribolari


Allora basterebbe espellerli dal club e costringerli a trovarsi un lavoro. A pensarci, per assurdo mi sembra di ricordare di esponenti della Chiesa che hanno lasciato per questioni di coscienza, ma non di espulsioni per "violazioni" di condotta.


----------



## Zod (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma sono completamente d'accordo. Per "quel tipo di Credo" intendo lo stesso per cui un giudizio superiore dovrebbe sollevarmi dalla responsabilità delle conseguenze delle mie scelte.


La chiesa disegna il percorso del fedele, ma poi lascia la libero arbitrio. Lo vedi anche dai preti, che possono contraddirsi tra loro. Lo stesso Papa di adesso che vuole far fare la comunione a chi ha infranto un giuramento fatto davanti a Dio. E lo vedi nella vita di tutti giorni quando un prete rifiuta magari il battesimo al figlio di conviventi e questi vanno da un altro prete ottenendo il consenso. Insomma, i testi sacri delineano la strada, poi il singolo decide secondo la sua coscienza e il suo arbitrio. Se poi alcuni fingono poco male, gente che predica bene e razzola male c'è ne tantissima, non solo cattolici e sui temi più svariati. Non a caso si dice che i giovani non hanno bisogno di regole ma semmai di buoni esempi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Io ne conosco di credenti praticanti cosi.
> 
> Si confessano regolarmente, fanno il rosario e continuano nella reiterazione degli stessi peccati.
> Identici.
> ...


Ma sono fatti loro.

Quello che mi disturba sono i comportamenti pubblici contrari al principio di carità non i peccati privati. Ma i comportamenti pubblici mi interessano per tutti non certo per amore di coerenza altrui.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Allora basterebbe espellerli dal club e costringerli a trovarsi un lavoro. A pensarci, per assurdo mi sembra di ricordare di esponenti della Chiesa che hanno lasciato per questioni di coscienza, ma non di espulsioni per "violazioni" di condotta.


Ma tu non la conosci per niente la religione che vuoi contestare o riformare, non è chiaro.


----------



## Eratò (13 Agosto 2015)

Ma il punto non è la religione,il punto è la persona nei rapporti...la religione delinea la strada ma non ti fa delle trasfusioni di coerenza, onestà o rispetto verso il prossimo.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu non la conosci per niente la religione che vuoi contestare o riformare, non è chiaro.


Pensa che, fossi capace, mi piacerebbe "provarla".

Comunque, come dice Eratò, il punto non è propriamente la religione (questa o quella), ma la distanza tra appoggiare o fare proprio un sistema di valori.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io no, neanche per idea. Comunque ho sbagliato, non intendevo cattolici praticanti nel senso di "osservanti, coerenti", intendevo cattolici di cartapesta, di comodo. Ora correggo.


Allora il fatto che si tratti di cattolici è contingente. Tu nella tua vita vuoi circondarti di persone coerenti, che è un attimo diverso. Coerenti con la loro fede e i loro valori, e che li sappiano vivere quotidianamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che senso ha?
> Se uno non crede sta a casa sua.
> Se crede fa l'opportunista con Dio?
> Cosa dici?!
> ...


No, è una cazzata grande come una casa. Non c'è nessuna costrizione a frequentare i sacramenti, ed è solo la loro frequentazione costante, la preghiera, la lettura del Vangelo ( in una parola: la fede) che possono rendere consapevoli del male che si commette e accrescere il proposito di non commetterlo più passando per il sacramento della confessione.
Cosa che succede generalmente nelle coscienze anche non religiose: ovviamente sto parlando del percorso e non dei segni sacramentali che hanno senso solo per un credente.
Ma vorrei farti capire che questo cliché  dei cattolici ipocriti che delinquono più degli altri per cui io "smetto di andare in chiesa perché il prete che dice la messa potrebbe essere pedofilo" o semplicemente perché vedo che magari non è del tutto coerente nella vita quotidiana ( magari lo si è visto una volta in pasticceria durante la quaresima) è tutto sommato abbastanza puerile e io l'ho abbandonato attorno ai quindici anni.
Mi sembra invece che su questi lidi la richiesta di coerenza altrui va sempre molto di moda.


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Pensa che, fossi capace, mi piacerebbe "provarla".
> 
> Comunque, come dice Eratò, il punto non è propriamente la religione (questa o quella), ma la distanza tra appoggiare o fare proprio un sistema di valori.



Ciao

prendendo l'ipocrisia come sintomo, indica quasi sempre cosa nasconde ... 
un conflitto con un'istanza che è costituita da un sistema di valori morali rigidi, che porta a pregiudizi ... 
perciò, senza allungarmi, sì, la religione (meglio la Chiesa) ha una sua influenza e un suo ruolo in tutto ciò.
Anche se molti non sono praticanti e usano la religione come un menù a la carte, personificandola, 
rimane quel velo morale come indice ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, è una cazzata grande come una casa. Non c'è nessuna costrizione a frequentare i sacramenti, ed è solo la loro frequentazione costante, la preghiera, la lettura del Vangelo ( in una parola: la fede) che possono rendere consapevoli del male che si commette e accrescere il proposito di non commetterlo più passando per il sacramento della confessione.
> Cosa che succede generalmente nelle coscienze anche non religiose: ovviamente sto parlando del percorso e non dei segni sacramentali che hanno senso solo per un credente.
> Ma vorrei farti capire che questo cliché  dei cattolici ipocriti che delinquono più degli altri per cui io "smetto di andare in chiesa perché il prete che dice la messa potrebbe essere pedofilo" o semplicemente perché vedo che magari non è del tutto coerente nella vita quotidiana ( magari lo si è visto una volta in pasticceria durante la quaresima) è tutto sommato abbastanza puerile e io l'ho abbandonato attorno ai quindici anni.
> Mi sembra invece che su questi lidi la richiesta di coerenza altrui va sempre molto di moda.


Beh se vai a messa e vedi una persona con la testa abbassata  e apparentemente concentrata ad ascoltare la messa ed a pregare, a predicare poi che non "si deve giudicare" ma definire chi non si è sposato uno "povero di spirito" un po'stona eh? E non riguarda solo i cattolici questo discorso ma chiunque si vanta di "ascoltare e praticare la parola di Dio"....L'importante è ricordarsi che se una persona si comporta con incoerenza tra il credo e il pratico ,non è la religione che va messa in discussione ma il singolo e se si è persone di fede si prega anche per chi si considera incoerente.


----------



## banshee (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> *Beh se vai a messa e vedi una persona con la testa abbassata  e apparentemente concentrata ad ascoltare la messa ed a pregare, a predicare poi che non "si deve giudicare" ma definire chi non si è sposato uno "povero di spirito" un po'stona eh? E non riguarda solo i cattolici questo discorso ma chiunque si vanta di "ascoltare e praticare la parola di Dio".*...L'importante è ricordarsi che se una persona si comporta con incoerenza tra il credo e il pratico ,non è la religione che va messa in discussione ma il singolo e se si è persone di fede si prega anche per chi si considera incoerente.


quotissimo!! :up::up:

(scusate avevo sbagliato ad evidenziare con il neretto mi ha sottolineato il contrario :rotfl


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Beh se vai a messa e vedi una persona con la testa abbassata  e apparentemente concentrata ad ascoltare la messa ed a pregare, a predicare poi che non "si deve giudicare" ma definire chi non si è sposato uno "povero di spirito" un po'stona eh? E non riguarda solo i cattolici questo discorso ma chiunque si vanta di "ascoltare e praticare la parola di Dio"....L'importante è ricordarsi che se una persona si comporta con incoerenza tra il credo e il pratico ,non è la religione che va messa in discussione ma il singolo e se si è persone di fede si prega anche per chi si considera incoerente.



Ciao

il singolo vive però in un sistema sociale. Ci sono sempre più forze che influiscono sul nostro comportamento. 
A volte non sono certa, se l'incoerenza è più dovuta a certe forza da fuori, che tra la questione intima tra sé e il credo. 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Beh se vai a messa e vedi una persona con la testa abbassata  e apparentemente concentrata ad ascoltare la messa ed a pregare, a predicare poi che non "si deve giudicare" ma definire chi non si è sposato uno "povero di spirito" un po'stona eh? E non riguarda solo i cattolici questo discorso ma chiunque si vanta di "ascoltare e praticare la parola di Dio"....L'importante è ricordarsi che se una persona si comporta con incoerenza tra il credo e il pratico ,non è la religione che va messa in discussione ma il singolo e se si è persone di fede si prega anche per chi si considera incoerente.


Esatto Erató, nell'ultima frase hai riassunto perfettamente uno dei fondamenti del cristianesimo cattolico,  la collegialità della fede, che ha senso solo se vissuta nella comunità.
Sull'incoerenza fra il dire e il fare cosa possiamo dire se non che ciascuno di noi la personifica ( chi più chi meno, chi cercando di ridurla il più possibile perché se la sente come un peso addosso e chi praticandola ai massimi livelli senza particolari e apparenti ripercussioni) ?
È una delle banalità più immediate da percepire, direi.
Pensare che una religione debba farsi carico di sanzionare o punire in qualche modo questo aspetto della vita a me sembra quantomeno talebano come discorso.


----------



## zanna (14 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma anche no.
> magari quando ti sposi lo fai credendoci e credendo fermamente nella persona che sposi ( con qualsiasi rito intendo) e nelle sue e vostre possibilità di costruire qualcosa di buono.
> 
> piuttosto resta un mistero che un agnostico (che non sei tu, ma giorgio) rimanga così indissolubilmente incastrato in questioni di religione cattolica senza nemmeno credere.


Ho scritto difatti "forse" ... ma mi darai atto che potrebbe essere un aspetto non proprio secondario per il patner suo malgrado "illuminato" (come vedi continuo con il condizionale )


----------



## banshee (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sono fatti loro.
> 
> Quello che mi disturba sono i comportamenti pubblici contrari al principio di carità non i peccati privati. Ma i comportamenti pubblici mi interessano per tutti non certo per amore di coerenza altrui.


ma che siano fatti loro, sono perfettamente d'accordo.

la cosa che mi disturba, personalmente, è quando le suddette persone si intromettono nelle mie scelte di vita - come appunto, nell'ipotetico matrimonio con il mio ex - definendomi "povera di spirito" (ho quotato Eratò :up e trattandomi alla stregua di una "strana" perchè avrei optato per il rito civile.

 ribadisco che mi sto riferendo alla mia esperienza personale e non sto assolutamente generalizzando ..


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora il fatto che si tratti di cattolici è contingente. Tu nella tua vita vuoi circondarti di persone coerenti, che è un attimo diverso. Coerenti con la loro fede e i loro valori, e che li sappiano vivere quotidianamente.


Corretto. La coerenza è una dote che ammiro molto. Sicuramente anche perchè io stesso non lo sono quanto potrei, e cerco ispirazione anche in chi mi circonda.


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Esatto Erató, nell'ultima frase hai riassunto perfettamente uno dei fondamenti del cristianesimo cattolico,  la collegialità della fede, che ha senso solo se vissuta nella comunità.
> Sull'incoerenza fra il dire e il fare cosa possiamo dire se non che ciascuno di noi la personifica ( chi più chi meno, chi cercando di ridurla il più possibile perché se la sente come un peso addosso e chi praticandola ai massimi livelli senza particolari e apparenti ripercussioni) ?
> È una delle banalità più immediate da percepire, direi.
> *Pensare che una religione debba farsi carico di sanzionare o punire in qualche modo questo aspetto della vita a me sembra quantomeno talebano come discorso*.


Concordo assoluttamente.Più che la perfezione la fede insegna la comprensione e la tolleranza,non giudicare il prossimo ma pregare per lui.Questo è il vero senso della religione.


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma, secondo te, tutti quelli che si sposano in chiesa sono credenti?
> Questa è la prima cosa ed è una domanda retorica.
> Seconda cosa si può essere credenti e non essere fedeli al proprio credo o perdere la fede.
> Terzo tu sei sicuro di essere stato educato nel cattolicesimo o sei giansenista?
> I* cattolici hanno quel bellissimo sacramento che è la Confessione, metodo più rapido e meno costoso della psicoanalisi per rimuovere i sensi di colpa*.


vero... e questo dimostra che mediamente della loro religione non sanno o non capiscono un cazzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che senso ha?
> Se uno non crede sta a casa sua.
> Se crede fa l'opportunista con Dio?
> Cosa dici?!
> ...


Ovviamente no.


----------



## free (14 Agosto 2015)

credo che il punto sia che le persone che si sono spostate in chiesa, che in seguito non tengono fede al sacramento ricevuto, ciò nonostante continuino ad andare a messa tutte le domeniche, a battezzare etc. i figli e insomma a fare una vita all'apparenza da cattolici praticanti
in effetti può irritare per l'incoerenza, tuttavia basta andare in qualsiasi chiesa in orari in cui non ci sono messe per scoprire che c'è sempre gente, che a quanto pare non ci va per "salvare" le apparenze, o per far presenza, per farsi vedere la domenica...
insomma credo che la religione e la fede possano esercitare attrattive anche presso chi non conduce una vita "perfetta", per svariati motivi, che non impediscono però di sentirsi vicini a Dio, quindi non vedo come si possa generalizzare, tacciando di incoerenza il traditore che non se ne allontana


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Concordo assoluttamente.Più che la perfezione la fede insegna la comprensione e la tolleranza,non giudicare il prossimo ma pregare per lui.Questo è il vero senso della religione.


Ci credo, quindi, che non sono religioso per un cazzo.


----------



## feather (14 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci credo, quindi, che non sono religioso per un cazzo.


E infatti brucerai nelle fiamme eterne.


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci credo, quindi, che non sono religioso per un cazzo.


Beh ma se è solo questo il problema, non c'è solo il Cristianesimo. Puoi sempre scegliere una religione che predica l'opposto... il Paganesimo, il culto di Odino...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci credo, quindi, che non sono religioso per un cazzo.


Sai in effetti cosa potrebbe dare fastidio?
Che gli intolleranti spesso e volentieri non si rendono conto che vengono tollerati a oltranza perché fortunatamente non tutti sono fatti come loro.


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci credo, quindi, che non sono religioso per un cazzo.


Una preghiera per Jb...


----------



## zanna (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Una preghiera per Jb...


----------



## zanna (14 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sai in effetti cosa potrebbe dare fastidio?
> Che gli intolleranti spesso e volentieri non si rendono conto che vengono tollerati a oltranza perché fortunatamente non tutti sono fatti come loro.


----------



## feather (14 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Beh ma se è solo questo il problema, non c'è solo il Cristianesimo. Puoi sempre scegliere una religione che predica l'opposto... il Paganesimo, il culto di Odino...


Io gli consiglio il pastafarianesimo


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Beh ma se è solo questo il problema, non c'è solo il Cristianesimo. Puoi sempre scegliere una religione che predica l'opposto... il Paganesimo, il culto di Odino...


Non me ne fotte un cazzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Una preghiera per Jb...


Ehhhh, arrivi tardi. Minni me ne avrà dette qualche migliaia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2015)

*per Giorgio*

a volte sembra che tu non abbia mai letto il vangelo 

questa l'hai mai letta?
(delle tre versioni meglio la c.e.i)

http://www.laparola.net/wiki.php?riferimento=Lc15,11-32


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non me ne fotte un cazzo.


nemmeno di Odino?


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Io gli consiglio il pastafarianesimo


in cosa credono?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2015)

Per me Giorgio tu contesti l'incoerenza con una religione che non conosci. https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parabola_del_figlio_prodigo


----------



## feather (14 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> in cosa credono?


in questo
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pastafarianesimo#Dogmi


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


>


Il problema del "non giudicate se non volete essere giudicati" è che non insegna la tolleranza, ma a temere l'altrui giudizio. Siccome a me dell'altrui giudizio non fotte nulla, ovviamente tranne che per qualche eccezione, se sono tollerante (a volte) lo sono perchè, a differenza di tanti, capisco e non temo. Che poi è lo stesso motivo per il quale, altre volte, non sono tollerante manco per il cazzo che ti si strafrega.


----------



## zanna (14 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a volte sembra che tu non abbia mai letto il vangelo
> 
> questa l'hai mai letta?
> (delle tre versioni meglio la c.e.i)
> ...


Però come abbia reagito il figlio più grande mica lo dice!!! Forse non è stato molto urbano?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2015)

Insieme a Chiara :carneval:
Il sottolineato non sono riuscita a toglierlo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Però come abbia reagito il figlio più grande mica lo dice!!! Forse non è stato molto urbano?


Lo dice.

La lettura del Vangelo non è molto frequente, vedo.


----------



## zanna (14 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il problema del "non giudicate se non volete essere giudicati" è che non insegna la tolleranza, ma a temere l'altrui giudizio. Siccome a me dell'altrui giudizio non fotte nulla, ovviamente tranne che per qualche eccezione, se sono tollerante (a volte) lo sono perchè, a differenza di tanti, capisco e non temo. Che poi è lo stesso motivo per il quale, altre volte, non sono tollerante manco per il cazzo che ti si strafrega.


Ok*





*
A te l'omaggio floreale mica lo posso mandare ...


----------



## zanna (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo dice.
> 
> La lettura del Vangelo non è molto frequente, vedo.


Già e me ne dispiaccio ... che dice?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo dice.
> 
> La lettura del Vangelo non è molto frequente, vedo.


Il figlio più grande se saccagnava il padre di botte aveva TUTTE le ragioni di questo mondo e spero lo abbia fatto.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il problema del "non giudicate se non volete essere giudicati" è che non insegna la tolleranza, ma a temere l'altrui giudizio. Siccome a me dell'altrui giudizio non fotte nulla, ovviamente tranne che per qualche eccezione, se sono tollerante (a volte) lo sono perchè, a differenza di tanti, capisco e non temo. Che poi è lo stesso motivo per il quale, altre volte, non sono tollerante manco per il cazzo che ti si strafrega.


No insegna che il giudizio spetta a Dio e non agli uomini e che giudicare per gli uomini è un peccato.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No insegna che il giudizio spetta a Dio e non agli uomini e che giudicare per gli uomini è un peccato.


Un cazzo di niente. Non giudicate se non volete essere giudicati vuol dire, esattamente, che devono TEMERE il giudizio, altrui o di Dio. Perchè, appunto, il discorso è sempre quello della pagliuzza e della trave.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Già e me ne dispiaccio ... che dice?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il figlio più grande se saccagnava il padre di botte aveva TUTTE le ragioni di questo mondo e spero lo abbia fatto.


Ma tu sei il figlio prodigo, come tutti, e non quello più grande.

I link si possono seguire e leggere il testo interamente.
Trattasi di parabola e non di un racconto di una questione ereditaria.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu sei il figlio prodigo, come tutti, e non quello più grande.
> 
> I link si possono seguire e leggere il testo interamente.
> Trattasi di parabola e non di un racconto di una questione ereditaria.


Io sono io, non sono nessun figliol prodigo. Come tutti una sega, io non sono TUTTI. Io non sono uno del gregge. Non me ne fotte nulla, per me non ha alcun senso.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un cazzo di niente. Non giudicate se non volete essere giudicati vuol dire, esattamente, che devono TEMERE il giudizio, altrui o di Dio. Perchè, appunto, il discorso è sempre quello della pagliuzza e della trave.


No. Indica che si deve avere timore del giudizio di Dio non degli altri uomini che non hanno titoli per farlo, in quanto tutti peccatori, e che gli uomini non devono giudicare, é cosa ribadita più volte.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2015)

Questa discussione sta dimostrando che quando ci si riferisce alla religione che teoricamente dovrebbe essere conosciuta da tutti invece si parla di cose diverse perché ognuno pensa a quello che ha capito a 10 anni di ciò che gli ha detto la prozia.


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Indica che si deve avere timore del giudizio di Dio non degli altri uomini che non hanno titoli per farlo, in quanto tutti peccatori, e che gli uomini non devono giudicare, é cosa ribadita più volte.



Ciao

sarà pure ribadita più volte. Ma se scegli strade alternative, come non battezzare un figlio ecc. sul tuo cammino incontri numerevoli credenti che ti fanno notare che fai crescere il figlio nel peccato e lo definiscono povera creatura. Non sarà proprio un giudizio, ma il dissenso è molto forte. E non basta non dirlo. Lo sanno tutti tramite la scuola e i corsi di religione. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Indica che si deve avere timore del giudizio di Dio non degli altri uomini che non hanno titoli per farlo, in quanto tutti peccatori, e che gli uomini non devono giudicare, é cosa ribadita più volte.


Indica che si deve avere TIMORE, Brunella. Esattamente. Timore dei giudizio, altrui o di Dio (che poi è sempre altrui) poco me ne frega. Il senso è che, appunto, non insegna la tolleranza ma il timore. Esatto. IL TIMORE. Non a capire i perchè ed i percome. Ed infatti ecco dove siamo. Il TIMORE è quello che ha tenuto Santa Romana Chiesa dov'è per oltre duemila anni.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa discussione sta dimostrando che quando ci si riferisce alla religione che teoricamente dovrebbe essere conosciuta da tutti invece si parla di cose diverse perché ognuno pensa a quello che ha capito a 10 anni di ciò che gli ha detto la prozia.


Brunella TU non sai un cazzo. A QUALE religione? A chi cazzo parli? "Teoricamente conosciuta da tutti"? Ma da chi? E perchè? Ma che cazzo stai dicendo?


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa discussione sta dimostrando che quando ci si riferisce alla religione che teoricamente dovrebbe essere conosciuta da tutti invece si parla di cose diverse perché ognuno pensa a quello che ha capito a 10 anni di ciò che gli ha detto la prozia.


Capita con la filosofia, che dovrebbe basarsi sulla ragione... figurati con la religione.


----------



## zanna (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu sei il figlio prodigo, come tutti, e non quello più grande.
> 
> I link si possono seguire e leggere il testo interamente.
> Trattasi di parabola e non di un racconto di una questione ereditaria.


Resta il fatto che nella parabola il fratello maggiore, pur sentendo le ragioni del padre alle sue rimostranze, non chiude la discussione ne in un modo ne in un altro ... l'evangelista Luca nulla ci dice sulla successiva evoluzione della vicenda mentre per alcuni il fratello monello è destinato all'inevitabile affermazione della coazione a ripetere che riporterà il soggetto a rimettersi un una situazione distruttiva, dolorosa e umiliante ... mah dici che ho letto/interpretato male io?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sarà pure ribadita più volte. Ma se scegli strade alternative, come non battezzare un figlio ecc. sul tuo cammino incontri numerevoli credenti che ti fanno notare che fai crescere il figlio nel peccato e lo definiscono povera creatura. *Non sarà proprio un giudizio, ma il dissenso è molto forte.* E non basta non dirlo. Lo sanno tutti tramite la scuola e i corsi di religione.
> 
> ...


E' un giudizio eccome. Perchè questo è. A questo porta la cazzo di morale cristiana. Perchè quando ti sforzi di essere tollerante (ammesso che ci si sforzi) senza capire IL PERCHE' lo sei ma solo temendo un giudizio che non è il tuo succede ESATTAMENTE questo.


----------



## free (14 Agosto 2015)

[video=youtube;K0rg5_MypoM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0rg5_MypoM[/video]

la storia di Caino e Abele, raccontata da un grande cantautore
spero capiate il dialetto 

 Che vergogna, te seet anca un drugàa!
Vergogna de chii, che sèmm che dumà in düü??
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2015)

Alla fine è libero dal giudizio solo chi riesce a non aver vergogna di se stesso. Quando riesci a far questo, del giudizio degli altri te ne freghi altamente.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a volte sembra che tu non abbia mai letto il vangelo
> 
> questa l'hai mai letta?
> (delle tre versioni meglio la c.e.i)
> ...


Non capisco il messaggio per me. Torna da tuo marito, digli che hai peccato contro di lui e contro Dio e vedi un po' se ti prepara del vitello.

Insomma, tu ti comporteresti come il padre della parabola? Mica è facile! Non è soltanto "affidarsi a Dio", è scegliere e agire superando pregiudizi e frustrazioni, e senza nemmeno pensarci troppo. Io mica lo so se ne sarei capace!

Io comunque trovo in qualsiasi religione un intreccio di contraddizioni indifendibile, per quello dicevo che "non sono capace". Ma se ne scegli una (e quella cattolica la trovo molto impegnativa), e riesci a trarne conforto, osservala con coerenza. Poi, in un paese democratico e moderno, lasciala fuori dal confronto sociale. Tu generico, non tu tu.

Ripeto, ammiro chi vive secondo un ideale di pace in terra. E non incasina la vita agli altri, che siano o meno della stessa idea.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me Giorgio tu contesti l'incoerenza con una religione che non conosci. https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parabola_del_figlio_prodigo


Vale quanto risposto sopra a Chiara. Non so se tu a tuo marito abbia preparato il vitello, almeno inizialmente. Ignoro pure cos'avrebbe fatto il padre della parabola al figlio che dopo l'accoglienza sorprendente avesse perseverato nel vivere come un fricchettone.


----------



## feather (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io comunque trovo in qualsiasi religione un intreccio di contraddizioni indifendibile


Più che altro espresso in un modo tanto vago e fumoso che si può interpretare agevolmente nel modo più congeniale al momento.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo dice.
> 
> La lettura del Vangelo non è molto frequente, vedo.


E due. Perchè non dovrei aver letto il Vangelo? Ho letto testi sacri di quasi ogni religione "principale", li ho trovati soprattutto enormemente contraddittori, tutti, e in qualche modo propagandistici. D'altra parte, saranno pure sacri per argomento, ma scritti, modificati, adattati e rivisitati da omini piccoli come noi.


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non capisco il messaggio per me. Torna da tuo marito, digli che hai peccato contro di lui e contro Dio e vedi un po' se ti prepara del vitello.
> 
> Insomma, tu ti comporteresti come il padre della parabola? Mica è facile! Non è soltanto "affidarsi a Dio", è scegliere e agire superando pregiudizi e frustrazioni, e senza nemmeno pensarci troppo. Io mica lo so se ne sarei capace!
> 
> ...


E per far ciò non c'è bisogno di nessuna religione.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No insegna che il giudizio spetta a Dio e non agli uomini e che giudicare per gli uomini è un peccato.


Probabilmente era meglio insistere sulla seconda parte.


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


>


:kiss::cooldue:


----------



## zanna (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> :kiss::cooldue:


Seee te ne stai tra baghini e isole ...


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> sarà pure ribadita più volte. Ma se scegli strade alternative, come non battezzare un figlio ecc. sul tuo cammino incontri numerevoli credenti che ti fanno notare che fai crescere il figlio nel peccato e lo definiscono povera creatura. Non sarà proprio un giudizio, ma *il dissenso è molto forte*. E non basta non dirlo. Lo sanno tutti tramite la scuola e i corsi di religione.


Quoto.


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quoto.


Però...o si fa come Jb che si strafrega dei giudizi altrui o si finisce per cercare dei "colpevoli" per il fatto che noi ci facciamo suggestionare e condizionare dagli altri.Perché a giudicare non sono solo i religiosi ma un po' tutti eh?


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa discussione sta dimostrando che quando ci si riferisce alla religione che teoricamente *dovrebbe essere conosciuta da tutti* invece si parla di cose diverse perché ognuno pensa a quello che ha capito a 10 anni di ciò che gli ha detto la prozia.


Che poi perchè "teoricamente dovrebbe essere conosciuta da tutti"? 

Inoltre, considerato che la massima parte dei credenti osservanti qualsiasi forma di religione di massa di questo pianeta è concentrata in paesi dove l'analfabetismo è purtroppo la regola, non vedo facile allineare la condotta di tutti gli affiliati ad un culto _classico_. E questo secondo me è un altro enorme problema di coerenza che rende impossibile, per qualsiasi religione, consegnare un messaggio culturale davvero universale.

Aggiungi il fatto che da noi mediamente attorno ai 13 anni cominci a fregartene allegramente (che tanto risulti iscritto comunque), anche se poi seguono matrimonio, battesimi e quant'altro.


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Concordo assoluttamente.Più che la perfezione la fede insegna la comprensione e la tolleranza,*non giudicare il prossimo ma pregare per lui.*Questo è il vero senso della religione.





Brunetta ha detto:


> No insegna che *il giudizio spetta a Dio* e non agli uomini e che giudicare per gli uomini è un peccato.


Questa è una delle contraddizioni che da parte degli umani mi ha sempre molto innervosita. 

Dal momento in cui decidi, umano, di pregare per me, hai giudicato che il comportamento che ho agito non è adeguato agli occhi di dio. 
(e qui vedo la prima parte di contraddizione. Gli occhi e lo sguardo sono umani. )
Ed è attraverso quello sguardo umano che si giudica la necessità del pregare per l'altro. 

Ammantando il giudizio di comprensione. E affetto. Ma più che altro di bontà e altruismo. 
Il giudizio resta comunque. 

E, non espresso chiaramente, diventa anche di valore. Sulla persona. 

E con tutto questo la comprensione non ha nulla a che vedere.

Gli effetti di quel giudizio nascosto e segreto nell'intimo, sono da un lato la grossissima confusione che regna fra il comprendere e il giustificare. E il finire nel solito "poverino" "poverina". 
E nell'assistenzialismo che impera in questo paese. 
Che i riflessi diventano necessariamente sociali. 

Dall'altro un ammantarsi di una qualche bontà che permette di credere di poter intercedere, tramite la preghiera, per qualcun altro. Che non capisce e non può. Ma io prego. Per lui. Io posso. Sono il figlio prediletto. E chiamo a raccolta la forza del buon padre. per proteggere mio fratello. Da se stesso.  

E questo non è ciò che il culto voleva significare. 

Uno dei grandi difetti di questa religione è far credere a tutti di essere iniziati ai misteri. Promossi alla nascita. Per dono divino. La fede. Confermata nel primo sacramento. La rinascita dell'uomo nuovo in cristo risorto. 

La non conoscenza dei significati. L'assunzione dei riti come ritualità che da sola conferma una presenza divina. Il non studio. E la presentazione superficiale dei contenuti dei libri sacri. 
Sono a mio parere il risultato dell'imbroglio di fondo che l'istituzione ecclesiastica umana ha perpetrato e perpetra anche oggi. 

Basta il rito e la ritualizzazione, la confessione, la preghiera, per dire, per rientrare nella grazia. 

E vanno bene così. Che un gruppo di persone che poco o nulla sanno ma aderiscono per fede è comodo. Dal punto di vista del potere. 

E questo è l'istituzione ecclesiastica. E a questo aderiscono in tanti. 

Dio, la Conoscenza, è un altro discorso. Riservato, come è sempre accaduto nella storia umana a pochi iniziati. I misteri non sono per tutti. 

E i riti servono appunto per riempire il gap. 

Riti che non a caso sono ufficiati da un celebrante non solo iniziato ai misteri, ma conoscitore e studioso di misteri stessi. 

La non dichiarazione di questo gap, l'inganno sommerso attuato da umani per aumentare il potere sugli altri umani, trasforma quel non giudicare se non vuoi essere giudicato, in gara morale e di valore per essere apprezzabile agli occhi di un dio invisibile e inconosciuto. Se non attraverso la ritualizzazione. Che diventa vuota se non compresa. E si comprende non solo per fede ma anche per Conoscenza. Che però è riservata a pochissimi, senza ufficiale dichiarazione di questo

Il credersi iniziati ai misteri, semplicemente per propagazione degli effetti di un rito comune, crea poi le falsa credenza di Conoscere in modo profondo solo per atto di fede. 

Ma l'atto di fede è semplicemente riconoscimento e appartenenza. 

La Conoscenza dei Misteri è altro. Ed è faccenda che riguarda pochi. 

Io penso che questo sia uno degli imbrogli più orribili perpetrati dalla struttura umana ecclesiastica. Per affermare e conservare il proprio potere politico e umano. 

La responsabilità degli individui che aderiscono a questa struttura, dal mio punto di vista, risiede nell'accettare tutto questo senza svelarlo. Come se svelare gli imbrogli umani mettesse in un qualche modo in discussione la Fede in quel dio che si è scelto di seguire. E su come quella scelta di questo dio invece che di un altro, mi faccio domande. 

Che con la conoscenza che se ne ha, in termini misterici...mah. mi chiedo spesso della consapevolezza della scelta.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2015)

Chiudete tutto.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Perché a giudicare non sono solo i religiosi ma un po' tutti eh?


Il fatto è che quelli che non hanno questa regola, giudicando non "infrangono" nulla. Che poi risultino stronzi uguale questo è un altro paio di maniche!


----------



## Divì (14 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Beh ma se è solo questo il problema, non c'è solo il Cristianesimo. Puoi sempre scegliere una religione che predica l'opposto... il Paganesimo, il culto di Odino...


Ho conosciuto diversi pagani (neopaganesimo italiano) e un paio di wicca.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto diversi pagani (*neopaganesimo italiano*) e un paio di wicca.


Scusa?


----------



## Divì (14 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa?


Essì [emoji1] esiste è un politeismo in cui ciascuno ha un dio o una dea "preferita"


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Essì [emoji1] esiste è un politeismo in cui ciascuno ha un dio o una dea "preferita"


Cioè, tipo Giove, Apollo, Minerva (...), roba così?


----------



## zanna (14 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Essì [emoji1] esiste *è un politeismo in cui ciascuno ha un dio o una dea "preferita"*


Apposto ... sai che casino allora :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto diversi pagani (neopaganesimo italiano) e un paio d*i wicca*.


una collega è fissata... pensa di essere una mezza strega e festeggia i solstizi


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Essì [emoji1] esiste è un politeismo in cui ciascuno ha un dio o una dea "preferita"


Tipo i santi cattolici... poi parlano di monoteismo


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questa è una delle contraddizioni che da parte degli umani mi ha sempre molto innervosita.
> 
> Dal momento in cui decidi, umano, di pregare per me, hai giudicato che il comportamento che ho agito non è adeguato agli occhi di dio.
> (e qui vedo la prima parte di contraddizione. Gli occhi e lo sguardo sono umani. )
> ...


Tutto quello che vuoi Ipazia ma non si può impedire agli altri di giudicare,valutare o svalutare, almeno fino a oggi il modo non l'hanno trovato:carneval:Quello che si può fare è vivere la propria vita e fare le proprie scelte mettendo in conto che ci sarà sempre qualcuno che ci giudichera anche se non capisce un cazzo di noi.È l'unico elemento che possiamo controllare, noi stessi e la capacità di gestire le nostre reazioni emotive in risposta a chi ci giudica.Poi arrivare a giudicare non ci vuole mica tanto...sono pagine intere di questo 3d che si sta giudicando la fede di milioni di persone arrivando spesso a generalizzare .In tantissimi la Fede rappresenta piu che la Chiesa, il Papa o la messa domenicale,soprattutto il rifugio dove hanno lenito i loro dolori e poi la speranza che una forza superiore esista.


----------



## zanna (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Tutto quello che vuoi Ipazia ma non si può impedire agli altri di giudicare,valutare o svalutare, almeno fino a oggi il modo non l'hanno trovato:carneval:Quello che si può fare è vivere la propria vita e fare le proprie scelte mettendo in conto che ci sarà sempre qualcuno che ci giudichera anche se non capisce un cazzo di noi.È l'unico elemento che possiamo controllare, noi stessi e la capacità di gestire le nostre reazioni emotive in risposta a chi ci giudica.Poi arrivare a giudicare non ci vuole mica tanto...sono pagine intere di questo 3d che si sta giudicando la fede di milioni di persone arrivando spesso a generalizzare .In tantissimi la Fede rappresenta piu che la Chiesa, il Papa o la messa domenicale,soprattutto il rifugio dove hanno lenito i loro dolori e poi la speranza che una forza superiore esista.


La saggezza fatta persona


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Vale quanto risposto sopra a Chiara. Non so se tu a tuo marito abbia preparato il vitello, almeno inizialmente. Ignoro pure cos'avrebbe fatto il padre della parabola al figlio che dopo l'accoglienza sorprendente avesse perseverato nel vivere come un fricchettone.


Semmai avrei dovuto cucinare io.

Ma non hai capito. La parabola dice quello che fa Dio non gli uomini.
Quindi deve fare capire che Dio accoglie tutti. Di conseguenza lo stigmatizzare il comportamento dei credenti non ha senso.


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Semmai avrei dovuto cucinare io.
> 
> Ma non hai capito.* La parabola dice quello che fa Dio non gli uomini.*
> Quindi deve fare capire che Dio accoglie tutti. Di conseguenza lo stigmatizzare il comportamento dei credenti non ha senso.


Esatto.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Tutto quello che vuoi Ipazia ma non si può impedire agli altri di giudicare,valutare o svalutare, almeno fino a oggi il modo non l'hanno trovato:carneval:Quello che si può fare è vivere la propria vita e fare le proprie scelte mettendo in conto che ci sarà sempre qualcuno che ci giudichera anche se non capisce un cazzo di noi.È l'unico elemento che possiamo controllare, noi stessi e la capacità di gestire le nostre reazioni emotive in risposta a chi ci giudica.Poi arrivare a giudicare non ci vuole mica tanto...sono pagine intere di questo 3d che si sta giudicando la fede di milioni di persone arrivando spesso a generalizzare .In tantissimi la Fede rappresenta piu che la Chiesa, il Papa o la messa domenicale,soprattutto il rifugio dove hanno lenito i loro dolori e poi la speranza che una forza superiore esista.


Standing ovation!

Questa discussione ha preso una deriva su cui c'è da riflettere: per ribellarsi al giudizio di alcuni si dà un giudizio su tutti.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> .In tantissimi la Fede rappresenta piu che la Chiesa, il Papa o la messa domenicale,soprattutto il rifugio dove hanno lenito i loro dolori e poi la speranza che una forza superiore esista.


Il problema dei tantissimi cui bastano Chiesa, Papa e Messa per non porsi più alcuna domanda sul mondo, è che poi votano, legittimando l'adozione istituzionale della medesima "formula della domenica". E' questo che dico: in Italia l'80% della popolazione vive, sulla carta, secondo precetti cattolici. In questo modo condiziona pesantemente la vita di tutti (nonchè la propria!), e per pura facciata, a guardar quel che mi dite.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Semmai avrei dovuto cucinare io.
> 
> Ma non hai capito. La parabola dice quello che fa Dio non gli uomini.
> Quindi deve fare capire che Dio accoglie tutti. Di conseguenza lo stigmatizzare il comportamento dei credenti non ha senso.


Sì, se leggi bene te l'ho scritto che dovevi cucinare tu.

E l'ho capito, cazzarola, che Dio accoglie tutti. Il problema è che pare accogliere anche quelli che non vogliono...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Il problema dei tantissimi cui bastano Chiesa, Papa e Messa per non porsi più alcuna domanda sul mondo, è che poi votano, legittimando l'adozione istituzionale della medesima "formula della domenica". E' questo che dico: in Italia l'80% della popolazione vive, sulla carta, secondo precetti cattolici. In questo modo condiziona pesantemente la vita di tutti (nonchè la propria!), e per pura facciata, a guardar quel che mi dite.


Rileggi brunetta ed erató Giorgio.
Tu non sai realmente niente della religione cristiana, e sei talmente ottenebrato dalla tua saccenza   che non sei nemmeno riuscito a capire che la parabola era un esempio di cosa sia la parola e la misericordia di Dio.
Continui a parlare di tutt'altro, e metti insieme le patate coi carciofi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, se leggi bene te l'ho scritto che dovevi cucinare tu.
> 
> E l'ho capito, cazzarola, che Dio accoglie tutti. Il problema è che pare accogliere anche quelli che non vogliono...


Anche quelli che non vogliono. Esatto. Si chiama misericordia.


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, se leggi bene te l'ho scritto che dovevi cucinare tu.
> 
> E l'ho capito, cazzarola, che Dio accoglie tutti. Il problema è che pare accogliere anche quelli che non vogliono...


Vedila diversamente : non sei obbligato a farti accogliere.Lo puoi sempre ignorare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il problema del "non giudicate se non volete essere giudicati" è che non insegna la tolleranza, ma a temere l'altrui giudizio. Siccome a me dell'altrui giudizio non fotte nulla, ovviamente tranne che per qualche eccezione, se sono tollerante (a volte) lo sono perchè, a differenza di tanti, capisco e non temo. Che poi è lo stesso motivo per il quale, altre volte, non sono tollerante manco per il cazzo che ti si strafrega.


Vale quello che ho scritto sopra.
Tu sei tollerato perché per fortuna gli altri non sono come te.
Tu capisci, come no, quel che vuoi capire.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Il problema dei tantissimi cui bastano Chiesa, Papa e Messa per non porsi più alcuna domanda sul mondo, è che poi votano, legittimando l'adozione istituzionale della medesima "formula della domenica". E' questo che dico: in Italia l'80% della popolazione vive, sulla carta, secondo precetti cattolici. In questo modo condiziona pesantemente la vita di tutti (nonchè la propria!), e per pura facciata, a guardar quel che mi dite.


Ma cosa dici? La DC non è mai arrivata a quelle percentuali e divorzio e aborto hanno vinto ai referendum.


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vedila diversamente : non sei obbligato a farti accogliere.Lo puoi sempre ignorare



Ciao

ehh, ma il giudizio particolare (credo che si dice così) è riservato ai non credenti ... 



sienne


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, se leggi bene te l'ho scritto che dovevi cucinare tu.
> 
> E l'ho capito, cazzarola, che Dio accoglie tutti. Il problema è che pare accogliere anche quelli che non vogliono...



Leggi Graham Greene, Il nocciolo della questione o La fine dell'avventura, e vi troverai la tua rabbia.


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Tutto quello che vuoi Ipazia ma *non si può impedire agli altri di giudicare,valutare o svalutare, almeno fino a oggi il modo non l'hanno trovato*:carneval:Quello che si può fare è vivere la propria vita e fare le proprie scelte mettendo in conto che ci sarà sempre qualcuno che ci giudichera anche se non capisce un cazzo di noi.È l'unico elemento che possiamo controllare, noi stessi e la capacità di gestire le nostre reazioni emotive in risposta a chi ci giudica.Poi arrivare a giudicare non ci vuole mica tanto...sono pagine intere di questo 3d che si sta giudicando la fede di milioni di persone arrivando spesso a generalizzare .In tantissimi la Fede rappresenta piu che la Chiesa, il Papa o la messa domenicale,soprattutto il rifugio dove hanno lenito i loro dolori e poi la speranza che una forza superiore esista.



...e io non penso neanche si troverà mai, quel modo. :carneval:

Che giudicare, come viene inteso comunemente e cioè come sinonimo di "valutazione" dell'altro sulla base dei suoi comportamenti è uno dei bisogni, *puramente umano*, a cui si risponde per conoscere il mondo in modo personale e individualizzato. Confrontando le proprie esperienze con quelle circostanti. 

Il punto è che spesso questa operazione valutativa la si fa seguendo strettamente il suo significato etimologico, ossia "pronunciarsi sul diritto" (ius+decs, colui che dice sul diritto.)

Il fatto che questo sia compiuto sotto la bandiera di dio, e in tutto questo dio non c'entra assolutamente niente ma sono gli uomini che non sono sinceri con loro stessi e usano dio per proteggersi da loro stessi, può far innervosire chi decide di non starci sotto la bandiera di dio. 
E si ritrova a confrontarsi sul diverso valore del giudizio. 

E ancora di più, a confrontarsi con quel giudizio umano rivestito di un divino plagiato alle proprie esigenze, che si vuole anche erigere anche a salvifico, attraverso una preghiera non richiesta. Preghiera che dai più, non essendo iniziati viene fra l'altro recitata senza comprenderne appieno i significati profondi.

Il tutto nascondendosi dietro ad un dio sconosciuto ai più. 

In tutto questo la Fede è un altro discorso. 
La Fede è il modo in cui, in qualunque culto, i NON iniziati si affidano al culto stesso.


----------



## Zod (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Il problema dei tantissimi cui bastano Chiesa, Papa e Messa per non porsi più alcuna domanda sul mondo, è che poi votano, legittimando l'adozione istituzionale della medesima "formula della domenica". E' questo che dico: in Italia l'80% della popolazione vive, sulla carta, secondo precetti cattolici. In questo modo condiziona pesantemente la vita di tutti (nonchè la propria!), e per pura facciata, a guardar quel che mi dite.


Non è la religione che plasma i popoli, sono i popoli che plasmano la religione. Altrimenti l'adulterio sarebbe un crimine, e la pedofilia no.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa discussione sta dimostrando che quando ci si riferisce alla religione che teoricamente dovrebbe essere conosciuta da tutti invece si parla di cose diverse perché ognuno pensa a quello che ha capito a 10 anni di ciò che gli ha detto la prozia.


Quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici? La DC non è mai arrivata a quelle percentuali e divorzio e aborto hanno vinto ai referendum.


Ed è stato anche grazie ai veri cattolici, come mio padre e mia madre, che non avrebbero mai divorziato e mai sarebbero ricorsi a un'interruzione di gravidanza. Tanto per dire che cattolicesimo non significa chiusura mentale e obbedienza acritica.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Capita con la filosofia, che dovrebbe basarsi sulla ragione... figurati con la religione.


Ari quoto


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche quelli che non vogliono. Esatto. Si chiama misericordia.


Ma vaffanculo, vai. Vedete di starmi lontani e di andare affanculo.


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Il problema dei tantissimi cui bastano Chiesa, Papa e Messa per non porsi più alcuna domanda sul mondo, è che poi votano, legittimando l'adozione istituzionale della medesima "formula della domenica". E' questo che dico: in Italia l'80% della popolazione vive, sulla carta, secondo precetti cattolici. In questo modo condiziona pesantemente la vita di tutti (nonchè la propria!), e per pura facciata, a guardar quel che mi dite.


Ma che t'abbiamo detto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...e io non penso neanche si troverà mai, quel modo. :carneval:
> 
> Che giudicare, come viene inteso comunemente e cioè come sinonimo di "valutazione" dell'altro sulla base dei suoi comportamenti è uno dei bisogni, *puramente umano*, a cui si risponde per conoscere il mondo in modo personale e individualizzato. Confrontando le proprie esperienze con quelle circostanti.
> 
> ...


Guarda ipazia che quella preghiera puoi ignorarla. Non è un peso che ti viene messo sulle spalle. 
E viene recitata  in quel senso e con quel proposito da chi ha una vera fede, non dagli ipocriti.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lo puoi sempre ignorare


E purtroppo no, e questo è il problema secondo me. E' una specie di TV obbligatoria, nella nostra società.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Però...o si fa come Jb che si strafrega dei giudizi altrui o si finisce per cercare dei "colpevoli" per il fatto che noi ci facciamo suggestionare e condizionare dagli altri.Perché a giudicare non sono solo i religiosi ma un po' tutti eh?


Boh, ma perché ? Non farsi condizionare dal giudizio altrui o pregiudizio e al tempo stesso non accanirsi a cercare un colpevole nun se po fa ? :singleeye: ammazza che vite complicate sempre incazzati con qualcuno  Vivi e lascia vivere direi che è l'optimum


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo, vai. Vedete di starmi lontani e di andare affanculo.


A dire la verità l'unico che ha rotto le balle con richieste assurde qui sei stato tu. E ti ripeto che sei stato ampiamente tollerato.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici? La DC non è mai arrivata a quelle percentuali e divorzio e aborto hanno vinto ai referendum.


Il dato si evince dall'iscrizione ai registri delle diocesi italiane (per l'iscrizione purtroppo ora basta il battesimo, temo). Il dato esatto è 85,67% secondo Wikipedia.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2015)

Ribadisco che non capisco. Forse il fatto che i miei genitori fossero non credenti e anzi in età adolescenziale durante la mia crisi mistica  (così la definivano ) abbia avuto problemi ad andare a messa mi hanno fatto percepire diversamente anche le frasi che possono essermi state dette in seguito per le mie scelte a-religiose.
Però anche rispetto al fare a no figli ho provato lo stesso stupore.
Mi rendo conto che non sono molto sensibile alle opinioni altrui.
Io trovo un segno di affetto che qualcuno dica che pregherà per me e lo ringrazio sia che si rivolga a Gesù, alla Madonna, ad Allah o a manitù.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma che t'abbiamo detto?


Che pure se i più non ci credono poi tanto, va bene così?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, se leggi bene te l'ho scritto che dovevi cucinare tu.
> 
> E l'ho capito, cazzarola, che Dio accoglie tutti. Il problema è che pare accogliere anche quelli che non vogliono...


Certo, Dio non giudica ma accoglie. Non son praticante ma ste due cose son chiare


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Il dato si evince dall'iscrizione ai registri delle diocesi italiane (per l'iscrizione purtroppo ora basta il battesimo, temo). Il dato esatto è 85,67% secondo Wikipedia.


Ma se dici che condiziona devi guardare come in pratica agiscono politicamente quei battezzati. Sono battezzata anch'io e anche tu.
Leggi quei libri. Poi, se ti va, ne parliamo.
Conosci Graham Greene?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vedila diversamente : non sei obbligato a farti accogliere.Lo puoi sempre ignorare


Appunto


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Boh, ma perché ? Non farsi condizionare dal giudizio altrui o pregiudizio e al tempo stesso non accanirsi a cercare un colpevole nun se po fa ? :singleeye: ammazza che vite complicate sempre incazzati con qualcuno  Vivi e lascia vivere direi che è l'optimum


Ce l'hai con me? Hai sbagliato quote cara...Dovevi quotare chi si lamenta  ..


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A dire la verità l'unico che ha rotto le balle con richieste assurde qui sei stato tu. E ti ripeto che sei stato ampiamente tollerato.


Cosa ho richiesto e a chi? Ho proposto un argomento di discussione, ho partecipato alla discussione medesima e dall'attività intorno al thread mi sembra che l'argomento sia stato di diffuso interesse.

Grazie al cazzo che sono stato "tollerato". E' un forum. Tollerato per cosa, scusa?

Davvero, vai affanculo.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io trovo un segno di affetto che qualcuno dica che pregherà per me e lo ringrazio sia che si rivolga a Gesù, alla Madonna, ad Allah o a manitù.


Meno se mi intimi di dover essere salvato dal tuo dio, che così come sono, sono immondo.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo, Dio non giudica ma accoglie. Non son praticante ma ste due cose son chiare


Ecco, sulla prima non sono tanto sicuro. Se non giudica a che servono Paradiso e Inferno?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ce l'hai con me? Hai sbagliato quote cara...Dovevi quotare chi si lamenta  ..


No ti appoggiavo  Veramente


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se dici che condiziona devi guardare come in pratica agiscono politicamente quei battezzati. Sono battezzata anch'io e *anche tu*.
> Leggi quei libri. Poi, se ti va, ne parliamo.
> Conosci Graham Greene?


Per quanto possibile, io ho rimediato.

Comunque non conosco l'autore che citi. E mi impegno a documentarmi.


----------



## Zod (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Meno se mi intimi di dover essere salvato dal tuo dio, che così come sono, sono immondo.


No problem, siamo misericordiosi noi. E poi l'inferno consuma. Ti faremo reincarnare in un ornitorinco.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco, sulla prima non sono tanto sicuro. Se non giudica a che servono Paradiso e Inferno?


E ma quelle sono invenzioni di Santa Romana Chiesa  Un conto sarebbe la fede un conto l'uso improprio che se ne fa


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto


Certo, come in un ospedale con soli medici obiettori (ma magari abortisti quando in clinica privata).


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Meno se mi intimi di dover essere salvato dal tuo dio, che così come sono, sono immondo.


Ma certo che per quel dio hai bisogno di salvezza.

Mia figlia, non battezzata, è convintamente atea e ha amiche musulmane di seconda generazione con adesione alla religione molto diversificate. La madre di una, scoperto che non era cristiana e quindi senza Dio  (anche per gli islamici avere una fede è una via di salvezza) aveva detto che avrebbe pregato per lei. Mia figlia si è commossa per questo segno di affetto.


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda ipazia che quella preghiera puoi ignorarla. Non è un peso che ti viene messo sulle spalle.
> E viene recitata  in quel senso e con quel proposito da chi ha una vera fede, non dagli ipocriti.


Ma infatti io non la sento come un peso. E non ho bisogno di ignorarla.

E mi piace studiare, e Conoscere. 
Da non fedele. Quello che mi interessa è la Conoscenza. 

E le preghiere sono mondi simbolici molto affascinanti per me. 
E i Misteri, a prescindere dal culto che professano mi hanno sempre incuriosita. 

Quindi accetto le preghiere, e mi interessa sapere cosa c'è dentro. 
Ovviamente non credo che possano avere alcun beneficio su di me. A dire il vero. Non più di un incantesimo.
E non è una forma che io sento come vicinanza. Non è di quella vicinanza di cui io ho bisogno. 

E in questi termini chi pensa di starmi vicina in quel modo, non è una persona che io ritengo di voler vicina. Tendenzialmente e con le dovute eccezioni. 
Perchè a me interessano gli individui. 

Affermo soltanto l'ipocrisia che vedo in *alcune* preghiere. E contestualmente affermo il mio diritto di decidere di non rimanere in silenzio a sentire quello che per me è frutto di ipocrisia. 

E sento il fastidio, non della preghiera in sè, ma proprio verso la persona che usa dio, che da non fedele rispetto, per i suoi comodi. 
E verso la persona che pensa di porsi in termini di superiorità o inferiorità a partire da un Culto e non dalle proprie azioni quotidiane. Su cui si sa dire il più possibile sinceramente la verità.

E tendenzialmente non ho il minimo problema a dire che da non fedele trovo assolutamente mancante di fede l'utilizzare dio per scopi puramente umani. 

Ho accettato e accetto preghiere per me. Non solo da cultori di dio. Ma anche da cultori di altri dei e dee. 
La connessione con lo spirituale assume tante forme quante gli uomini sono in grado di crearne. 
E penso che le forme umane siano indifferenti alla sostanza. ossia la connessione con una spiritualità che ci contraddistingue tutti in quanto umani. 

Ma ho sempre provato fastidio verso chi utilizza questa necessità umana di connettersi allo spirituale per i suoi comodi di potere e dominanza e sopraffazione. Nel grande e nel piccolo. 

E' un giudizio il mio. 

Non sulla Fede. 
Non sui Misteri.

Ma su chi li usa, senza neanche sapere di cosa parla, per i suoi comodi.

Fra l'altro, credo che dio, comunque ce lo si voglia rappresentare,  si stia pulendo il naso mentre gli uomini giudicano in suo nome.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Certo, come in un ospedale con soli medici obiettori (ma magari abortisti quando in clinica privata).


 Sei di un pessimismo cosmico


----------



## Zod (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che per quel dio hai bisogno di salvezza.
> 
> Mia figlia, non battezzata, è convintamente atea e ha amiche musulmane di seconda generazione con adesione alla religione molto diversificate. La madre di una, scoperto che non era cristiana e quindi senza Dio  (anche per gli islamici avere una fede è una via di salvezza) aveva detto che avrebbe pregato per lei. Mia figlia si è commossa per questo segno di affetto.


Anch'io prego per il tuo anacronistico cattocomunismo certo che tu lo apprezzi.


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ecco, sulla prima non sono tanto sicuro.* Se non giudica a che servono Paradiso e Inferno?*


Non ci sono più!! 

Adesso il dio degli umani preferisce i rinforzi positivi. (si è adeguato agli ultimi metodi pedagogici).


----------



## Divì (14 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, tipo Giove, Apollo, Minerva (...), roba così?


No. Tipo Dea Madre, spiriti dei boschi, dei fiumi. Una versione made in italy del politeismo celtico.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Cosa ho richiesto e a chi? Ho proposto un argomento di discussione, ho partecipato alla discussione e dall'attività mi sembra che l'argomento sia stato di diffuso interesse.
> 
> Grazie al cazzo che sono stato "tollerato". E' un forum. Tollerato per cosa, scusa?
> 
> Davvero, vai affanculo.


No caro, tu hai fatto le pulci a categorie ben precise di persone qui dentro., categorie e persone che hai identificato tu.
È già questo basterebbe a me, in una discussione reale ( come ho fatto, indovina? a una riunione catechistica per genitori nei confronti di uno di quel tipo di  cattolici che tu tanto aborrisci) per mandare a fare in culo te.
Non contento delle risposte hai identificato come massimo della trasparenza e risposta soddisfacente per tacciare tutti di ipocrisia l'unico che ti ha risposto con la prima cazzata anche gli è passata per la testa (joey) 
Ti ho fatto notare che forse è proprio questo modo polemico di rapportarti che ti crea qualche problemino col mondo e ti sei messo a snocciolare le tue presunte conoscenze su un argomento che sostieni essere il più lontano dal tuo essere e che però riesce a farti venire il sangue amaro in qualsiasi momento.
Io ho sempre sperato vivamente che la ricerca della "verità" da parte della gente possa rendere più sereni, ma a quanto pare tu non solo non lo sei, ma sei pure intollerante.
Che non è mica una brutta cosa, è un tuo diritto esserlo.
Però se poi trovi chi ti fa un culo tanto perché forse, a differenza di quel che pensi ,un po' di spirito critico ce l'ha non è che puoi lamentarti più di tanto.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che per quel dio hai bisogno di salvezza.
> 
> Mia figlia, non battezzata, è convintamente atea e ha amiche musulmane di seconda generazione con adesione alla religione molto diversificate. La madre di una, scoperto che non era cristiana e quindi senza Dio  (anche per gli islamici avere una fede è una via di salvezza) aveva detto che avrebbe pregato per lei. Mia figlia si è commossa per questo segno di affetto.


Che è diverso da rispondere che tanto Dio viene a stanarti, che tu lo voglia o no.
 Comunque tralasciamo, non vorrei che il mio battibecco con Chiara sembrasse rivolto ad altri che a lei.


----------



## Divì (14 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> una collega è fissata... pensa di essere una mezza strega e festeggia i solstizi


Gli atei autentici sono una percentuale risibile. C'è da stupirsi ad entrare nel supermercato delle religioni


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei di un pessimismo cosmico


Veramente è cronaca.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Veramente è cronaca.


Si, ma non puoi generalizzare come se ogni obiettore poi diventi secondo convenienza non obiettore.


----------



## Divì (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Per quanto possibile, io ho rimediato.
> 
> Comunque non conosco l'autore che citi. E mi impegno a documentarmi.


Non leggere Graham Greene. È esattamente il tipo di cattolico che detesti. [emoji1]


----------



## Diletta (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Semmai avrei dovuto cucinare io.
> 
> Ma non hai capito. La parabola dice quello che fa Dio non gli uomini.
> Quindi deve fare capire che Dio accoglie tutti. Di conseguenza lo stigmatizzare il comportamento dei credenti non ha senso.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Rileggi brunetta ed erató Giorgio.
> Tu non sai realmente niente della religione cristiana, e sei talmente ottenebrato dalla tua saccenza   che non sei nemmeno riuscito a capire che la parabola era un esempio di cosa sia la parola e la misericordia di Dio.
> Continui a parlare di tutt'altro, e metti insieme le patate coi carciofi.



Giusto: la parabola vuole far capire quanto Dio sia misericordioso, ma non è solo questo.
E' un invito, per non dire una direttiva, per noi credenti ad imitarLo.
Essere cristiani è tutt'altro che facile...in tutta onestà, comportarsi come il padre della parabola ha poco di "umano" e molto di divino, quindi, parecchia impegnativa come cosa...


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, ma non puoi generalizzare come se ogni obiettore poi diventi secondo convenienza non obiettore.


Ok, questo è verissimo. 
A onor del vero, io metterei a priori un tetto legale (e tollerante) al numero di medici obiettori per struttura, altrimenti chi ci rimette è sempre chi ha bisogno.


----------



## Diletta (14 Agosto 2015)

*Sul Dio che non giudica*

Come ha sottolineato qualcuno...mi va di precisare che solo Dio può giudicare e chi lo fa di noi umani prende il Suo posto, il che è grave.
Dio, per giudicare, si prende tempo e Gesù, davanti al Padre, ci difende sempre e ci dà mille possibilità.
Gesù è l'avvocato difensore di ciascuno.
Poi, però, verrà anche il tempo di giudicare perché è Gesù stesso che ce lo dice, quindi, un giudizio su di noi ci sarà...


----------



## Fantastica (14 Agosto 2015)

Quando mi convertii al cristianesimo, ebbi un colloquio privato con il mio parroco, alla fine del quale gli domandai di pregare per me. E lui mi rispose di pregare io per me. 

Così, mi è tornato in mente. Per la cronaca, poi sono tornata ad essere religiosa, ma non credente.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quando mi convertii al cristianesimo, ebbi un colloquio privato con il mio parroco, alla fine del quale gli domandai di pregare per me. E lui mi rispose di pregare io per me.
> 
> Così, mi è tornato in mente. Per la cronaca, poi sono tornata ad essere religiosa, ma non credente.



E prima cos'eri?


----------



## banshee (14 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quando mi convertii al cristianesimo, ebbi un colloquio privato con il mio parroco, alla fine del quale gli domandai di pregare per me. E lui mi rispose di pregare io per me.
> 
> Così, mi è tornato in mente. Per la cronaca, poi sono tornata ad essere religiosa, ma non credente.


..religioso ma non credente non l'avevo mai sentito.. credente ma non religioso praticante sì...

sarebbe? pratichi la religione ma non credi?


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ok, questo è verissimo.
> A onor del vero, io metterei a priori un tetto legale (e tollerante) al numero di medici obiettori per struttura, altrimenti chi ci rimette è sempre chi ha bisogno.



Ciao

la filza di donne che vengono in Ticino ad abortire ne sono una triste testimonianza. 
Qui, non esiste che un medico possa obiettare. 

sienne


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Come ha sottolineato qualcuno...mi va di precisare che solo Dio può giudicare e chi lo fa di noi umani prende il Suo posto, il che è grave.
> Dio, per giudicare, si prende tempo e Gesù, davanti al Padre, ci difende sempre e ci dà mille possibilità.
> *Gesù è l'avvocato difensore di ciascuno*.
> Poi, però, verrà anche il tempo di giudicare perché è Gesù stesso che ce lo dice, quindi, un giudizio su di noi ci sarà...


Questa è bellissima!!:rotfl::rotfl:

(Dico davvero e senza ironia.)

Non avevo mai immaginato gesù in questa veste. 

Mi è sempre piaciuta la sua vena incazzosa e rivoluzionaria, che l'ha fatto benvolere anche dai marxisti e dagli anarchici!!

C'è un libro interessante a riguardo. "Gesù Cristo. Figlio del dio vivente". 
L'avevo studiato per un esame di teologia anni fa. 

Da leggere.


----------



## tullio (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma perchè non riesco a spiegare che quello che per me è semplicemente questione di coscienza, un cattolico che si sposa secondo quel rito lo giura pure solennemente di fronte a Dio e agli Uomini. E laddove io dei problemi me li faccio, non riesco a concepire come possa non farseli (o risolverseli come dici tu e non solo) un credente.


Il primo passo mi va bene: tu ti fai un mucchio di problemi, e questo è evidente qui, da quel che scrivi. E fino a qui ci siamo. 
E' il secondo che mi lascia perplesso: non riesci a concepire come quelli, i credenti, possano non farseli. Ecco: che ne sai? Mi sembra un voler giudicare la coscienza altrui senza avere gli strumenti e, in fondo, nemmeno il diritto. Magari se ne fregano tutti, magari sono tutti ipocriti; magari qualcuno se ne rega e qualcuno è ipocrita. Ma non lo sapremo mai. Magari invece soffrono tutti e stanno da cani, magari sentono i morsi dentro di loro... Anche questo non lo sapremo mai. In realtà l'unica coscienza ocn la quale possiamo farei conti è la nostra. Rispetto alle altre possiamo solo avanzare illazioni, ipotesi, teoremi: e se su queste illazioni operiamo dei giudizi rischiamo di essere superficiali.
Stabilire che si sposano in chiesa ma tanto non ci credono, stabilire se sono ipocriti quando si confessano, stabilire che si credono superiori (o inferiori, o migliori o peggiori o quel che è...), stabilire che sono antiabortisti ma poi magari fanno gli aborti nelle cliniche private, dare le percentuali su quanti ci credono e quanti fanno finta... decidere su tutto questo non ci compete. Proprio non possiamo farlo. Possiamo amare la gente, o non amarla, soffrire per gli altri e prendercene cura. Ma possiamo giudicare solo noi stessi. 
Naturalmente sul piano pratico operiamo come se sapessimo, sul piano pratico voglio che il criminale sia in galera, che chi mi ha fatto male paghi la giustizia; sul piano pratico ci facciamo pareri sulle persone sulla base delle loro azioni: certo Hitler era cattivello. Ma mica lo so se sta in paradiso o all'inferno. Credo sarebbe stato giusto fucilarlo e penso che, nelle condizioni in cui è avvenuto l'arresto, sia stato inevitabile fucilare Mussolini. Che si è comportato da spietato e da vile. Ma era infame e vile? Insomma: entro a contatto con dei comportamenti che mi influenzano e reagisco. Ma non ho la capacità di entrare nella testa delle persone. Emetto un giudizio storico che è un giudizio sui comportamenti ma non un giudizio morale, che è un giudizio sulle intenzioni. 
Ho già problemi a conoscere le mie, di intenzioni, mi metto ad avanzare ipotesi sui credenti del cattolicesimo romano?


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la filza di donne che vengono in Ticino ad abortire ne sono una triste testimonianza.
> Qui, non esiste che un medico possa obiettare.
> ...


Un'amica medico, non obiettrice, che si ritrova a praticare, oberata di lavoro, anche a causa dell'obiezione. E discutevamo di quanto anche per lei, come medico e come donna, in queste condizioni sia complesso mantenere professionalità e serenità. E fiducia. E vicinanza. 

Mi diceva che a volte le sembra di essere in linea. Era triste. Mentre ne parlavamo. E appesantita.

Sono d'accordo con la non obiezione. Da parte dei medici. Facciano un altro lavoro che non sia la rappresentazione di diritti civili conquistati e non ancora del tutto ottenuti. 

E anche qui si mescola il comodo personale, la non assunzione di responsabilità rispetto ad una professione che rappresenta una legislazione di stato e di società, con un culto. Che nulla ha a che vedere con quella professione nella sua importanza sociale. E pagata da tutti i cittadini fra l'altro. Anche da quelli che in quel culto non credono.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No caro, tu hai fatto le pulci a categorie ben precise di persone qui dentro., categorie e persone che hai identificato tu.


Esatto, il thread è rivolto agli adulteri che vantano appassionata adesione ai valori tradizionali della famiglia. Fin qui era facile, c'è nel titolo.



> È già questo basterebbe a me, in una discussione reale ( come ho fatto, indovina? a una riunione catechistica per genitori nei confronti di uno di quel tipo di  cattolici che tu tanto aborrisci) per mandare a fare in culo te.


Non ho capito, sei anche catechista?



> Non contento delle risposte hai identificato come massimo della trasparenza e risposta soddisfacente per tacciare tutti di ipocrisia l'unico che ti ha risposto con la prima cazzata anche gli è passata per la testa (joey)


Al contrario, ha dato una risposta chiarissima. Il senso era "poteva sposarmi anche Grande Puffo, per quel che me ne fotte: sono tutte cazzate e io vivo come cazzo voglio io". Posizione netta, direi. Non sto dicendo che non è uno stronzo o che dovrebbe ispirare il prossimo, sto dicendo che non ha girato intorno alle cose. Ha scelto il matrimonio per comodità, unicamente per fare contenti i congiunti. E lo ammette.



> Ti ho fatto notare che forse è proprio questo modo polemico di rapportarti che ti crea qualche problemino col mondo e ti sei messo a snocciolare le tue presunte conoscenze su un argomento che sostieni essere il più lontano dal tuo essere e che però riesce a farti venire il sangue amaro in qualsiasi momento.


Che sia piuttosto sensibile al tema, è piuttosto chiaro. Ma il sangue amaro me lo stai facendo venire tu, non ho sfanculato nessun altro, mi sembra.



> Io ho sempre sperato vivamente che la ricerca della "verità" da parte della gente possa rendere più sereni, ma a quanto pare tu non solo non lo sei, ma sei pure intollerante.


Che io sia spesso ebete e inconcludente (a prescindere dal topic), te la controfirmo. Ma considerato che tu ti senti tollerante nel _consentirmi _di scrivere su un forum pubblico, sorpasserei elegantemente la questione.

Tralascio la parte con la questione del "culo tanto", che non ho voglia di interpretare. Mi rimane il dubbio che tu la prenda sul personale (lo dici a tutti che Dio verrà a prenderli nel sonno pure se non vogliono?), ma anche quello che semplicemente non riusciamo a comunicare perchè ciò di cui tanto sei appassionata per me semplicemente è del tutto irreale, quindi per forza di cose io mi debbo basare sulla "versione di dio" degli uomini, perchè *per me non esiste un'altra versione.*


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non la sento come un peso. E non ho bisogno di ignorarla.E mi piace studiare, e Conoscere. Da non fedele. Quello che mi interessa è la Conoscenza. E le preghiere sono mondi simbolici molto affascinanti per me. E i Misteri, a prescindere dal culto che professano mi hanno sempre incuriosita. Quindi accetto le preghiere, e mi interessa sapere cosa c'è dentro. Ovviamente non credo che possano avere alcun beneficio su di me. A dire il vero. Non più di un incantesimo.E non è una forma che io sento come vicinanza. Non è di quella vicinanza di cui io ho bisogno. E in questi termini chi pensa di starmi vicina in quel modo, non è una persona che io ritengo di voler vicina. Tendenzialmente e con le dovute eccezioni. Perchè a me interessano gli individui. Affermo soltanto l'ipocrisia che vedo in *alcune* preghiere. E contestualmente affermo il mio diritto di decidere di non rimanere in silenzio a sentire quello che per me è frutto di ipocrisia. E sento il fastidio, non della preghiera in sè, ma proprio verso la persona che usa dio, che da non fedele rispetto, per i suoi comodi. E verso la persona che pensa di porsi in termini di superiorità o inferiorità a partire da un Culto e non dalle proprie azioni quotidiane. Su cui si sa dire il più possibile sinceramente la verità.E tendenzialmente non ho il minimo problema a dire che da non fedele trovo assolutamente mancante di fede l'utilizzare dio per scopi puramente umani. Ho accettato e accetto preghiere per me. Non solo da cultori di dio. Ma anche da cultori di altri dei e dee. La connessione con lo spirituale assume tante forme quante gli uomini sono in grado di crearne. E penso che le forme umane siano indifferenti alla sostanza. ossia la connessione con una spiritualità che ci contraddistingue tutti in quanto umani. Ma ho sempre provato fastidio verso chi utilizza questa necessità umana di connettersi allo spirituale per i suoi comodi di potere e dominanza e sopraffazione. Nel grande e nel piccolo. E' un giudizio il mio. Non sulla Fede. Non sui Misteri.*Ma su chi li usa, senza neanche sapere di cosa parla, per i suoi comodi.*Fra l'altro, credo che dio, comunque ce lo si voglia rappresentare,  si stia pulendo il naso mentre gli uomini giudicano in suo nome.


Aspe' che t'ho riletta e mi son accorta che non avevo capito un cazzo con risposta alla cazzo di cane... :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Aspe' che t'ho riletta e mi son accorta che non avevo capito un cazzo con risposta alla cazzo di cane... :rotfl:



Ciao

hai fatto rileggere pure me ... :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Come ha sottolineato qualcuno...mi va di precisare che solo Dio può giudicare e chi lo fa di noi umani prende il Suo posto, il che è grave.
> Dio, per giudicare, si prende tempo e Gesù, davanti al Padre, ci difende sempre e ci dà mille possibilità.
> Gesù è l'avvocato difensore di ciascuno.
> Poi, però, verrà anche il tempo di giudicare perché è Gesù stesso che ce lo dice, quindi, un giudizio su di noi ci sarà...


Ma guarda come cazzo sei ridotta.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Esatto, il thread è rivolto agli adulteri che vantano appassionata adesione ai valori tradizionali della famiglia. Fin qui era facile, c'è nel titolo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma scusa per una persona che non crede che differenza fa se altri credono in un Dio misericordioso che accoglie tutti?

Da questo concetto come hai evinto l'idea di un Dio che ti viene a stanare quasi fosse il diavoletto che immaginano i bambini.

Ampliando l'argomento, io ho sempre pensato che, essendo l'idea di Dio del tutto trascendente e inconoscibile per definizione, ognuno  si riferisca invece a una propria immagine interna che corrisponde all'immagine genitoriale resa metafisica.
Non pensi che questo possa creare questo acceso confronto?
Perché, ovviamente, se ognuno parla del proprio genitore non ci si potrà trovare d'accordo neanche tra fratelli.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E prima cos'eri?


Un po' meglio, presumo. Magari poco, ma comunque.


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hai fatto rileggere pure me ... :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ho dato il meglio di me questa volta a capire fischi per fiaschiE il premio va ad Eratooooo!:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo,* Dio non giudica ma accoglie.* Non son praticante ma ste due cose son chiare


Oddio... veramente a me al catechismo insegnavano che separerà i bravi ragazzi (paradiso) dai bastardoni (inferno)


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Il primo passo mi va bene: tu ti fai un mucchio di problemi, e questo è evidente qui, da quel che scrivi. E fino a qui ci siamo.
> E' il secondo che mi lascia perplesso: non riesci a concepire come quelli, i credenti, possano non farseli. Ecco: che ne sai? Mi sembra un voler giudicare la coscienza altrui senza avere gli strumenti e, in fondo, nemmeno il diritto. Magari se ne fregano tutti, magari sono tutti ipocriti; magari qualcuno se ne rega e qualcuno è ipocrita. Ma non lo sapremo mai. Magari invece soffrono tutti e stanno da cani, magari sentono i morsi dentro di loro... Anche questo non lo sapremo mai. In realtà l'unica coscienza ocn la quale possiamo farei conti è la nostra. Rispetto alle altre possiamo solo avanzare illazioni, ipotesi, teoremi: e se su queste illazioni operiamo dei giudizi rischiamo di essere superficiali.
> Stabilire che si sposano in chiesa ma tanto non ci credono, stabilire se sono ipocriti quando si confessano, stabilire che si credono superiori (o inferiori, o migliori o peggiori o quel che è...), stabilire che sono antiabortisti ma poi magari fanno gli aborti nelle cliniche private, dare le percentuali su quanti ci credono e quanti fanno finta... decidere su tutto questo non ci compete. Proprio non possiamo farlo. Possiamo amare la gente, o non amarla, soffrire per gli altri e prendercene cura. Ma possiamo giudicare solo noi stessi.
> Naturalmente sul piano pratico operiamo come se sapessimo, sul piano pratico voglio che il criminale sia in galera, che chi mi ha fatto male paghi la giustizia; sul piano pratico ci facciamo pareri sulle persone sulla base delle loro azioni: certo Hitler era cattivello. Ma mica lo so se sta in paradiso o all'inferno. Credo sarebbe stato giusto fucilarlo e penso che, nelle condizioni in cui è avvenuto l'arresto, sia stato inevitabile fucilare Mussolini. Che si è comportato da spietato e da vile. Ma era infame e vile? Insomma: entro a contatto con dei comportamenti che mi influenzano e reagisco. Ma non ho la capacità di entrare nella testa delle persone. Emetto un giudizio storico che è un giudizio sui comportamenti ma non un giudizio morale, che è un giudizio sulle intenzioni.
> Ho già problemi a conoscere le mie, di intenzioni, mi metto ad avanzare ipotesi sui credenti del cattolicesimo romano?


Ciao, tullio! Ma davvero lo scopo prioritario del post sembra quello di giudicare l'onestà e la coscienza dei presenti? Eppure, sto parlando di qualcosa (il tradimento) che ho fatto anch'io!

Tra l'altro, vero che il discorso si è allargato troppo e anche per colpa mia, ma non ho ben capito perchè i non traditori si siano sentiti coinvolti personalmente.

Poi.

 L'ho scritto in qualche intervento, ma evidentemente non sottolineato abbastanza, che mi sembra *che i cattolici stessi *(le persone, non i numeri)* abbiano tutto da rimetterci nel sistema istituzionalizzato della fede facile*. Mi rendo conto che non ho una visione completa della cosa (ricordi quando dicevo, sui miracoli facili, che mi sembrava lesivo della serietà dei fedeli, ma così non sembrava a diversi dei credenti del forum?), ma a me sembra che il sunto di alcuni degli interventi precedenti sia che non c'è poi molta differenza nella vita di un credente (che ha scelto di rispettare delle regole), rispetto a quella di un non credente (che ha scelto, all'opposto, di non rendere conto a nessuno se non alla propria coscienza). E a me, questo, fa fondere il cervello. Non mi capacito che possa essere così nemmeno per scherzo. Limite mio?


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ecco il neretto mi sa di presunzione perché è chi ne parlasse non sapesse mentre tu sai... Tu hai capito, tu ha percepito? Tu sai di cosa stai parlando mentre quelli che giudichi, tutti, no?


Certo che è presunzione. 
Se non presumessi di sapere, non avrei scritto. Non pensi?

Ogni affermazione, critica, domanda che si fa ad un'altra persona presuppone la presunzione di sapere. 
E anche il giudizio presuppone la presunzione di sapere. 
E anche il pregare per .... presuppone la presunzione di potersi esprimere in vece di altri che non siano se stessi.

Dove è il problema?

Sono anche presuntuosa. Oltre che umile. 
Arrogante oltre che timida. 
Giudicante oltre che comprensiva. 

Tutto questo non mi impedisce di ascoltare e prendere comunque spunto, anche da posizioni molto diverse dalla mia senza sentirmi offesa o minacciata.

Senti che io abbia mancato di rispetto in qualche modo?


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Non ci sono più!! *
> 
> Adesso il dio degli umani preferisce i rinforzi positivi. (si è adeguato agli ultimi metodi pedagogici).


seeee... dillo al papa che non ci sono più, poi vedi


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Aspe' che t'ho riletta e mi son accorta che non avevo capito un cazzo con risposta alla cazzo di cane... :rotfl:


Ma non era alla cazzo di cane la risposta. In effetti la presunzione di sapere, come ti ho scritto, c'è. Ma non esclude la curiosità del confronto. 

non vedo niente di male nella presunzione, con la consapevolezza di esserlo. penso sia una caratteristica molto diffusa. E non penso ci si debba vergognare di esserlo. Solo, trovo sensato saperlo e poter governare la presunzione con l'ascolto.  

E poi scrivo un sacco, che temo di non spiegarmi bene, e finisce che quello che voglio dire si perde nelle parole


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ok, questo è verissimo.
> A onor del vero, io metterei a priori un tetto legale (e tollerante) al numero di medici obiettori per struttura, altrimenti chi ci rimette è sempre chi ha bisogno.


Ok


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> seeee... dillo al papa che non ci sono più, poi vedi


Usti!!!

Dici che gli rovino l'opera di rinnovamento e ringiovanimento?

...però è vero che anche la chiesa umana preferisce il rinforzo positivo, ormai, a quello negativo. 
Si sta modernizzando!

ciao


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Gli atei autentici sono una percentuale risibile. C'è da stupirsi ad entrare nel supermercato delle religioni


vero, sono rarissimi... d'altronde le religioni nascono per il bisogno di senso dell'essere umano, che non scomparirà mai. Solo che quasi tutte coi loro dogmi e le loro ipocrisie finiscono per tradire proprio questo bisogno.

"Sotto quei veli di falsa saggezza, viene insultata la verità. Dalla morale che avete creato niente si innalzerà. Cieco nel dogma della tua fede perdi la scelta di libertà. Grigio tramonto di luci antiche l'ultimo uomo avrà."


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Oddio... veramente a me al catechismo insegnavano che separerà i bravi ragazzi (paradiso) dai bastardoni (inferno)


 A me no, io passavo il tempo del catechismo a giocare a pallavolo e a fare teatro


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Usti!!!
> 
> Dici che gli rovino l'opera di rinnovamento e ringiovanimento?
> 
> ...


ciao ipa  sai cosa, la dannazione ormai è un tema scomodo... preferiscono sorvolare


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me no, io passavo il tempo del catechismo a giocare a pallavolo e a fare teatro


beati voi, il nostro don era un bastardone


----------



## Divì (14 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao ipa  sai cosa, la dannazione ormai è un tema scomodo... preferiscono sorvolare


Aveva ragione Sartre: l'inferno sono gli altri.....


----------



## Divì (14 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quando mi convertii al cristianesimo, ebbi un colloquio privato con il mio parroco, alla fine del quale gli domandai di pregare per me. E lui mi rispose di pregare io per me.
> 
> Così, mi è tornato in mente. Per la cronaca, poi sono tornata ad essere religiosa, ma non credente.


Un'atea devota.....


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vero, sono rarissimi... d'altronde le religioni nascono per il bisogno di senso dell'essere umano, che non scomparirà mai. Solo che quasi tutte coi loro dogmi e le loro ipocrisie finiscono per tradire proprio questo bisogno.
> 
> "Sotto quei veli di falsa saggezza, viene insultata la verità. Dalla morale che avete creato niente si innalzerà. Cieco nel dogma della tua fede perdi la scelta di libertà. Grigio tramonto di luci antiche l'ultimo uomo avrà."


E ti quoto!

Bellissima la citazione. Di chi è?


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao ipa  sai cosa, la dannazione ormai è un tema scomodo... preferiscono sorvolare


E hai ragione...

Me ne ero momentaneamente dimenticata


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E ti quoto!
> 
> Bellissima la citazione. Di chi è?


Nietzsche.


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma non era alla cazzo di cane la risposta. In effetti la presunzione di sapere, come ti ho scritto, c'è. Ma non esclude la curiosità del confronto.
> 
> non vedo niente di male nella presunzione, con la consapevolezza di esserlo. penso sia una caratteristica molto diffusa. E non penso ci si debba vergognare di esserlo. Solo, trovo sensato saperlo e poter governare la presunzione con l'ascolto.
> 
> E poi scrivo un sacco, che temo di non spiegarmi bene, e finisce che quello che voglio dire si perde nelle parole


Che sei presuntuosa lo sei e si rende ovvio dagli ultimi due post.Ma dire che cerchi di confrontarti è una contraddizione. La presunzione deriva dalla sicurezza di aver capito senza ombra di dubbio e il comfronto smette
di essere tale ma diventa solo desiderio di imporre la propria opinione. Vedi qui non stiamo esprimendo delle opinioni riguardo a me e te ma riguardo a milioni di persone che pregano. Io non mi permetto di pretendere di sapere per quale motivo tutte queste persone lo fanno e neanche di stabilire se son ipocrite e meno. Tu invece sei convinta che non capiscono, non sanno, che manipolano la fede a proprio piacimento... Sei convinta di sapere perfettamente i "misteri".La tua convinzione mi stupisce... Comunque esattamente come te ragionano quelli che giudicano gli altri, pensando di aver capito tutto... Per cui non capisco perché ogni volta la parola giudizio vi dà fastidio.


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Aveva ragione Sartre: l'inferno sono gli altri.....


eh si... e spesso noi stessi.


----------



## perplesso (14 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Nietzsche.


genealogia della morale o Zarathustra?   chè ora non ho voglia di andare a scavare nella memoria


----------



## ologramma (14 Agosto 2015)

allora che conclusioni avete tratto con ste parolone scritte , il tradimento cozza con i valori della famiglia convenzionali?
tante parole ma la conclusione qual'è?
ma volete parlare un po più terra terra si nò chi cazzo ve capisce? E dai che è riscoppiato il caldo e già pesante così, e poi la cosa più importante non vi arrabbiate e non vi insultate e a qualcuno rispettate le altre visioni della vita che non potrebbero coincidere con le vostre e come disse una persona 
*Pace in terra agli uomini di buona volontà* 
che gia di casini ce ne sono tanti


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma scusa per una persona che non crede che differenza fa se altri credono in un Dio misericordioso che accoglie tutti?
> 
> Da questo concetto come hai evinto l'idea di un Dio che ti viene a stanare quasi fosse il diavoletto che immaginano i bambini.
> 
> ...


Alla prima parte, Chiara me l'ha messa come "Non ti preoccupare, povero demente che non credi, la mia divinità che esiste eccome si prenderà cura anche dei dementi come te, *anche se non vogliono*!". Non solo stizzisce, mi sa pure di minaccia. Devi pensare che nella testa di un ateo, immaginare una creatura di luce e amore che popola i pensieri di Chiara e immaginare Godzilla o un mobile bar (senza offesa, davvero, è solo per farmi capire) è più o meno la stessa cosa, quindi quanto auspicato da Chiara può suonare piuttosto inquietante. 

Sul neretto: sono completamente d'accordo e mi pare uno spunto assai interessante! :up:
Non avevo pensato all'immagine genitoriale, ma volevo proprio portare all'attenzione la soggettività necessaria anche soltanto a "intuire" Dio.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> allora che conclusioni avete tratto con ste parolone scritte , il tradimento cozza con i valori della famiglia convenzionali?
> tante parole ma la conclusione qual'è?
> ma volete parlare un po più terra terra si nò chi cazzo ve capisce? E dai che è riscoppiato il caldo e già pesante così, e poi la cosa più importante non vi arrabbiate e non vi insultate e a qualcuno rispettate le altre visioni della vita che non potrebbero coincidere con le vostre e come disse una persona
> *Pace in terra agli uomini di buona volontà*
> che gia di casini ce ne sono tanti


Un plauso. Mi impegno a moderarmi. Poi, che si arrivi o meno a una conclusione di qualche tipo non pensavo sarebbe stato così complicato!


----------



## Divì (14 Agosto 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Il primo passo mi va bene: tu ti fai un mucchio di problemi, e questo è evidente qui, da quel che scrivi. E fino a qui ci siamo.
> E' il secondo che mi lascia perplesso: non riesci a concepire come quelli, i credenti, possano non farseli. Ecco: che ne sai? Mi sembra un voler giudicare la coscienza altrui senza avere gli strumenti e, in fondo, nemmeno il diritto. Magari se ne fregano tutti, magari sono tutti ipocriti; magari qualcuno se ne rega e qualcuno è ipocrita. Ma non lo sapremo mai. Magari invece soffrono tutti e stanno da cani, magari sentono i morsi dentro di loro... Anche questo non lo sapremo mai. In realtà l'unica coscienza ocn la quale possiamo farei conti è la nostra. Rispetto alle altre possiamo solo avanzare illazioni, ipotesi, teoremi: e se su queste illazioni operiamo dei giudizi rischiamo di essere superficiali.
> Stabilire che si sposano in chiesa ma tanto non ci credono, stabilire se sono ipocriti quando si confessano, stabilire che si credono superiori (o inferiori, o migliori o peggiori o quel che è...), stabilire che sono antiabortisti ma poi magari fanno gli aborti nelle cliniche private, dare le percentuali su quanti ci credono e quanti fanno finta... decidere su tutto questo non ci compete. Proprio non possiamo farlo. Possiamo amare la gente, o non amarla, soffrire per gli altri e prendercene cura. Ma possiamo giudicare solo noi stessi.
> Naturalmente sul piano pratico operiamo come se sapessimo, sul piano pratico voglio che il criminale sia in galera, che chi mi ha fatto male paghi la giustizia; sul piano pratico ci facciamo pareri sulle persone sulla base delle loro azioni: certo Hitler era cattivello. Ma mica lo so se sta in paradiso o all'inferno. Credo sarebbe stato giusto fucilarlo e penso che, nelle condizioni in cui è avvenuto l'arresto, sia stato inevitabile fucilare Mussolini. Che si è comportato da spietato e da vile. Ma era infame e vile? Insomma: entro a contatto con dei comportamenti che mi influenzano e reagisco. Ma non ho la capacità di entrare nella testa delle persone. Emetto un giudizio storico che è un giudizio sui comportamenti ma non un giudizio morale, che è un giudizio sulle intenzioni.
> Ho già problemi a conoscere le mie, di intenzioni, mi metto ad avanzare ipotesi sui credenti del cattolicesimo romano?


Standing ovation. E verdi non te ne posso dare. Finiti.


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Oddio... veramente a me al catechismo insegnavano che separerà i bravi ragazzi (paradiso) dai bastardoni (inferno)


E il purgatorio?


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E il purgatorio?


No l'ha abolito Benedetto?


----------



## ologramma (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Un plauso. Mi impegno a moderarmi. Poi, che si arrivi o meno a una conclusione di qualche tipo non pensavo sarebbe stato così complicato!


e qui siamo pochi pensa solo in italia siamo quasi 60 milioni che pensavi di trovare tutti concordi?


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No l'ha abolito Benedetto?


ahhhh.... mo mi fai domande difficili... io son cristiana ortodossa. Da noi il purgatorio non è mai esistitoO di qua o di là e non rompete il cazzo:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Il primo passo mi va bene: tu ti fai un mucchio di problemi, e questo è evidente qui, da quel che scrivi. E fino a qui ci siamo.
> E' il secondo che mi lascia perplesso: non riesci a concepire come quelli, i credenti, possano non farseli. Ecco: che ne sai? Mi sembra un voler giudicare la coscienza altrui senza avere gli strumenti e, in fondo, nemmeno il diritto. Magari se ne fregano tutti, magari sono tutti ipocriti; magari qualcuno se ne rega e qualcuno è ipocrita. Ma non lo sapremo mai. Magari invece soffrono tutti e stanno da cani, magari sentono i morsi dentro di loro... Anche questo non lo sapremo mai. In realtà l'unica coscienza ocn la quale possiamo farei conti è la nostra. Rispetto alle altre possiamo solo avanzare illazioni, ipotesi, teoremi: e se su queste illazioni operiamo dei giudizi rischiamo di essere superficiali.
> Stabilire che si sposano in chiesa ma tanto non ci credono, stabilire se sono ipocriti quando si confessano, stabilire che si credono superiori (o inferiori, o migliori o peggiori o quel che è...), stabilire che sono antiabortisti ma poi magari fanno gli aborti nelle cliniche private, dare le percentuali su quanti ci credono e quanti fanno finta... decidere su tutto questo non ci compete. Proprio non possiamo farlo. Possiamo amare la gente, o non amarla, soffrire per gli altri e prendercene cura. Ma possiamo giudicare solo noi stessi.
> Naturalmente sul piano pratico operiamo come se sapessimo, sul piano pratico voglio che il criminale sia in galera, che chi mi ha fatto male paghi la giustizia; sul piano pratico ci facciamo pareri sulle persone sulla base delle loro azioni: certo Hitler era cattivello. Ma mica lo so se sta in paradiso o all'inferno. Credo sarebbe stato giusto fucilarlo e penso che, nelle condizioni in cui è avvenuto l'arresto, sia stato inevitabile fucilare Mussolini. Che si è comportato da spietato e da vile. Ma era infame e vile? Insomma: entro a contatto con dei comportamenti che mi influenzano e reagisco. Ma non ho la capacità di entrare nella testa delle persone. Emetto un giudizio storico che è un giudizio sui comportamenti ma non un giudizio morale, che è un giudizio sulle intenzioni.
> Ho già problemi a conoscere le mie, di intenzioni, mi metto ad avanzare ipotesi sui credenti del cattolicesimo romano?


Bravooooooo! :up:


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che sei presuntuosa lo sei e si rende ovvio dagli ultimi due post.Ma dire che cerchi di confrontarti è una contraddizione. La presunzione deriva dalla sicurezza di aver capito senza ombra di dubbio e il comfronto smette
> di essere tale ma diventa solo desiderio di imporre la propria opinione. Vedi qui non stiamo esprimendo delle opinioni riguardo a me e te ma riguardo a milioni di persone che pregano. Io non mi permetto di pretendere di sapere per quale motivo tutte queste persone lo fanno e neanche di stabilire se son ipocrite e meno. Tu invece sei convinta che non capiscono, non sanno, che manipolano la fede a proprio piacimento... Sei convinta di sapere perfettamente i "misteri".La tua convinzione mi stupisce... Comunque esattamente come te ragionano quelli che giudicano gli altri, pensando di aver capito tutto... Per cui non capisco perché ogni volta la parola giudizio vi dà fastidio.


Beh. io porto avanti quello che credo di sapere. E, come ti dicevo, ho la presunzione di sapere quello che affermo. Quello che non so non lo affermo. 

Se poi nei fatti e con spiegazioni che non vadano nella Fede, che è atto intimo e personale, me lo si disconferma, imparo cose nuove. 

Il confronto è qui. Secondo me. Non mi interessa aver ragione. Io sto semplicemente spiegando quello che ho la presunzione di sapere. E ascolto le altre presunzioni di sapere. in cerca di spunti. Per me. 


Sto parlando della chiesa degli uomini. 
Non discuto la qualità di una Fede. Discuto il modo in cui viene utilizzata. Anche a livello pubblico. E altolocato. 

(ricordo per esempio l'apologia alla famiglia di B....e il libretto diffuso nelle case...quello è l'uso della Fede che critico e allo stesso modo critico chi ne è vittima inconsapevole. Perchè l'inconsapevolezza è responsabilità della non fatica del Conoscere.)

E degli umani. Presuntuosi, giudicanti, arroganti. Oltre che dignitosi, umili interessanti. Stupefacenti a volte. 
E traccio la linea fra chi si permette di esserlo dicendoselo senza mezzi termini e fra chi si permette di esserlo in nome di una qualche divinità. 

Io preferisco chi lo è sinceramente. Senza ricorrere a dio. Qualunque dio o qualunque dea. 

Stimo chi protegge la sua Fede. Non mescolandola con questioni umane che con la Fede niente hanno a che vedere. 
E questo a prescindere dalla Fede che professa. 

Ma questa è una mia posizione. 

Riguardo al fatto che un buon 80% dei credenti cattolici cristiani non è un iniziato ai Misteri ma semplice fruitore di riti e simbologie, non è opinione. E fatto. Il catechismo o anche una laurea in scienze religiose non è iniziazione. E neanche l'adesione ai riti lo è. 
L'iniziato ai misteri non si affida al celebrante. Se non come novizio, che intraprende un percorso di Conoscenza. 
Il celebrante ha esattamente la funzione di intermediare, con la sua conoscenza, fra i Misteri stessi e l'umano che si affida e partecipa del rito. 

Cosa ti fa arrabbiare in questa mia posizione?


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Nietzsche.


Grazie. 

Mi piace un sacco.


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh. io porto avanti quello che credo di sapere. E, come ti dicevo, ho la presunzione di sapere quello che affermo. Quello che non so non lo affermo.
> 
> Se poi nei fatti e con spiegazioni che non vadano nella Fede, che è atto intimo e personale, me lo si disconferma, imparo cose nuove.
> 
> ...


Non mi arrabbio... mi stupisco semplicemente della tua certezza nel affermare che buona parte dei cristiani cattolici siano degli utillizzatori di Fede.Io ho conosciuto un po' di tutte le categorie ma ci son alcuni credenti che m'hanno colpito nel profondo e positivamente.Per cui mi astengo dal fare certe affermazioni.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> ahhhh.... mo mi fai domande difficili... io son cristiana ortodossa. Da noi il purgatorio non è mai esistitoO di qua o di là e non rompete il cazzo:rotfl:


Per santa romana chiesa è un dogma


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> ahhhh.... *mo mi fai domande difficili... io son cristiana ortodossa*. Da noi il purgatorio non è mai esistitoO di qua o di là e non rompete il cazzo:rotfl:


Scusa, ma mi hai strappato un sorriso. Mi ero dimenticato: allora tu nella presente discussione parli come me a titolo di minoranza acattolica!!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Alla prima parte, Chiara me l'ha messa come "Non ti preoccupare, povero demente che non credi, la mia divinità che esiste eccome si prenderà cura anche dei dementi come te, *anche se non vogliono*!". Non solo stizzisce, mi sa pure di minaccia. Devi pensare che nella testa di un ateo, immaginare una creatura di luce e amore che popola i pensieri di Chiara e immaginare Godzilla o un mobile bar (senza offesa, davvero, è solo per farmi capire) è più o meno la stessa cosa, quindi quanto auspicato da Chiara può suonare piuttosto inquietante.
> 
> Sul neretto: sono completamente d'accordo e mi pare uno spunto assai interessante! :up:
> Non avevo pensato all'immagine genitoriale, ma volevo proprio portare all'attenzione la soggettività necessaria anche soltanto a "intuire" Dio.



Non riesco a capire come chi non crede possa sentirsi offeso o minacciato da qualcuno che crede che qualsivoglia essere sia accogliente, anche se non lo vuole. 
Se io, che pure esisto, amo X e gli comunico che basterebbe uno schiocco di dita, non vedo perché X dovrebbe essere infastidito, se non compio atti persecutori. Infatti questo accade a tanti persone famose e non ne sono scontenti.
Il fatto è che tu lo percepisca persecutorio è un problema tuo.


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non mi arrabbio... mi stupisco semplicemente della tua certezza nel affermare che *buona parte dei cristiani cattolici siano degli utillizzatori di Fede*.Io ho conosciuto un po' di tutte le categorie ma ci son alcuni credenti che m'hanno colpito nel profondo e positivamente.Per cui mi astengo dal fare certe affermazioni.


Bene! 

io non ho affermato questo. Però.

ho affermato che un buon 80% non è un iniziato ai Misteri.

E che chi utilizza dio (non la Fede) per poter dire del diritto di altri, manca lui stesso/a di rispetto alla Fede che professa. 

Ma non mi sembra di aver messo dati quantitativi a riguardo E ne sono abbastanza certa, di non averli messi. Erchè non li ho a disposizione per poter dire. 

Ho conosciuto anche io persone meravigliose. Fra fedeli di ogni Fede. Parte della loro meravigliosità, per me, era parlare per se stessi e in proprio nome. Senza voler salvare nessuno. Consapevoli che è umanamente impossibile farlo. 
E rispettosi e consapevoli della propria posizione di non iniziati ai Misteri.


----------



## feather (14 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok


Ok che vuol dire? Che ti fa uguale?
Uno è assunto e pagato da una struttura laica e puoi venirsene fuori con "il mio Dio ha detto che sto lavoro non lo devo fare" mi paghi uguale e mi siedo in poltrona invece di farlo.
No perché secondo questa logica io credo nel dio delle noccioline che mi ha detto di non pagare le tasse, che l'agenzia delle entrate si adegui..


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto è che tu lo percepisca persecutorio è un problema tuo.


Non è che io creda che mi succederà qualcosa davvero, ma se qualcuno ti dice che ti scatena contro la fattucchiera, tu lo mandi a quel paese. E se lo fa dandoti anche dell'idiota, ti girano le balle.


----------



## Divì (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire come chi non crede possa sentirsi offeso o minacciato da qualcuno che crede che qualsivoglia essere sia accogliente, anche se non lo vuole.
> Se io, che pure esisto, amo X e gli comunico che basterebbe uno schiocco di dita, non vedo perché X dovrebbe essere infastidito, se non compio atti persecutori. Infatti questo accade a tanti persone famose e non ne sono scontenti.
> Il fatto è che tu lo percepisca persecutorio è un problema tuo.


Alcuni antropomorfizzano il divino facendone uno stalker


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusa, ma mi hai strappato un sorriso. Mi ero dimenticato: allora tu nella presente discussione parli come me a titolo di minoranza acattolica!!


Fondamentalmente cambia poco... ma ci son alcune differenze che comunque non capisco. Ad esempio da noi i preti si sposano,la confessione non è obbligatoria e alcuni sacramenti non esistono...


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Fondamentalmente cambia poco...
> [...]
> Ad esempio da noi i preti si sposano,la confessione non è obbligatoria e alcuni sacramenti non esistono...


Pochissimo, insomma.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ok che vuol dire? Che ti fa uguale?
> Uno è assunto e pagato da una struttura laica e puoi venirsene fuori con "il mio Dio ha detto che sto lavoro non lo devo fare" mi paghi uguale e mi siedo in poltrona invece di farlo.
> No perché secondo questa logica io credo nel dio delle noccioline che mi ha detto di non pagare le tasse, che l'agenzia delle entrate si adegui..


No era inteso come : ho capito ciò che volevi dire  io peraltro non sono favorevole all'obiezione in campo medico.


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Pochissimo, insomma.


Nel senso che le fondamenta son uguali...Ah si! Non crediamo al Papa e al suo infallibile...Questa è la differenza più grande...


----------



## feather (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La madre di una, scoperto che non era cristiana e quindi senza Dio  (anche per gli islamici avere una fede è una via di salvezza) aveva detto che avrebbe pregato per lei. Mia figlia si è commossa per questo segno di affetto.


Ma secondo te, perché la madre di sta tizia pensa di dover pregare per tua figlia?
Lo fa per tutte le figlie indistintamente o specificatamente per la tua perché poverella ne ha più bisogno?


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No era inteso come : ho capito ciò che volevi dire  io peraltro non sono favorevole all'obiezione in campo medico.


Neanch'io.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma secondo te, perché la madre di sta tizia pensa di dover pregare per tua figlia?
> Lo fa per tutte le figlie indistintamente o specificatamente per la tua perché poverella ne ha più bisogno?



Perché le vuole bene.
Ma voi sapete cos'è una preghiera?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché le vuole bene.
> Ma voi sapete cos'è una preghiera?


Tu hai il cuore più grande del cervello.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu hai il cuore più grande del cervello.


Grazie.
Ed è vero. E visto il cervello che ho...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Ed è vero. E visto il cervello che ho...


...puoi benissimo buttarti nei navigli.


----------



## feather (14 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché le vuole bene.
> Ma voi sapete cos'è una preghiera?


Hai evitato di rispondere. Non fare la furba..


----------



## feather (14 Agosto 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Gesù è l'avvocato difensore di ciascuno.


Un altro immigrato che ruba il lavoro agli italiani. Per forza poi la Lega prende voti...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Hai evitato di rispondere. Non fare la furba..


Invece ho risposto.

Però adesso non posso dilungarmi perché sto nuotando. Ci vediamo quando arrivo alla darsena.


----------



## banshee (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Nel senso che le fondamenta son uguali...Ah si! Non crediamo al Papa e al suo infallibile...Questa è la differenza più grande...


Che differenze ci sono (e se ci sono) con la Chiesa ortodossa russa? 
Sono rimasta molto colpita (in positivo) a Mosca dalle fede e dal rispetto dei fedeli nelle chiese...


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Che differenze ci sono (e se ci sono) con la Chiesa ortodossa russa?
> Sono rimasta molto colpita (in positivo) a Mosca dalle fede e dal rispetto dei fedeli nelle chiese...


...


----------



## Eratò (14 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Che differenze ci sono (e se ci sono) con la Chiesa ortodossa russa?
> Sono rimasta molto colpita (in positivo) a Mosca dalle fede e dal rispetto dei fedeli nelle chiese...


Le differenze tra Chiesa ortodossa greca e russa non ci sono.Fanno entrambe parte della Chiesa Ortodossa del Est e hanno gli stessi riti e dogmi solo che preservano la propria autonomia e gestione.


----------



## Zod (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Le differenze tra Chiesa ortodossa greca e russa non ci sono.Fanno entrambe parte della Chiesa Ortodossa del Est e hanno gli stessi riti e dogmi solo che preservano la propria autonomia e gestione.


A proposito, ma la bestemmia, che nella cultura cattolica è diffusissima e usatissima, esiste anche nelle altre religioni allo stesso modo con la medesima leggerezza?


----------



## banshee (14 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Le differenze tra Chiesa ortodossa greca e russa non ci sono.Fanno entrambe parte della Chiesa Ortodossa del Est e hanno gli stessi riti e dogmi solo che preservano la propria autonomia e gestione.


Non lo sapevo. Nella cattedrale di Cristo Salvatore c era un panel con l'elenco degli stati in cui è diffusa e c erano tutti stati dell'est...e poi se non ricordo male c era scritto che il patriarca di Mosca la guidava in piena comunione con le altre chiese ortodosse. Quindi pensavo ci fossero differenze :up:


----------



## ologramma (14 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo. *Nella cattedrale di Cristo Salvatore *c era un panel con l'elenco degli stati in cui è diffusa e c erano tutti stati dell'est...e poi se non ricordo male c era scritto che il patriarca di Mosca la guidava in piena comunione con le altre chiese ortodosse. Quindi pensavo ci fossero differenze :up:


Come sai . ci sono stato a luglio mentre vi era una funzione in corso c'era il patriarca di mosca e altri prelati a fianco il tutto ripresao dalla televisione in diretta, io in mezzo che mi giravo con stupore per la moltitudine dei fedeli e il loro modo di fare il segno della croce più volte e anche in senso inverso al nostro poi la gente di tutte l'età si china  molte volte e tolto qualche anziano sono tutti in piedi e come mi disse la guida molte funszioni durano anche tre ore.
Le nostre chiese invece quasi vuote e sempre piene di donne di una certa età.
Il pannello non l'ho visto era starpieno di gente


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ciao, tullio! Ma davvero lo scopo prioritario del post sembra quello di giudicare l'onestà e la coscienza dei presenti? Eppure, sto parlando di qualcosa (il tradimento) che ho fatto anch'io!
> 
> Tra l'altro, vero che il discorso si è allargato troppo e anche per colpa mia, ma non ho ben capito perchè i non traditori si siano sentiti coinvolti personalmente.
> 
> ...



Ma io dico: Che cazzo di persona é quella che non fa una cosa esclusivamente per paura della dannazione eterna? Tu pensi che chi infrange un sacramento debba sentirsi più in colpa di chi ha fatto un giuramento agli uomini? Pensi che la sua coscienza debba essere più severa? Pensi che io che non sono cattolica non abbia lo stesso rispetto per i miei laici principi di un cattolico per la parola di Dio? Tu in questo modo sminuisci la coscienza sulla quale si fonda il concetto di libero arbitrio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Alla prima parte, Chiara me l'ha messa come "Non ti preoccupare, povero demente che non credi, la mia divinità che esiste eccome si prenderà cura anche dei dementi come te, *anche se non vogliono*!". Non solo stizzisce, mi sa pure di minaccia. Devi pensare che nella testa di un ateo, immaginare una creatura di luce e amore che popola i pensieri di Chiara e immaginare Godzilla o un mobile bar (senza offesa, davvero, è solo per farmi capire) è più o meno la stessa cosa, quindi quanto auspicato da Chiara può suonare piuttosto inquietante.
> 
> Sul neretto: sono completamente d'accordo e mi pare uno spunto assai interessante! :up:
> Non avevo pensato all'immagine genitoriale, ma volevo proprio portare all'attenzione la soggettività necessaria anche soltanto a "intuire" Dio.



Giorgio lascia stare Godzilla che non c'entra una fava. Chiara ti ha dato una risposta da persona di fede. La stessa risposta la diede a me la mia guida spirituale quando gli dissi che ero arrivata alla conclusione di non avere fede. Mi disse che non importava che io non avessi fede in Dio ma che quello che dovevo ricordare era che Dio continuava ad avere fede in me. Perché questa è la fede che va oltre il dubbio. Avere fede é confidare nella misericordia anche per chi si è allontanato. Che non è un giudizio di demenza ma la consolazione della presenza di Dio anche quando la fede vacilla. E prima o poi capita a tutti che la fede vacilli, pure ai santi. Ma Dio non ti abbandona come non abbandona il figlio il padre che festeggia il suo ritorno. Questa è la fede che io non riesco ad avere ma che rispetto.


----------



## Zod (14 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma io dico: Che cazzo di persona é quella che non fa una cosa esclusivamente per paura della dannazione eterna? Tu pensi che chi infrange un sacramento debba sentirsi più in colpa di chi ha fatto un giuramento agli uomini? Pensi che la sua coscienza debba essere più severa? Pensi che io che non sono cattolica non abbia lo stesso rispetto per i miei laici principi di un cattolico per la parola di Dio? Tu in questo modo sminuisci la coscienza sulla quale si fonda il concetto di libero arbitrio.


Mah, ce ne sarebbe un bel pò da dire sul libero arbitrio, reale o inventato, e sulla responsabilità di poter scegliere un campo ristretto di opzioni,  senza sapere nulla del futuro. Non si sceglie mai liberamente,  ma sempre condizionati dalla paura dell'ignoto.


----------



## Zod (14 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Giorgio lascia stare Godzilla che non c'entra una fava. Chiara ti ha dato una risposta da persona di fede. La stessa risposta la diede a me la mia guida spirituale quando gli dissi che ero arrivata alla conclusione di non avere fede. Mi disse che non importava che io non avessi fede in Dio ma che quello che dovevo ricordare era che Dio continuava ad avere fede in me. Perché questa è la fede che va oltre il dubbio. Avere fede é confidare nella misericordia anche per chi si è allontanato. Che non è un giudizio di demenza ma la consolazione della presenza di Dio anche quando la fede vacilla. E prima o poi capita a tutti che la fede vacilli, pure ai santi. Ma Dio non ti abbandona come non abbandona il figlio il padre che festeggia il suo ritorno. Questa è la fede che io non riesco ad avere ma che rispetto.


Ma si può parlare così ad un ateo?? Non si tratta di una crisi, non ci si crede e basta, non è parte della nostra struttura di pensiero. L'ateo non è colui che ha litigato con Dio, l'ateo è colui che non crede in una entità antropomorfa superiore e bonacciona. L' ateo è solo, è il Dio di se stesso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma si può parlare così ad un ateo?? Non si tratta di una crisi, non ci si crede e basta, non è parte della nostra struttura di pensiero. L'ateo non è colui che ha litigato con Dio, l'ateo è colui che non crede in una entità antropomorfa superiore e bonacciona. L' ateo è solo, è il Dio di se stesso.



Guarda che non hai capito una beata. Mica lo voglio convertire. A cosa poi che io non ho fede? Gli spiegavo solo cos'è che qui sembrava una sorta di violenza spirituale.


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma io dico: Che cazzo di persona é quella che non fa una cosa esclusivamente per paura della dannazione eterna? *Tu pensi che chi infrange un sacramento debba sentirsi più in colpa di chi ha fatto un giuramento agli uomini?* *Pensi che la sua coscienza debba essere più severa?* Pensi che io che non sono cattolica non abbia lo stesso rispetto per i miei laici principi di un cattolico per la parola di Dio? Tu in questo modo sminuisci la coscienza sulla quale si fonda il concetto di libero arbitrio.


Adesso magari perderò punti, ma ho sempre più la sensazione che sia un problema di terminologia, oltre che la mancanza di esperienze simili, a causare quello che ormai mi sembra un fail comunicativo a due vie. Quindi provo a scrivere quel che penso parola per parola senza appesantire i concetti.

Certo che sminuisco - anzi, recinto - il concetto di libero arbitrio. Qualsiasi ideologia tu decida di abbracciare (cattolicesimo, ateismo, veganesimo, brokeraggio, ecc.), questa direziona e delimita pensiero e azione. Non ti impedisce di uscire dal sentiero, ovviamente. Ma uscendo dal sentiero dovresti sentirti fuoriuscito (o per lo meno un revisionista!) anche dall'ideologia che quel sentiero tracciava. In ogni caso, qualsiasi sentiero limita il libero arbitro, anche fornendo in cambio una conoscenza nuova e inestimabile. Non ha senso altra conclusione, logicamente. Altrimenti non capisco la vostra lingua (che è quella italiana). E non riesco a farla più semplice di così.

Sul neretto. Sì, lo penso. Ingannare 100 persone è più grave che ingannarne 1. Ingannare 100 persone e una divinità è più grave che ingannare 100 persone, soprattutto se credi all'esistenza di quella divinità. Ma vado per logica da scuole elementari.

Il rispetto che, da laica, hai per i tuoi principi è esattamente lo stesso che un cattolico ha per i suoi. Almeno nelle intenzioni, suppongo. E lo stesso rispetto per i suoi principi avrà un animalista convinto. Altrimenti tifo Lazio ma anche Roma se capita e via dicendo. Se tu proclami la tua adesione a un pensiero, comunichi l'intenzione di esserne attivamente parte. E non ha senso che tu lo faccia partendo dalle possibili eccezioni.

Fino a qui, mi sembra che sia comprensibile, no?

Poi, devo supporre che un cattolico (non so se la cosa vale per tutti i cristiani) ci farà anche i conti, con la dannazione eterna. E' qualcosa che a un cattolico dovrebbe sembrare plausibile, sbaglio? Così come l'eterna beatitudine. Gesù prometteva vita eterna nel regno dei cieli, insomma offriva qualcosa in cambio delle idee che ispirava. Insomma, non è che puoi abbracciare una religione ma ritenerne plausibile solo la parte che comoda a te. Quindi, la dannazione eterna per come la vedo io svolge anche un ruolo deterrente, venissero meno altri principi. Fa parte del patto, semplicemente. E funziona eccome. Togli quella, come qualsiasi altra struttura portante, e viene giù tutto.


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Giorgio lascia stare Godzilla che non c'entra una fava. Chiara ti ha dato una risposta da persona di fede. La stessa risposta la diede a me la mia guida spirituale quando gli dissi che ero arrivata alla conclusione di non avere fede. Mi disse che non importava che io non avessi fede in Dio ma che quello che dovevo ricordare era che Dio continuava ad avere fede in me. Perché questa è la fede che va oltre il dubbio. Avere fede é confidare nella misericordia anche per chi si è allontanato. Che non è un giudizio di demenza ma la consolazione della presenza di Dio anche quando la fede vacilla. E prima o poi capita a tutti che la fede vacilli, pure ai santi. Ma Dio non ti abbandona come non abbandona il figlio il padre che festeggia il suo ritorno. Questa è la fede che io non riesco ad avere ma che rispetto.


E' difficile capire come a me dia estremamente fastidio la cosa? Mi spiego così male? E' esattamente come darmi del non pervenuto mentale! E' come offrirmi a consolazione di questa vita, visto che da solo non ce la posso fare perchè sono così imbecille da non condividere la tua (tua generico) ispirazione metafisica, l'aiuto del tuo tosaerba da giardino! 

Sbrì, a me sembra che tu fede ne abbia eccome.

Tu vedi nella fede una qualità (e mi sembra che tu la consideri innata) che io non vedo. Per me è semplicemente cosa inerte, sconosciuta. E a dirti la verità m'ispira diffidenza, e parecchia.

Poi, mi si dice che non capisco la religione (le religioni, appunterei io): beh, io conosco solo quello che si trova nei libri. Se serve la fede, per averne una comprensione "più vera", allora per forza sono fuori dai giochi. Io non ho mai sentito nulla del genere. Escludendo, se vogliamo, la fede di un bambino ruffiano, finalizzata ed esaurita coi regali ricevuti per la cresima (che già non volevo fare).

Quello che sento io, sinceramente e profondamente, è diverso. 

Io sento che il mondo è stupendo. E lo è sempre stato. Non mi sbilancio a ipotizzare se fosse ancor più bello prima che arrivassero gli uomini o meno. Ma so che prima degli uomini dio non c'era. Che da quel che sappiamo (a meno di affidarsi alla superstizione) gli altri esseri viventi non se ne sono mai occupati. E tutto quello che è stato mai detto e scritto, su Dio, ha sempre e comunque la firma dell'uomo. Eppure il mondo era già meraviglioso, anche prima. E così meraviglioso pare a me, e mi sembra che la meraviglia sia lì dall'inizio. Così infilarci dentro qualcosa che viene dagli uomini, e che a leggere ogni testo sacro è in qualche modo degli uomini a immagine e somiglianza, mi sembra addirittura vagamente pericoloso. Niente che possa interferire così profondamente con quella bellezza, ovvio: le questioni degli uomini durano un battito di ciglia. Ma di certo non mi ispira a celebrare in maniera diversa quel che vedo e contemplo. Di cui faccio parte perchè è della mia sostanza. Della stessa di cui è fatto l'Universo. Che non è altra, per qualità, concetto e natura, di quella di cui siamo fatti tu ed io.

Quindi, con tutto il rispetto, tenetelo per voi quel che ritenete di voler aggiungere ad una bellezza già perfetta. Per quel breve sogno che è il mio passaggio su questo pianeta, in questo mondo, non distraetemi con le vostre visioni, perchè trovo più bello quel che ho già davanti agli occhi. E, se potete, non minacciatemi di portarmi via di qui, verso un'altra Natura ed un altro mondo. Perchè è di questo che voglio continuare a far parte, con ogni molecola della mia sostanza, quando il sogno sarà finito.


----------



## feather (15 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Insomma, non è che puoi abbracciare una religione ma ritenerne plausibile solo la parte che comoda a te.


E invece è quello che fanno, per la gran parte.
Io sono credente, ma non credo a quello che dice la chiesa.
Sono credente però sono favorevole all'aborto e al divorzio.
Sono credente ma non credo a quello che c'è scritto nel vecchio testamento. Solo al nuovo.
E così via.. Perché essere credenti non vuole dire essere acritici, vuol dire fare la cernita dei millemila precetti e valori espressi e osservare solo quelli che si condividono.


----------



## Zod (15 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E invece è quello che fanno, per la gran parte.
> Io sono credente, ma non credo a quello che dice la chiesa.
> Sono credente però sono favorevole all'aborto e al divorzio.
> Sono credente ma non credo a quello che c'è scritto nel vecchio testamento. Solo al nuovo.
> E così via.. Perché essere credenti non vuole dire essere acritici, vuol dire fare la cernita dei millemila precetti e valori espressi e osservare solo quelli che si condividono.


Non si può essere credenti ed essere favorevoli all'aborto.

Edit:  a meno che tu non intenda l'essere favorevole alla libertà di abortire, sulla quale sono d'accordo anche io, pur essendo contrario all'aborto in se, la cui responsabilita ricade unicamente su chi lo mette in pratica


----------



## Eratò (15 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E' difficile capire come a me dia estremamente fastidio la cosa? Mi spiego così male? E' esattamente come darmi del non pervenuto mentale! E' come offrirmi a consolazione di questa vita, visto che da solo non ce la posso fare perchè sono così imbecille da non condividere la tua (tua generico) ispirazione metafisica, l'aiuto del tuo tosaerba da giardino!
> 
> Sbrì, a me sembra che tu fede ne abbia eccome.
> 
> ...


Tu non sei obbligato a crederci e qui nessuno ti impone di farlo o cerca di convincerti. Ma noto che in genere l'argomento religione lo tiri fuori proprio tu e finisci a disprezzare chi invece difende ciò in cui crede. Non capisco il senso.Non capisco perché  metti in mezzo discorsi che ti irritano di brutto.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E' difficile capire come a me dia estremamente fastidio la cosa? Mi spiego così male? E' esattamente come darmi del non pervenuto mentale! E' come offrirmi a consolazione di questa vita, visto che da solo non ce la posso fare perchè sono così imbecille da non condividere la tua (tua generico) ispirazione metafisica, l'aiuto del tuo tosaerba da giardino!
> 
> Sbrì, a me sembra che tu fede ne abbia eccome.
> 
> ...



Il cielo stellato sopra di me, la legge morale dentro di me.
Immanuel anche tu qui?


----------



## Nobody (15 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> genealogia della morale o Zarathustra?   chè ora non ho voglia di andare a scavare nella memoria


presi dallo Zarathustra.


----------



## Nobody (15 Agosto 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Mi piace un sacco.


Prego  Come quasi tutto il suo incredibile pensiero, anche a me.


----------



## Nobody (15 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E invece è quello che fanno, per la gran parte.
> *Io sono credente, ma non credo a quello che dice la chiesa.
> Sono credente però sono favorevole all'aborto e al divorzio.
> Sono credente ma non credo a quello che c'è scritto nel vecchio testamento. Solo al nuovo.*
> E così via.. Perché essere credenti non vuole dire essere acritici, vuol dire fare la cernita dei millemila precetti e valori espressi e osservare solo quelli che si condividono.


Precisamente, in cosa credi? A scanso di equivoci, non è una domanda polemica. Perchè dirsi genericamente credenti oggi ha davvero poco senso. Lo si sente continuamente: io sono credente, ma... e giù una serie di eccezioni, che praticamente svuotano di senso qualunque appartenenza religiosa. A meno che con "credenti" non si ipotizzi una generica entità soprannaturale, che all'inizio ha caricato l'orologio e poi se n'è andata in ferie per 15 mld di anni.


----------



## Zod (15 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Precisamente, in cosa credi? A scanso di equivoci, non è una domanda polemica. Perchè dirsi genericamente credenti oggi ha davvero poco senso. Lo si sente continuamente: io sono credente, ma... e giù una serie di eccezioni, che praticamente svuotano di senso qualunque appartenenza religiosa. A meno che con "credenti" non si ipotizzi una generica entità soprannaturale, che all'inizio ha caricato l'orologio e poi se n'è andata in ferie per 15 mld di anni.


Alla fine ognuno ha il suo Dio personale, che è la miglior trasfigurazione possibile di se stessi. Nel senso che ogni uomo vede in Dio la miglior rappresentazione possibile di se stesso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Agosto 2015)

Giorgio ti rispondo qui perché con trappolatalk il tuo post é troppo lungo. No, io non ho fede. Non credo nella misericordia. Non credo in un Dio onnipotente. Non credo nel potere salvifico della preghiera. Non credo in un progetto divino. Ma chi ha fede crede in tutto questo. Anzi é certa di tutto questo. E proprio nel nome della sua fede prega anche per chi come me non ne ha. Io non penso che possa essermi di aiuto ma rispetto questo gesto come rispetto il gesto del medico che continua a cercare di tenere in vita un moribondo
 non lo salverà ma quella è la sua missione, fare del tutto per salvare una vita. Chi prega cerca di fare del tutto per salvare un'anima. Io che dopo la morte dubito ci sia alcunché non prego né per la mia né per quella di altri. Ma capisco l'urgenza. E fatico a capire invece il senso di violazione e offesa che arriva a te dall'atto silenzioso e per te inutile che può fare un'altra persona. A me non sono le preghiere ma le ingerenze nella vita laica che danno fastidio. Né cerco di capire se uno debba sentire quello che io credo sia giusto misurando parametri di cui non so nulla come la profondità del suo credo e dei suoi pensieri. Proprio una delle cose che mi rende refrattaria a qualunque religione.


----------



## Fantastica (15 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Un'atea devota.....


No no. Atea no, perché è una forma di militanza (ma sono stata iscritta all'UAAR), credente nemmeno. Mi definisco religiosa, perché sento una re-ligio, cioè un legame, con qualcosa che mi trascende.


----------



## Fantastica (15 Agosto 2015)

*Ricordo comunque*

.. che il Conte era un cattolico praticante e in questo campo non proprio ignorante, e sulla sua incoerenza tra credo e pratica  proditoria è stato più volte massacrato... Forse Giorgiocan ancora non c'era, ma la questione che pone vivaddio non è peregrina proprio.


----------



## sienne (15 Agosto 2015)

Ciao

dove si pone il confine tra la pieghera per la salvaguardia dell'anima dell'altro, e l'aver appoggiato il processo di purificazione togliendo i figli piccoli agli ebrei e dati a famiglie cattoliche? Come accade anche in Spagna fino a oltre gli anni 50 ... dando figli di comunisti, repubblicani ecc. a famiglie con un etica più affine alla propria? Cosa sta a monte? 


sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Tu non sei obbligato a crederci e qui nessuno ti impone di farlo o cerca di convincerti. Ma noto che in genere l'argomento religione lo tiri fuori proprio tu e finisci a disprezzare chi invece difende ciò in cui crede. Non capisco il senso.Non capisco perché  metti in mezzo discorsi che ti irritano di brutto.


Beh, il senso...

- Il bello di un forum automoderato è che non esistono tabù, nei limiti del civile si può confrontare qualsiasi idea con qualsiasi interlocutore. Ad esempio, tu ed io abbiamo esattamente lo stesso titolo per intavolare idee opposte e stridenti. Se in più ci divertiamo anche nel confronto, meglio! 

- Discutere con voi serve soprattutto a me. E' per me che ho cominciato a frequentare il forum, e ti assicuro che mi ha fatto bene. Perchè una discussione come questa mi offre degli spunti interessanti, vedi la proiezione genitoriale accennata da Brunetta, che mi piacerebbe approfondire.

- Perchè mi auguro che avvenga anche l'opposto, ovvero che per quanto possiamo essere ideologicamente distanti, non ti costi niente provare, per 3 minuti, a pensare con la mia testa. Come in qualsiasi altro confronto umano, è molto facile che torneremo a casa ognuno con la stessa idea di prima. Ma la differenza tra confrontarsi o meno, a prescindere dal risultato, è enorme.

- Raccogliere commenti e opinioni diverse su un argomento del genere può aiutare tutti a farsi un'idea realistica di cosa pensa la gente "là fuori", di cui qui dentro siamo un campione, per quanto poco attendibile e molto pittoresco. A volte il risultato è stupefacente!

- E' agosto, gli utenti attivi si contano a vista. Questo thread ha più di 5.000 visualizzazioni, mi sembra. Evidentemente la discussione è interessante, in un modo o nell'altro, per una discreta platea. Onestamente, mi piacerebbe riuscire a portarvene molti altri, di argomenti "da arena". Credo centrino perfettamente l'obiettivo del forum. E stavolta siamo addirittura In Topic!!


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il cielo stellato sopra di me, la legge morale dentro di me.
> Immanuel anche tu qui?


Il cielo stellato della cui sostanza sono forma, mutevole e passeggera, tra le altre stelle.
In filosofia avevo 3 secco, e suppongo si noti pure!


----------



## Zod (15 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dove si pone il confine tra la pieghera per la salvaguardia dell'anima dell'altro, e l'aver appoggiato il processo di purificazione togliendo i figli piccoli agli ebrei e dati a famiglie cattoliche? Come accade anche in Spagna fino a oltre gli anni 50 ... dando figli di comunisti, repubblicani ecc. a famiglie con un etica più affine alla propria? Cosa sta a monte?
> 
> ...


La convinzione di aver ragione, che è tipica di ogni fanatismo, incluso quello religioso.


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Giorgio ti rispondo qui perché con trappolatalk il tuo post é troppo lungo. No, io non ho fede. Non credo nella misericordia. Non credo in un Dio onnipotente. Non credo nel potere salvifico della preghiera. Non credo in un progetto divino. Ma chi ha fede crede in tutto questo. Anzi é certa di tutto questo. E proprio nel nome della sua fede prega anche per chi come me non ne ha. Io non penso che possa essermi di aiuto ma rispetto questo gesto come rispetto il gesto del medico che continua a cercare di tenere in vita un moribondo
> non lo salverà ma quella è la sua missione, fare del tutto per salvare una vita. Chi prega cerca di fare del tutto per salvare un'anima. Io che dopo la morte dubito ci sia alcunché non prego né per la mia né per quella di altri. Ma capisco l'urgenza. E fatico a capire invece il senso di violazione e offesa che arriva a te dall'atto silenzioso e per te inutile che può fare un'altra persona. A me non sono le preghiere ma le ingerenze nella vita laica che danno fastidio. Né cerco di capire se uno debba sentire quello che io credo sia giusto misurando parametri di cui non so nulla come la profondità del suo credo e dei suoi pensieri. Proprio una delle cose che mi rende refrattaria a qualunque religione.


Allora scusami le allusioni!

Ora, non vorrei complicare ulteriormente la mia situazione, me le preghiere e le ingerenze non le vedo su piani così diversi. Le prime sottintendono - pure in buonafede - che io non abbia tutti gli strumenti per affrontare la realtà. Insomma, che non padroneggi qualcosa di fondamentale, e quindi - chissà mai un giorno - potrebbe presentarsi l'eventualità di prendere compassionevolmente le redini della mia condizione. E detto da qualcuno che crede nell'esistenza di creature non legate a questo piano della realtà e slegate persino dalla prova della loro stessa esistenza, mi sembra un po' troppo...confidenziale? Se in più mi dai anche espressamente dell'idiota...

In ogni caso, se avessi più tempo e denaro credo farei attivismo in prima persona: le ingerenze di cui parli mi fanno completamente uscire di testa.

Ad ogni modo, mi spiace davvero. Ma da non fedele, e basandomi unicamente sui testi e sulla Storia, non ho un'idea così caritatevole delle religioni (e non rispondetemi che il problema sono gli uomini!! Ovvio che sono gli uomini!! Mai nessuno, nella storia di questo pianeta, si era vicendevolmente sterminato in nome di qualcun altro, prima degli uomini!!!). Per quello menzionavo una qualità del divino che semplicemente chi crede dà per scontata, ma io non riconosco. Insomma, io non metto Dio (o qualsiasi sua variante storica o geografica) tra i buoni.


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi definisco religiosa, perché sento una re-ligio, cioè un legame, con qualcosa che mi trascende.


Anche i vegani e alcuni televenditori. Insomma, persino io eek lo sento quel legame (anche se lo imputo all'attività cellulare)! Ma non sono certo che basti a definirsi religiosi*, anche se di questi tempi ti concedo il beneficio del dubbio. 

*A meno di non linkare in calce alla definizione anche il presente thread!


----------



## Fantastica (15 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Anche i vegani e alcuni televenditori. Insomma, persino io eek lo sento quel legame (anche se lo imputo all'attività cellulare)! Ma non sono certo che basti a definirsi religiosi*, anche se di questi tempi ti concedo il beneficio del dubbio.
> 
> *A meno di non linkare in calce alla definizione anche il presente thread!


È solo il significato etimologico, senza pretese. Se si tratta di attività cellulare, va bene. È quella roba lì


----------



## Eratò (15 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Beh, il senso...
> 
> - Il bello di un forum automoderato è che non esistono tabù, nei limiti del civile si può confrontare qualsiasi idea con qualsiasi interlocutore. Ad esempio, tu ed io abbiamo esattamente lo stesso titolo per intavolare idee opposte e stridenti. Se in più ci divertiamo anche nel confronto, meglio!
> 
> ...


Ho capito giorgio ma non mi sembri sereno quando ti confronti su quest'argomento.In genere nei confronti non si mandano affanculo gli interlocutori....


----------



## Brunetta (15 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Il cielo stellato della cui sostanza sono forma, mutevole e passeggera, tra le altre stelle.
> In filosofia avevo 3 secco, e suppongo si noti pure!


Io no. Ma non ricordo niente. Dovrei trovare il tempo di rileggere Kant. Anche tu, magari.


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ho capito giorgio ma non mi sembri sereno quando ti confronti su quest'argomento.In genere nei confronti non si mandano affanculo gli interlocutori....


E' passata lei ai toni confidenziali per prima, se ti riferisci a Chiara.

E se ho offeso qualcuno, offro le mie scuse, perchè l'intenzione non era quella (anche Chiara non mi sembra di averla "offesa": un vaffanculo su un forum non moderato non è che sia d'interesse sociologico. Con JB lo facciamo episodicamente, ma ci vogliamo sempre bene).

Ad ogni modo, ti assicuro che nonostante i vaffanculo finora qualcosa di nuovo credo di averlo anche imparato.


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io no. Ma non ricordo niente. Dovrei trovare il tempo di rileggere Kant. Anche tu, magari.


Usti, spero di capirlo stavolta. Perchè sul primo tentativo...è come svegliarsi tutti bagnati in un fosso e senza un rene, come sensazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dove si pone il confine tra la pieghera per la salvaguardia dell'anima dell'altro, e l'aver appoggiato il processo di purificazione togliendo i figli piccoli agli ebrei e dati a famiglie cattoliche? Come accade anche in Spagna fino a oltre gli anni 50 ... dando figli di comunisti, repubblicani ecc. a famiglie con un etica più affine alla propria? Cosa sta a monte?
> 
> ...



La stessa cosa che sta dietro alle persecuzioni contro i cristiani direi. O che sta dietro alle stragi in nome di qualsiasi credo o ideologia. Ci hanno anche provato ad impedire alla gente di avere una fede, evidentemente non funziona. Ogni negazione di un diritto, non importa in nome di cosa, é sbagliata. Ogni rancore portato verso un popolo o una religione in memoria dei torti subiti é sbagliata. Se dici a me che la chiesa cattolica ha commesso atrocità sfondi una porta aperta. Ma se mi dici che l'essere al centro di una preghiera ti turba non ti capisco. So per certo che alcune persone hanno pregato per la salvezza della mia anima. Le ringrazio per il pensiero, lo considero un gesto affettuoso che equivale al mio di averle nei miei pensieri. Io non temo la gente che prega per me. Fosse pure uno sciamano. Temo quella che vuole il mio male. E non credo affatto che la vera motivazione dietro certe atrocità sia la fede. Neppure dietro le atrocità commesse in nome del Corano.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Usti, spero di capirlo stavolta. Perchè sul primo tentativo...è come svegliarsi tutti bagnati in un fosso e senza un rene, come sensazione.


La nostra mente lavora continuamente rielaborando contenuti senza che noi ne siamo consapevoli.

Ne è un esempio l'acquisizione della lingua madre ma anche di seconda e terza lingua durante l'infanzia quando proprio non siamo consapevoli di niente.
Ma questo avviene sempre e possiamo stupirci di capire improvvisamente cose che un tempo non avevamo capito.
Succede a tutti rivedendo un film o rileggendo un libro.


----------



## Lucrezia (16 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La stessa cosa che sta dietro alle persecuzioni contro i cristiani direi. O che sta dietro alle stragi in nome di qualsiasi credo o ideologia. Ci hanno anche provato ad impedire alla gente di avere una fede, evidentemente non funziona. Ogni negazione di un diritto, non importa in nome di cosa, é sbagliata. Ogni rancore portato verso un popolo o una religione in memoria dei torti subiti é sbagliata. Se dici a me che la chiesa cattolica ha commesso atrocità sfondi una porta aperta. Ma se mi dici che l'essere al centro di una preghiera ti turba non ti capisco. So per certo che alcune persone hanno pregato per la salvezza della mia anima. Le ringrazio per il pensiero, lo considero un gesto affettuoso che equivale al mio di averle nei miei pensieri. Io non temo la gente che prega per me. Fosse pure uno sciamano. Temo quella che vuole il mio male. E non credo affatto che la vera motivazione dietro certe atrocità sia la fede. Neppure dietro le atrocità commesse in nome del Corano.


Io sono d accordo con te. Credo che il fastidio per la preghiera fatta derivi semplicemente da un tentativo non ultimato di staccarsi da una religione che, volenti o nolenti, pure crescendo in una famiglia di atei, è ciò che impregna la nostra cultura. È come la rabbia di un adolescente nei confronti di un genitore, per dare quello strappo di emancipazione che invece non arriva, e crea altra rabbia. È come l ex credente che bestemmia per cercare di staccarsi dai residui di cattolicesimo senza riuscirci. È la rabbia perché oltre al danno la beffa, cioè mentrè cerchi di risolvere i tuoi problemi con la religione, qualcuno prova compassione per te e prega per te facendoti pure sentire stupido, ed anche come se, alla fin fine, da questo background non potessi andartene mai
 Della serie: pure quando mi allontano io, la religione mi insegue. È faticoso quando hai delle cose non ben chiare, non ben risolte.  Per me è stato così per alcuni anni.


----------



## spleen (16 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E' difficile capire come a me dia estremamente fastidio la cosa? Mi spiego così male? E' esattamente come darmi del non pervenuto mentale! E' come offrirmi a consolazione di questa vita, visto che da solo non ce la posso fare perchè sono così imbecille da non condividere la tua (tua generico) ispirazione metafisica, l'aiuto del tuo tosaerba da giardino!
> 
> Sbrì, a me sembra che tu fede ne abbia eccome.
> 
> ...


Dio è l'universo. E' il contenitore ed il contenuto, definire la sua essenza è come cercare di definire qualsiasi meccanismo di governo del mistero della casualità.
 Impossibile.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> non mi sembri sereno


Su questo, tra l'altro, hai assolutamente ragione. Uno degli argomenti che in terapia non abbiamo eviscerato completamente è quello della rabbia. E avevo già in programma, per questo autunno, di tornare dal mio terapeuta per un saluto.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Agosto 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Io sono d accordo con te. Credo che il fastidio per la preghiera fatta derivi semplicemente da un tentativo non ultimato di staccarsi da una religione che, volenti o nolenti, pure crescendo in una famiglia di atei, è ciò che impregna la nostra cultura. È come la rabbia di un adolescente nei confronti di un genitore, per dare quello strappo di emancipazione che invece non arriva, e crea altra rabbia. È come l ex credente che bestemmia per cercare di staccarsi dai residui di cattolicesimo senza riuscirci. È la rabbia perché oltre al danno la beffa, cioè mentrè cerchi di risolvere i tuoi problemi con la religione, qualcuno prova compassione per te e prega per te facendoti pure sentire stupido, ed anche come se, alla fin fine, da questo background non potessi andartene mai
> Della serie: pure quando mi allontano io, la religione mi insegue. È faticoso quando hai delle cose non ben chiare, non ben risolte.  Per me è stato così per alcuni anni.


Questo spunto è interessantissimo. Infatti lo collego a quello di Brunetta sui genitori. Non sono in pace con il contesto culturale in cui vivo, mi sembra spesso di "subire troppo". Il mio strizza diceva che ho un atteggiamento molto pronunciato sul delineare il mio spazio personale, tendo a reagire immediatamente come a una minaccia diretta e grave. E infatti per me lo è.

Poi, qui bestemmiano tutti. Pure qualche prete.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Dio è l'universo. E' il contenitore ed il contenuto, definire la sua essenza è come cercare di definire qualsiasi meccanismo di governo del mistero della casualità.
> Impossibile.


E che succede se togliamo l'uomo?

PS - Continuo a considerare OT confrontarci su questo thread direttamente su Dio e religione. Ma mi rendo conto che è praticamente impossibile non caderci.


----------



## spleen (16 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> *E che succede se togliamo l'uomo?*
> 
> PS - Continuo a considerare OT confrontarci su questo thread direttamente su Dio e religione. Ma mi rendo conto che è praticamente impossibile non caderci.


Niente. Del resto l'uomo non è sempre esistito.
Però fa' parte del "tutto", non ne è escluso.
Ed è questo il bello, anche per chi crede.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Niente. Del resto l'uomo non è sempre esistito.


Uhm. La religione è creazione umana, no? Nessuno aveva pronunciato/annunciato Dio prima dell'uomo. In un certo senso, prima dell'uomo l'eventuale esistenza di dio non avrebbe fatto alcuna differenza.

Io su questo punto ho un crollo logico.

PS - Chiaro che se tu unifichi i concetti di Dio e Universo la cosa logicamente funziona. E se togli l'Universo siamo in un mare di guai!


----------



## spleen (16 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uhm. *La religione è creazione umana, no?* Nessuno aveva pronunciato/annunciato Dio prima dell'uomo. In un certo senso, prima dell'uomo l'eventuale esistenza di dio non avrebbe fatto alcuna differenza.
> 
> Io su questo punto ho un *crollo logico.*
> 
> PS - Chiaro che se tu unifichi i concetti di Dio e Universo la cosa logicamente funziona. E se togli l'Universo siamo in un mare di guai!


Del resto anche la logica è una creazione della mente umana.
Se ci pensiamo bene la nostra esistenza è immersa nel mistero più fitto a cui tentiamo disperatamente di dare delle spiegazioni usando le deboli capacità che ci contraddistinguono.
Prima ho scritto ad esempio del principio della casualità, non sappiamo se le cose avvengano perchè esiste un "disegno" o perchè ci sia un "principio di necessità" o a caso, non c'è spiegazione scientifica che sia esauriente, figuriamoci altre congetture. 
Siamo semplici osservatori in fondo, continuamente fuorviati dai nostri sistemi culturali e dai nostri sensi, perchè se ci pensi bene tutta la percezione che noi abbiamo di quello che ci circonda in fondo è filtrata persino da quelli.

Non è facile trovare un bandolo alla matassa, (se esiste) ed in tutto questo io sono convinto che ognuno possa pensarla come crede e trarre conclusioni personali che comprendano anche la religione, se gli fa' piacere e se pensa che in questo ci siano le risposte che cerca, basta solo che non cerchi di imporre con qualsiasi forma di violenza il suo credo. E con il suo credo intendo anche certe forme di ateismo, che è esso stesso una forma di credo, la negazione come riconoscimento.

Ma tu Giorgio, cavolo, il 16 agosto non vai al mare?


----------



## Zod (16 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uhm. La religione è creazione umana, no? Nessuno aveva pronunciato/annunciato Dio prima dell'uomo. In un certo senso, prima dell'uomo l'eventuale esistenza di dio non avrebbe fatto alcuna differenza.
> 
> Io su questo punto ho un crollo logico.
> 
> PS - Chiaro che se tu unifichi i concetti di Dio e Universo la cosa logicamente funziona. E se togli l'Universo siamo in un mare di guai!


Non puoi misurare con un metro la temperatura dell'acqua. Per la bibbia esiste la teoria creazionista, prima non c'era nulla, poi dio ha creato tutto, compreso l'uomo. E guarda che ci credono in tanti. Per i testimoni di Geova è indiscutibile.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma tu Giorgio, cavolo, il 16 agosto non vai al mare?


Seee, è una settimana che sto dietro a un lavoro aberrante di postproduzione fotografica per un amico alle prese con la seconda paternità. Si vede?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Su questo, tra l'altro, hai assolutamente ragione. Uno degli argomenti che in terapia non abbiamo eviscerato completamente è quello della rabbia. E avevo già in programma, per questo autunno, di tornare dal mio terapeuta per un saluto.


Poveretto. Se lo guadagna l'onorario.:rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poveretto. Se lo guadagna l'onorario.:rotfl:


E pensa che lui con me si diverte pure!


----------



## spleen (16 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Seee, è una settimana che sono dietro a un lavoro aberrante di postproduzione fotografica per un amico alle prese con la seconda paternità. *Si vede?*


Non tanto dai, consolati, mal comune ......
Da me è nuvoloso e mi sa' tanto che vado a dormire.


----------

